# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > Spoilers >  Robert Sugden

## Petal

I've read that Robert's next way to get at Andy is using Debbie.

I really hope that she either realises what he's up to or wises up to him quickly.

Apparently he give's Cain a job to get close to her.

----------


## tammyy2j

When is Robert going to give up on his vendetta against Andy it is really getting bad they should just kill Robert off.

----------


## phils little sister

feed him to the Dingles pigs

----------


## Luna

Surly Debbie wont be that blind to it either

----------


## Petal

I think on this occassion she might as she's been missing male attention. 

I hope Cain catches on quickly to what Robert's up to.

----------


## Chris_2k11

So Jack has disowned him, and now he does a stupid thing like this!? Will he ever learn?   :Confused:

----------


## Treacle

This is actually a spoiler now I've heard it's upcoming  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh dear Robert, whatever next!? lol

----------


## Treacle

> Oh dear Robert, whatever next!? lol


He's better off away from that nasty Jack and Robert.

----------


## kirsty_g

i heard this to

----------


## kirsty_g

wonder if it will work

----------


## Jade

Robert needs to get a life, he keeps doing this first Katy then Libby now Debbie cant he find his own women?

----------


## eastenders mad

nope he is to lazy and maybe he is bad at chatting up people lol

----------


## Jade

Poor Debbie I hope she doesnt fall for it

----------


## Trinity

Daz will come to her rescue, again.  She should wake up and smell the coffee!

----------


## shannisrules

robert is too jelous ofandy he needs to get a life i hope debbie sees through him

----------


## Chris_2k11

Debbie will probably end up falling for it.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i agree with judejude robort as got to get a life

----------


## kayla05

Mischievous mechanic Robert Sugden is set to seduce teen mother Debbie Dingle in a bid to take vengeance on his brother Andy.

Andy ruined Robert's relationship with his own ex-wife Katie and now Robert wants to get up close and personal with Debbie in order to play a part in the life of her and Andy's daughter. When it comes to love-life, Emmerdale has never been the simplest of rural communities.

Robert plots to ensnare Debbie, but finds that the simple lass is more than willing to succumb to his charms. Sitting in a car with the young Lothario, she makes the first move.

A Dales insider told the Daily Star: "Debbie is a really nice young girl who hasn't had much love in her life, and she confuses sex with love.

"As far as Robert is concerned, she is easy prey. He knew Debbie would not present too much of a challenge."

So Debbie will become the next name in a growing list of Robert's conquests, which include Sadie King and Donna Windsor.

----------


## Jemma

aww poor Debbie, Robert's just gonna dump her when he gets what he wants which is to make Andy angry, isn't he?  :Sad:

----------


## kayla05

Yep! and she's falling for it hook, right and centre!

----------


## Crimson Tears:(

:Wal2l:  :'( am i the only one who thinks Debbie and Daz would make a sweet couple?  :Sad:

----------


## sarahwelford

Robert must really really hate Andy to want to hurt him so much

----------


## Georgie

poor debbie she is going to be soo upset

----------


## Luna

I think she know enough aboutg robert to be able to know he's only playing with her!!!

----------


## Keating's babe

Debbie was suspicious of Robert at first but he is slowly gaining her trust.  Poor Debs. 

I also think Debbie and Daz would make a sweet couple.    :Cheer:

----------


## kirsty_g

poor debbie

----------


## Trinity

> :'( am i the only one who thinks Debbie and Daz would make a sweet couple?


Absolutely, and i hope he saves her from wretched Robert!

----------


## angelblue

I am sorry but why is robert blaming andy for ruining his relationship with katie he did that all on his own when he decide to sleep an around with sadie king 

If anyone should be out for revenage it should be andy first robert break up his marriage to katie and then has an affair with sadie so he ruined their marriage for nothing he does countless things to hurt andy i dont see what roberts problem is   :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

poor Debbie Robert should not use her in order to get back at Andy,jack is bound to hate him even more now

----------


## kirsty_g

i hope debbie dont chosse him

----------


## emma_strange

is it just me or does anyone else hate Robert?

----------


## Luna

I dont hate him  - he's very good at playing the bad boy

----------


## emma_strange

good actor, hate the character

----------


## tasha_cfc

> good actor, hate the character


Yup i totally agree wth you

----------


## Georgie

i dunno i have trouble hating him (not cos he is good looking cos i dont think he is) i just think that he is a bit gone wrong in the head and really jealous of andy and jealousy does bad things to good people

----------


## kayla05

I think he's sexy and he's a good actor, but i dont like his character, when the old Character of robert went away when he found out andy had killed their mum he was quiet and wouldnt say boo to a goose and when he returned he was played by Karl Davies and he transformed into a totaly different character and he wasn't the old robert we knew, he was sly, conniving etc.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

He wants to make Andyâs life even more miserable than it is.â So when Debbie falls for his charm, Robertâs delighted, says actor Karl Davies. 

Does Robert have genuine feelings for her?
No, not really. Obviously sheâs female and good looking and itâd be a bit of fun, but his feelings towards her go no further than that. 

Do you think Debbie really likes Robert?
I think sheâd probably like anyone that shows her some attention. Sheâd fall for anyone that was saying the flattering things Robert does. Sheâs quite vulnerable. 

Why does Robert suggest that they tell Andy about their relationship?
Because thatâs the whole point of what Robert is up to with Debbie, to wind Andy up. 

How does Andy react and is it the reaction he had hoped for?
Itâs exactly the reaction Robert hoped for. Andy really kicks off and starts having a go and both Debbie and Robert. He wants to make Andyâs life even more miserable than it is. 

In an attempt to get revenge on Robert, Andy tells Cain. How does Robert use this to his advantage?
Andy thinks that Cain is really going to react badly to the news, which he does, but Robert manages to talk him round. Robert tells Cain that because the pair of them were responsible for burning down the barn Andy is trying cause friction between the two of them. So Robert turns that around so that he becomes friends with Cain again. 

How does Robert feel when Jack pushes him to leave the village?
Gutted, I guess, as you would if your dad wanted you to leave. But Robert covers it up and says, âFine, I was going anyway.â 

Does he really want to leave?
Not really, but I think itâs arrived at this point where heâs got to go. Heâs caused too much trouble. 

Why does he invite Debbie and Sarah along? Is it all about Andy?
Itâs just one final push to get at Andy, Jack and Cain. Just to generally wreak havoc before he leaves the village and leave a mess behind him.

----------


## amyle

i am sure Cain will have something to say about this !!!!

----------


## alan45

With the likelhood that Robert 'The Ferret' Sugden dies in the upcoming crash how likely is it that Debbie finds herself pregnant again

----------


## angelblue

I just read on ds forum that it is max who dies when andy tries to get max out of the car to safety the car explodes killing maxs 

i dont know how true this is because i thought robert dies but i dont know   :Ponder:

----------


## desire786

i think that is rong to do i mean shes only a teenager she proabably doesnt even know th meaning of love yet!!.....neway i think her n daz would make a nice couple but debbie jus goez for the older guyz n sex!! :Confused:

----------


## instinct

Personally i think without Robert emmerdale will be quite boring, is it me but people always like the good guy whereas i think the bad guys always bring the entertainment, and andy has always caused the trouble but Robert has one of them attitudes that makes people think that he has begun the events that are so good to watch but devastaing to the village.

Your thoughts please.

----------


## Trinity

Andy may have caused the trouble, his step mums death, shooting his dad , getting Debbie pregnant etc but he isn't 'bad'  most of the above were accidents.  He has horrendous luck

----------


## Katy

Robert is horrible i what he said to debbie in last nights episode, but at the end of the day he went to save his brother which i thought was sweet. I do agree though without him it wouldnt be the same even if he is a jerk.

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah im quite sorry to see Rob go but im sure he will be back oneday, he is a great character even though he has turned into a right a*** hole

----------


## feelingyellow

I hate Robert, he's just horrible and causes so much pain, I'm happy without him though he did bring some great entertainment   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

is he returning?

----------


## Perdita

I was wondering that too ....

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale bosses have confirmed that the character of Robert Sudgen will make a dramatic return to the soap this autumn.

The character, who was previously played by Karl Davies, left the village in 2005, but returned briefly for his father's funeral in 2009.

Newcomer Ryan Hawley will take over the role of Robert, who is due to reappear in the village later in October.


Fans have been speculating about Robert's return since his brother Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) received a text message from him earlier in the month.

Andy and Katie are currently preparing to tie the knot again but Robert's return will rock their rekindled relationship. Long-term viewers will remember that Robert and Katie once had an affair and there is a lot of animosity between the two brothers.

Andy pushes a devastated Katie away telling her he only got back with her because she was the safe option
Â© ITV
Andy and Katie in Emmerdale

Emmerdale's series producer Kate Oates said: "I'm delighted to welcome Ryan to the show. Robert is a complex character and when we were looking for someone to take over the role, Ryan had the perfect balance of charm and edge. 

"Robert Sugden's life has moved on in many ways... but those ingrained feelings - about his father, Andy, Katie, and the village where he grew up - are sure to find an explosive outlet."

----------

KiwiElle (18-09-2014), lizann (18-09-2014), tammyy2j (16-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale bosses have confirmed that the character of Robert Sudgen will make a dramatic return to the soap this autumn.

The character, who was previously played by Karl Davies, left the village in 2005, but returned briefly for his father's funeral in 2009.

Newcomer Ryan Hawley will take over the role of Robert, who is due to reappear in the village later in October.


Fans have been speculating about Robert's return since his brother Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) received a text message from him earlier in the month.

Andy and Katie are currently preparing to tie the knot again but Robert's return will rock their rekindled relationship. Long-term viewers will remember that Robert and Katie once had an affair and there is a lot of animosity between the two brothers.

Andy pushes a devastated Katie away telling her he only got back with her because she was the safe option
Â© ITV
Andy and Katie in Emmerdale

Emmerdale's series producer Kate Oates said: "I'm delighted to welcome Ryan to the show. Robert is a complex character and when we were looking for someone to take over the role, Ryan had the perfect balance of charm and edge. 

"Robert Sugden's life has moved on in many ways... but those ingrained feelings - about his father, Andy, Katie, and the village where he grew up - are sure to find an explosive outlet."

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope he isn't paired with Katy again

----------

lizann (18-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I hope he isn't paired with Katy again


her and andy should up and leave

----------


## lizann

> I hope he isn't paired with Katy again


her and andy should up and leave

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale newcomer Ryan Hawley has admitted that he was nervous about taking over the role of Robert Sugden.

Robert arrives back in the village next week, as Hawley makes his first appearance in the part, taking over from previous actor Karl Davies.

Ryan Hawley as Robert Sugden in Emmerdale
Â© ITV
Ryan Hawley as Robert Sugden

When Robert reappears in Emmerdale, he is joined by his wealthy fiancÃ©e Chrissie White (Louise Marwood), her father Lawrence (John Bowe) and her teenage son Lachlan (Thomas Atkinson). The family will be moving into Home Farm after Lawrence decides to buy the property.

Speaking of the surprise Robert recast, Hawley explained: "Obviously it was quite nerve-wracking. Robert is a popular character. Like any job, people come and go but when it's on TV, it's obviously a bit more noticeable! 

"Robert has been gone for nine years now and that's a long time, so there's lots of things that will have happened that have changed him. There are a few surprises that will come out in a few episodes."

Robert's return will shake up life for his brother Andy, who has reunited with Katie Addyman this year. Katie previously cheated on Andy with Robert in a memorable affair storyline, and viewers will see that old wounds still run deep for Andy.

Hawley continued: "With the way things were left when Robert left the show, he comes in and quickly disrupts everything in the first couple of scenes. I think Andy will not like having him around, just as much as Robert doesn't want to be around Andy either! Robert doesn't want to be in the village at all, so now that he is, there's room for conflict. Robert definitely knows how to wind Andy up.

"You'll have to wait and see if Robert still has feelings for Katie. Obviously there is the previous relationship, but I believe that he genuinely loves Chrissie."

One of the main areas of conflict in the new family is Lawrence's disapproval of Robert. While Robert has been one of his loyal employees, Lawrence doesn't believe that he is the right man for his daughter.

Chrissie is also experiencing problems with 14-year-old Lachlan, whose behaviour has taken a turn for the worse.

"Me and John Bowe always have arguments over who's actually the bad guy in the Robert and Lawrence situation," Hawley laughed. "He always defends his character and I defend mine! Robert and Chrissie are planning a wedding but there's just one thing that's stopping it and it's Lawrence!

"You'll also see Robert's relationship with Lachlan over time. Lachlan is troublesome, and with Robert also having a bit of trouble when he was younger, I think it's maybe something that he can recognise. 

"Robert is maybe a bit wary of him, but there are also similarities as Lachlan is someone who has a reason to have a chip on his shoulder or something he's a bit disturbed by. Hopefully they can find some common ground."

Hawley also revealed that he kept his new role a secret from his family even after he had started filming.

He said: "My family are massive fans of the show and I actually didn't tell them that I'd been cast because I wanted to keep it a secret. I knew that if they knew about it, it would just be a massive distraction. 

"When it was released that I was going to be playing Robert, they were over the moon. I should have told them straight away because they just had this wealth of knowledge about the show. They knew more about my character and every other character in the show than I could possibly get from watching it for as long as I could!"

----------


## Serena Williams

Today, episode finally provided some insight into why Lawrence doesn't like Robert and I think it makes sense. Lawrence is still a gay man even though he has a daughter Chrissy and was married to a woman. Robert's speech at the end of the episode that he lead Lawrence on makes sense. Even though Lawrence is old he still has a sex drive. Robert seems to be bisexual to me I think he and Lawrence had a fling BUT it did not last. Robert mentioned he KNEW Lawrence had the hots for him, got him a job to keep him in his circle. Robert might be right, Lawrence is jealous of the relationship Robert and Chrissy have because he is still in love with Robert. The spoilers also suggest something might happen between Aaron and Robert? Maybe Robert is sexually attracted to men still and he is bisexual?

----------


## kennedyfan86

Robert will be up to something, the great pretender

----------


## tammyy2j

Robert is a homophonic bully who would sleep with anyone either gender imo to get what he wants

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale's series producer Kate Oates has revealed more details about Aaron Livesy's surprising new relationship with Robert Sugden, confirming that there will be a genuine attraction between the pair.

Last week, the ITV soap released a new trailer which featured footage of the two characters sharing a passionate kiss - sparking much speculation among fans about whether Robert really likes Aaron or whether his romantic interest is all part of a con.

Speaking at an Emmerdale press conference on Monday (December 1), Oates cleared up the confusion by confirming that Robert is attracted to men as well as women.

The show returnee's feelings for Aaron will develop into an affair, which will no doubt jeopardise his future with wife-to-be Chrissie White if the truth ever comes out.

Oates explained: "Chrissie doesn't know about the relationship with Robert and Aaron, and that's obviously going to be a long-burner. She doesn't know that her husband-to-be has this tendency that he also fancies men, so that might be a big surprise to her!"

In a chat with Digital Spy, she later added: "Robert is very different from his brother in that Andy can live in the terraced house in the village with the girl that he's always loved and be happy. He works as a farmhand on the farm where he grew up, he doesn't need any more and he's a really happy guy like that. 

"Robert always wants more - there's never enough. He's in a position now where he's with Chrissie and he's in the big house on the hill. He's also got Lawrence in his back pocket now, but it's still not enough. 

"Robert is still taking risks and seeking adrenaline. He just wants more all the time. I think Aaron is going to be a victim of that to a certain extent, but the attraction between them is genuine." 

Praising Danny Miller and Ryan Hawley - who play Aaron and Robert - Oates continued: "What I really like is that the lads have done a great job of creating that chemistry. 

"In the scenes where they're together, you absolutely believe it and I think that they've done brilliantly with that. It's genuine to a point, but Robert will always be out for himself!"


The show's top boss also confirmed that Karl Davies, who previously played Robert, was offered the chance to return to Emmerdale. When he declined the opportunity, a decision was made to recast the role with Hawley in the part.

She said: "I spoke to Karl intermittently since arriving at Emmerdale. It just got to a point where this opportunity came up. I wanted to bring the character back and asked if Karl was interested, and explained that if he wasn't then we might have to look elsewhere. I understand why [he didn't want to return] - he's doing other things and he's doing incredibly well. 

"At that point, I knew that we were recasting a really big character. I knew that I wanted Robert to get together with Aaron and that there'd be a big story for him. It was a big gamble, but I think it's paid off. 

"We are seeing a Robert with a different side to him now, or certainly a side that is magnified from the old Robert - because I think that Machiavellian side has always been there. We've just expanded on that and the recasting was a good chance to do it, so I think it's been a blessing really."

----------


## Serena Williams

Okay so Robert's bisexuality is confirmed! I am glad that the producer of Emmerdale confirmed it! This is unique TV tends to ignore bisexuality especially in MALES. I Am glad Robert is bisexual this story could be good if the producers play it right.

----------


## maidmarian

.Male Bisexuality is a bit of a theme on
Emmerdale Serena.
A man called Jarvis was Bisexual became
involved with Paul - Vals son - who was gay.

Grayson Sinclair married to Perdita later
admitted he was gay .Katie was a surrogate
for them.

Regarding Robert its a bit of a surprise - if
he is actually Bisexual and not just manipulating.
I  always thought his main drivers were money
power and causing trouble before sex- with
anyone. When in prog before he was involved
with various females- but always an agenda!

My limited real-life knowledge is of older
men marrying much younger women without
the women being aware of situation at least
intially. So another scenario.will be interesting-
I hope.

----------


## maidmarian

.Male Bisexuality is a bit of a theme on
Emmerdale Serena.
A man called Jarvis was Bisexual became
involved with Paul - Vals son - who was gay.

Grayson Sinclair married to Perdita later
admitted he was bisexual..Katie was a surrogate
for them.**

Regarding Robert its a bit of a surprise - if
he is actually Bisexual and not just manipulating.
I  always thought his main drivers were money
power and causing trouble before sex- with
anyone. When in prog before he was involved
with various females- but always an agenda!

My limited real-life knowledge is of older
men marrying much younger women without
the women being aware of situation at least
intially. So another scenario.will be interesting-
I hope.

** There were others Im sure- but cant bring
them to mind at the mo.

----------


## Serena Williams

> .Male Bisexuality is a bit of a theme on
> Emmerdale Serena.
> A man called Jarvis was Bisexual became
> involved with Paul - Vals son - who was gay.
> 
> Grayson Sinclair married to Perdita later
> admitted he was gay .Katie was a surrogate
> for them.
> 
> ...


But this storyline is different it makes no sense for Robert to want Aaron he has got it all! He has a beautiful girlfriend Chrissie, he has Lawrence in his back pocket and he has a good paying job. Now it seems like to me that Aaron does not seem like the kind of guy to be a second fiddle? Aaron seems too smart for this? Also Robert is the one who has everything to lose not Aaron. I wonder if the writers will bring in another guy to the story?

----------


## Serena Williams

> .Male Bisexuality is a bit of a theme on
> Emmerdale Serena.
> A man called Jarvis was Bisexual became
> involved with Paul - Vals son - who was gay.
> 
> Grayson Sinclair married to Perdita later
> admitted he was gay .Katie was a surrogate
> for them.
> 
> ...


But this storyline is different it makes no sense for Robert to want Aaron he has got it all! He has a beautiful girlfriend Chrissie, he has Lawrence in his back pocket and he has a good paying job. Now it seems like to me that Aaron does not seem like the kind of guy to be a second fiddle? Aaron seems too smart for this? Also Robert is the one who has everything to lose not Aaron. I wonder if the writers will bring in another guy to the story?

----------


## maidmarian

> But this storyline is different it makes no sense for Robert to want Aaron he has got it all! He has a beautiful girlfriend Chrissie, he has Lawrence in his back pocket and he has a good paying job. Now it seems like to me that Aaron does not seem like the kind of guy to be a second fiddle? Aaron seems too smart for this? Also Robert is the one who has everything to lose not Aaron. I wonder if the writers will bring in another guy to the story?


It may well work out as you hope. We will know
as the storyline plays out and Roberts motives
become clearer.I doubt it will just be  that Robert
has had suppressed Bisexual feelings for some
time- other factors will emerge.
I can see the logic of some of your reasoning.
But soap plots arent always logical.!
Time will tell.!

----------


## maidmarian

> But this storyline is different it makes no sense for Robert to want Aaron he has got it all! He has a beautiful girlfriend Chrissie, he has Lawrence in his back pocket and he has a good paying job. Now it seems like to me that Aaron does not seem like the kind of guy to be a second fiddle? Aaron seems too smart for this? Also Robert is the one who has everything to lose not Aaron. I wonder if the writers will bring in another guy to the story?


It may well work out as you hope. We will know
as the storyline plays out and Roberts motives
become clearer.I doubt it will just be  that Robert
has had suppressed Bisexual feelings for some
time- other factors will emerge.
I can see the logic of some of your reasoning.
But soap plots arent always logical.!
Time will tell.!

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's series producer Kate Oates has revealed more details about Aaron Livesy's surprising new relationship with Robert Sugden, confirming that there will be a genuine attraction between the pair.

Last week, the ITV soap released a new trailer which featured footage of the two characters sharing a passionate kiss - sparking much speculation among fans about whether Robert really likes Aaron or whether his romantic interest is all part of a con.

Speaking at an Emmerdale press conference on Monday (December 1), Oates cleared up the confusion by confirming that Robert is attracted to men as well as women.

The show returnee's feelings for Aaron will develop into an affair, which will no doubt jeopardise his future with wife-to-be Chrissie White if the truth ever comes out.

Oates explained: "Chrissie doesn't know about the relationship with Robert and Aaron, and that's obviously going to be a long-burner. She doesn't know that her husband-to-be has this tendency that he also fancies men, so that might be a big surprise to her!"

Chrissie soon goes looking for her fiancé unaware Robert has started this clandestine liaison with Aaron
Â© ITV
Robert will juggle relationships with both Aaron and Chrissie

In a chat with Digital Spy, she later added: "Robert is very different from his brother in that Andy can live in the terraced house in the village with the girl that he's always loved and be happy. He works as a farmhand on the farm where he grew up, he doesn't need any more and he's a really happy guy like that. 

"Robert always wants more - there's never enough. He's in a position now where he's with Chrissie and he's in the big house on the hill. He's also got Lawrence in his back pocket now, but it's still not enough. 

"Robert is still taking risks and seeking adrenaline. He just wants more all the time. I think Aaron is going to be a victim of that to a certain extent, but the attraction between them is genuine." 

Praising Danny Miller and Ryan Hawley - who play Aaron and Robert - Oates continued: "What I really like is that the lads have done a great job of creating that chemistry. 

"In the scenes where they're together, you absolutely believe it and I think that they've done brilliantly with that. It's genuine to a point, but Robert will always be out for himself!"

Does Aaron's plan have the desired effect on Robert?  
Â© ITV
Aaron could be playing with fire

The show's top boss also confirmed that Karl Davies, who previously played Robert, was offered the chance to return to Emmerdale. When he declined the opportunity, a decision was made to recast the role with Hawley in the part.

She said: "I spoke to Karl intermittently since arriving at Emmerdale. It just got to a point where this opportunity came up. I wanted to bring the character back and asked if Karl was interested, and explained that if he wasn't then we might have to look elsewhere. I understand why [he didn't want to return] - he's doing other things and he's doing incredibly well. 

"At that point, I knew that we were recasting a really big character. I knew that I wanted Robert to get together with Aaron and that there'd be a big story for him. It was a big gamble, but I think it's paid off. 

"We are seeing a Robert with a different side to him now, or certainly a side that is magnified from the old Robert - because I think that Machiavellian side has always been there. We've just expanded on that and the recasting was a good chance to do it, so I think it's been a blessing really."

----------


## maidmarian

Theres now an interview with Producer where 
she says it will develop into affair.
Mentions Robert being out for himself and
being Machiavellian!!

----------


## maidmarian

Theres now an interview with Producer where 
she says it will develop into affair.
Mentions Robert being out for himself and
being Machiavellian!!

----------


## Serena Williams

All I hope is Aaron does not end up being the stereotypical sad gay man chasing the bisexual/straight guy. The producer says stuff to get people interested to watch. I just hope Aaron is not going to end up losing in the end?

----------


## maidmarian

> All I hope is Aaron does not end up being the stereotypical sad gay man chasing the bisexual/straight guy. The producer says stuff to get people interested to watch. I just hope Aaron is not going to end up losing in the end?


I hope that too Serena. Ive always liked Aaron-
tho he did get a lot of criticism.in his first run
in Emmerdale.
I dont take what any Soap producer says particularly
seriously but the over-hype does sometimes
show why there are so many pot-holes in plotlines
and where the next will be.

----------


## maidmarian

> All I hope is Aaron does not end up being the stereotypical sad gay man chasing the bisexual/straight guy. The producer says stuff to get people interested to watch. I just hope Aaron is not going to end up losing in the end?


I hope that too Serena. Ive always liked Aaron-
tho he did get a lot of criticism.in his first run
in Emmerdale.
I dont take what any Soap producer says particularly
seriously but the over-hype does sometimes
show why there are so many pot-holes in plotlines
and where the next will be.

----------


## alan45

Robert Sugden's feud with his sister-in-law Katie hots up on Emmerdale next week after she realises he is having an affair.

With Katie (Sammy Winward) growing increasingly suspicious over Robert's behaviour, she sneaks a peek at his phone and spots that he has been exchanging flirtatious messages with a contact listed as 'A'.


Â© ITV
Ryan Hawley as Robert Sugden

Failing to realise that Aaron Livesy is the person in question, Katie jumps to the conclusion that he is secretly seeing Alicia Metcalfe, a situation that Robert quickly tries to turn to his advantageâ¦

Here, Ryan Hawley â who plays Robert â chats about the drama to come.

How is Robert feeling about his relationship with Aaron?
"It's a really exciting and thrilling relationship because nobody else knows about it. Robert goes to Aaron to get all of the fulfilment that he doesn't get from Chrissie. He likes the danger, too. Robert is very devious and he loses interest very quickly, so Aaron is his next project."

How would you describe Robert's feelings for Aaron?
"In Aaron, Robert sees someone who he can be himself around. Aaron possibly knows him better than anyone else to some extent. He is also someone that Robert finds very attractive and he's gratified by him in that sense too."

Moving forward, would Robert be happy to marry Chrissie while continuing to have Aaron as his bit on the side?
"With the way things have been going, that's a dilemma that Robert is going through and it's not really clear what his final choice is going to be. He's still going through that, so we'll have to see how that pans out.

"I'd say there's absolutely no way he will throw Home Farm away, even if he fell head over heels for someone. Home Farm is his big flagship trophy."


Â© ITV
Aaron and Robert

Does Robert feel guilty about betraying Chrissie?
"Yes, because Robert genuinely does love Chrissie. I imagine that when they first met, Robert had finally found someone that he was excited by. She was smart, sophisticated and many other things that he hadn't experienced in a woman before.

"Robert certainly wouldn't want to hurt Chrissie's feelings. If his relationship with Aaron were to come out, it would upset Robert purely because of how Chrissie would feel."

How does Robert feel when he finds out that Katie has gone through his phone?
"He's really surprised about it but he's also absolutely furious that she's meddling in his affairs. To take somebody's phone out of their pocket and do something like that is nasty and I think it really rubs Robert up the wrong way.

"After what happened at the wedding, Katie has a vendetta against Robert that she's never going to let go. She's really got it in for him. Robert has also got this long-term feud with Andy and Katie. Maybe he's jealous of what they have, with their childhood relationship that blossomed."

Why do Katie and Chas think Robert is seeing Alicia?
"When Katie finds the phone, she sees that the contact he's been exchanging flirtatious messages with is listed as 'A'. Coincidentally she sees Robert chatting to Alicia, who's working behind the bar at The Woolpack filling in a shift for someone. There's a bit of flirting and Katie misconstrues the situation.

"Robert is very manipulative and as soon as Aaron warns him that Katie thinks he's having an affair with Alicia, he really runs with that and has a lot of fun with it. He uses Alicia to make Katie believe that he really is having that affair, just so he can absolutely humiliate her!"

. 
Â© ITV
Katie sneaks a peek at Robert's phone


Â© ITV
Robert's plan begins to work

Does Robert manage to humiliate Katie?
"He gets to do it in a very public place â in The Woolpack of course! He sends lots of signals to Katie by flirting with Alicia and it's all for her benefit. It does all come out, but you'll just have to wait and see how."

What kind of consequences do you expect if the truth comes out about Robert and Aaron?
"It would be absolutely disastrous because it would absolutely shatter Robert's world. He's come back with all of this status and he's the king of the castle, so that would all be taken away from him and his world would just crumble down. 

"More importantly, Robert really loves Chrissie and he wouldn't want to hurt her in that way. He thinks it's fine to have a bit on the side and what Chrissie doesn't know won't hurt her."

Is Robert aware of how much Aaron is falling for him?
"I don't believe Robert is that observant or caring of people who he might see as being peripheral to his universe! I don't think he really sees their emotions as being that important to him. He possibly sees them as being a bit expendable."

What did you think when Emmerdale's producer Kate Oates told you about the story?
"To play someone who is so devious is so much fun. You don't get to be nasty in normal life without any consequences, but I get to do that here!

"More importantly, Robert's particular storyline over this period of time is absolutely brilliant. He's come in with so much history and he has this impending wedding to Chrissie after falling for someone else. He also has the secret of his bisexuality to hide from everyone. I thought all of that was going to be really exciting and I think it's going well."

Have you had any reaction from fans?
"I'm not on Twitter as I'm quite a private person. A few people have asked for pictures and whatnot and that's great. Everyone's been very pleasant!"

----------

Glen1 (30-12-2014), maidmarian (30-12-2014)

----------


## Katy

He looks too young to be Robert

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Robert Sugden continues to play games in tonight's episode (February 2) as he asks Andy to be his best man.

As the ITV soap kicks off a must-see week, Robert (Ryan Hawley) puts on a show of happy families by helping Andy and Katie to move into their new caravan.

Making sure that Katie is in earshot, Robert leaves Andy stunned by asking him to take on the role of best man at Thursday's wedding.

While Andy is initially reluctant, he soon warms to the idea when Robert suggests that it's time to put their troubled past behind them. However, Katie isn't fooled and can see that he's just trying to wind her up.

Robert asks Andy to be his best man
Â© ITV
Robert asks Andy to be his best man

Sammy Winward, who plays Katie, explained: "Katie has to bite her tongue at this point. She knows that Robert is doing it to get at her and he doesn't really want Andy to be the best man. 

"Katie knows that everyone will turn against her if she says something, although she does tell Robert that he may be fooling everyone else, but he's not fooling her."

----------

Glen1 (02-02-2015), lizann (02-02-2015), maidmarian (02-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

Why does Katie think all the time that Robert wants to wind her up??? If he does in this case who can blame him after all her obsessive behavior towards him? Katie is just mad..

----------

lizann (02-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

ryan is doing a decent job as robert i have forgot about karl

----------

tammyy2j (16-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

> ryan is doing a decent job as robert i have forgot about karl


I agree, one of the only recasts I have actually preferred.

----------


## Perdita

I still miss Karl but I am slowly getting used to Ryan

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale producer Kate Oates has revealed that Aaron Livesy's loved ones may be in danger due to bad boy Robert Sugden.

Aaron's mother Chas Dingle (Lucy Pargeter) and close friend Paddy Kirk (Dominic Brunt) are both aware of his recent fling with Robert, which could land them in hot water with the ruthless character later in the year.

Robert arrives and Aaron implores him to call off the wedding, telling him he loves him.
Â© ITV
Emmerdale's Aaron and Robert

Robert (Ryan Hawley) recently had a role to play in the death of his sister-in-law Katie after she uncovered his affair and threatened to tell his wife Chrissie the truth.

Speaking about long-term plans for the storyline, Oates teased: "I think the important thing to remember is that Robert has gone to extreme lengths to protect this secret. Now more people know about the secret, as Paddy knows and Chas knows. That puts Robert in a slightly dangerous situation, but possibly it also puts people who are close to Aaron and know the truth in a slightly dangerous situation as well. 

"We all know from soap deaths that it's a slippery slope - once you've done one, you might as well do some more! I think that Aaron may have inadvertently put people in the firing line, but that will be a longer arc."

Robert meets with Chas and Paddy.
Â© ITV
Robert with Paddy and Chas

Future episodes will also explore Aaron's guilt after he helped Robert to cover up his part in Katie's demise. Viewers saw Aaron (Danny Miller) agree to deal with the crime scene while his secret lover headed off to marry Chrissie.

Oates continued: "Aaron has really fallen for Robert, but he is absolutely struggling with his guilt because when Robert went off and got married, Aaron was in a position where he covered up the footprints at Wylie's Farm and he stood there while Katie went cold. He then walked away and turned his back on her. 

"That's obviously something that Aaron will carry deep in his heart, so he's got a journey to try and process that. We know that Aaron doesn't cope well with guilt, as we saw that after the Jackson story. 

"I think what will be interesting to see is how long Aaron can cope with being Robert's bit on the side. We saw before Katie died that it was rapidly becoming not enough for him and that will have to get to a pressure point at some time soon."

Oates also confirmed that Aaron's recent trips out running are a way for him to punish himself as he struggles to cope with his inner turmoil.

She said: "We'll see him running until his feet bleed sometimes and going out several times a day. Because he has been through a period of self-harm before where he was cutting himself and putting out cigarettes on himself after the Jackson story, he's trying hard to channel it in another way. 

"Aaron doesn't want to go back to that place, so he's just channelling it through punishing himself physically but almost in an 'allowed way'."

----------

KiwiElle (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (16-02-2015)

----------


## alan45

Emmerdale continues to explore Robert Sugden's dark side next week as he makes two attempts to kill Chas Dingle.

Robert is left horrified when Chas discovers that he has reignited his affair with her troubled son Aaron Livesy (Danny Miller), especially when she starts threatening him by vowing to tell his wife Chrissie the truth.

After an initial plan to kill Chas (Lucy Pargeter) with a rock gets interrupted, Robert makes contact with a hitman to silence her once and for all...

Here, Ryan Hawley - who plays Robert - offers his thoughts on the dramatic situations ahead for his ruthless character.

You've certainly had an eventful few months on screen! When you joined Emmerdale, how much did the producers tell you about their plans for the character?
"I'm really lucky to have been given all of this stuff from the writers. When I joined the show, I knew the backstory of the character and I also had a meeting with Kate Oates, the series producer, who told me everything up until Katie Sugden was killed off. I knew all that was going to happen and I knew about the affair with Aaron. 

"Kate told me on the night before I started to film my first scenes - I was like a little schoolboy looking at her! I was thrilled to have all these interesting storylines and relationships. I'm blessed, really, that the writers have given me this and trusted me with this story."

Does Robert feel responsible for Katie's death?
"I've said before that Robert is morally elastic. He'll see that what he's done is wrong, but he'll find a way of justifying it and saying, 'No it was her fault'. What I find so interesting is that it's ambiguous - is he a murderer, is he not? If he was just an out-and-out psychopath going round killing people, I think that's less interesting and there would be less dimensions to the character. With Robert, I think you can always kind of be guessing, 'What's he going to do next?' That's something I really enjoy, trying to find something that's spontaneous or unpredictable."

Do you have to work hard so that viewers still have empathy with Robert? 
"Yes, there is a risk of playing a character that is so devious and selfish and does horrible things, but I think in the storyline that my character is going to have, there are going to be moments when you might start to see a nicer side to him. There are redeeming moments, such as when Robert talked Andy out of taking his own life at the quarry. Robert does have empathy and he does feel guilt, but he's not willing to accept that the death was solely his fault."


What makes Robert pick the rock up and prepare to strike Chas next week? It's a very big moment for his character...
"Well, he's absolutely desperate for Chrissie not to find out. He loves Chrissie, but he has developed this attraction for Aaron, who is interesting, different and exciting. When Robert picks up the rock, he's at a point where he is absolutely desperate because Chas isn't going to back down. She is a strong-willed character and there's a personality clash between the two of them. She has got Aaron's best interests at heart and sees Robert for what he is.

"Chas is going to call quits to it by revealing the truth to Chrissie, and there's no way Robert will let that happen. We've seen that with Katie - he won't let it happen and we don't know what lengths he will go to in order to stop her. That moment when he picks up the rock will be really interesting for the viewers - they'll hopefully think, 'Is he going to kill her? Is he not? What's he going to do here?'"

In his own mind, how would Robert justify killing Aaron's mum?
"He's a doer - he does things and then he thinks afterwards. In that situation, he doesn't think, he just does it. He picks up this rock and goes, 'That's it, I'm at my wits' end here. I've got to get rid of her'."

When his original plan doesn't work out, Robert orders a hit on Chas! How does he have the number of a hitman?
"I'm not going to give you the answer to that because that might be revealed in the show, but Robert has spent 9 years away from Emmerdale. There have been moments in the show where you can see just how horrible this person can really be. During that 9 years, I like to think there's a grey area where people don't know what this guy has done. He could be someone really sinister and quite dark."

Have you had any flak from fans while you've been out and about?
"To be honest with you, the main times I get recognised or anything is daytime when I'm in a supermarket. That seems to be when everyone knows who you are. If I go out at 6pm or 7pm, nobody knows who I am because they're probably at home watching Emmerdale! 

"There was a woman, during the daytime, working on the till and she hissed at me and started asking everyone around if they knew who I was! She said, 'Oh I know you! You're that nasty one aren't you! Ooh, ooh, I just want to punch you!' Everyone noticed and then people were going, 'No I don't know who he is!' I was like, 'Oh that's embarrassing!' She carried on even as I walked off but I haven't had anyone slap me or anything!"

Are you aware of the hardcore Robert and Aaron - 'Robron' - fans who want them to be together?
"My wife tells me that she's read things and people commenting on it, so it's all relaid to me. I was really surprised that the main people who are quite supportive of the relationship are young teenage girls. It's really nice to be accepted in a show that's really well-established like this. When you're coming back and playing a character that people have loved before, to have people like it is a real honour."

Is Robert starting to fall in love with Aaron now?
"I think he is, yes. I'd say he loves Chrissie, but his relationship with Aaron is very deep. He's his soul mate, really. They understand each other and Robert can be himself around Aaron. When it comes to Robert's sexuality, I don't personally adhere to the belief that it's either black or white - I think there's a spectrum and people throughout their life will fluctuate as they choose and I think that Robert is very much that way. 

"I don't think Robert sees himself as gay or straight, but I don't think he would ever admit that he is gay, purely for the status in the village and having that stigma attached to him. It's not something he would like to be seen as."


How bad do you think it would be for Robert if the truth did come out?
"The Whites are the celebrities in the village to some extent and it's one of the most horrible betrayals you could do to someone that you say you love. What I think is interesting about Robert is he says he loves Chrissie, and whether you believe him or not is something that will play out and it will play out over the next few months or so."

Do you think Lawrence could feel empathy towards Robert given his own similar experiences?
"Well, Chrissie is his daughter so he's going to be fuming about that. Robert has been lying to the whole family and doing all of this, but at the same time I think Lawrence is going to see the parallels - everyone will that knows his backstory." 

We've heard that Emmerdale has a really dramatic summer coming up...
"There's a very, very big summer they've got planned. I was told a brief of what we're going to be doing for the next few months, and so I'm kind of balancing myself between thinking about that and what we're doing now. The summer sounds like it's going to be unmissable."

So will Robert be involved in that big summer drama?
"Oh yes, certainly."


What else is coming up for Robert in the near future?
"Chrissie involves Ross in a plot with her ex-husband Donny, who is the father of Lachlan. She engages him in this situation and Robert is very alarmed by that. He's worried that she might find out a bit too much about his previous dealings with Ross, mainly the Home Farm raid.

"There are a lot of secrets and things are starting to get too much for Robert to handle now, and I think that's quite nice because he's going to find himself in a lot of situations and predicaments that he's going to need to get his way out of. Whether he'll come out unscathed is, I think, really interesting for the viewers."

Do you think Robert has a shelf life in the show now that he's becoming so villainous?
"I think the empathy thing is very much a part of that. When people start to empathise with Robert, they might start to forgive him for what he's done or they might start to understand where he's coming from. There might be a shelf life to how much I can do with the character, but as I said before, I think Robert's a lot more interesting than just an out-and-out serial killer. I think there's a lot more grey area with him."

----------

KiwiElle (31-03-2015), maidmarian (31-03-2015), tammyy2j (01-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale bosses have released a new trailer teasing the drama to come next week as Robert Sugden plots to have Chas Dingle killed.

Upcoming episodes see Robert (Ryan Hawley) decide that he needs to silence Chas permanently after she threatens to expose his affair with her son Aaron Livesy.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...p8zUhH5DyBFjJX

Tension between Robert and Chas reaches boiling point after they realise that Aaron is missing. Unbeknownst to them, he has fallen down a steep embankment after pushing himself too hard on yet another run.

With Chas blaming Robert for all of Aaron's problems, she vows to cause big trouble for the ruthless character by telling his wife Chrissie everything.

Unwilling to let that happen, Robert responds in sinister fashion by secretly contacting a hitman to kill Chas - leaving her in terrible danger.

----------

maidmarian (01-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ryan Hawley is doing a very good as Robert Sugden and has the potential to be one of the show's top villains 

I am enjoying his feud with Cain and look forward to Cain having the upper hand

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## maidmarian

> Ryan Hawley is doing a very good as Robert Sugden and has the potential to be one of the show's top villains 
> 
> I am enjoying his feud with Cain and look forward to Cain having the upper hand


I agree-but I thought Robert was the bookies
favourite to go in " the clearout"??

I hope he doesnt go !

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

Oh NOOOO, please donÂ´t let this be true   :Sad:

----------


## Serena Williams

> Oh NOOOO, please donÂ´t let this be true


No it is not true Dominic Brunt already let the audience know Paddy lives.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Oh NOOOO, please donÂ´t let this be true


No it is not true Dominic Brunt already let the audience know Paddy lives.

----------

maidmarian (02-07-2015), Perdita (02-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Brace yourselves for another explosive Emmerdale moment this autumn as Andy Sugden discovers the truth about his wife Katie's tragic demise.

Andy's ruthless brother Robert pushed Katie to her death in an abandoned farm building in February, but so far Aaron Livesy and Paddy Kirk are the only villagers aware of his guilt.

Show bosses are now building up to another must-see moment as Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) finally learns how and why his wife died.

It's fair to say that Robert has received his fair share of beatings recently with Ross Barton and Cain Dingle to contend with, but could Andy dish out his most severe punishment yet?

Asked about Andy's future, Emmerdale's series producer Kate Oates teased: "Watch this space for autumn because what happened to Katie is still largely a secret. When Katie died in February, the point of doing something of that level was that it would have great repercussions as time goes on.

"Andy is still yet to find out what happened to his beautiful wife, so Kelvin is likely to be busy!"

Katie's on-screen death came after Sammy Winward decided to bow out from the role after 14 years. Oates added that she is delighted with how much storyline material has since been sparked by the long-standing character's exit. 

She said: "I think it's given us a great deal. You could even argue that the upcoming helicopter crash episodes are a result of what happened to Katie, because Aaron has told Chrissie about his affair with Robert after finding out how Katie died.

"Chrissie's revenge against Robert leads to the crash, which then has direct repercussions over the rest of this year. So actually what happened on that February day when Katie died will have consequences into winter. 

"It's not just what happened to Katie in that moment, it's about carrying that story forward and exploring the kind of man that makes Robert."


_Makes me think that Andy will survive the crash too_

----------

lizann (02-08-2015), maidmarian (01-08-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

We've all been led to believe that there is an Emmerdale 'cast cull' in progress, so is Andy's adoptive brother Robert Sugden maybe next on the cast hit list by being killed by angry Andy over Robert's role in Katie's death (even if it was accidental)? We know that Andy has previous form for 'anger management issues', so is the Katie-stuff going to end his 'brotherly relationship' forever?

metro.co.uk published on Friday July 24th 2015:
>
Emmerdale: Robert Sugdenâs confession to Andy left everyone feeling sorry for ROBERT!
Katie Baillie for Metro.co.uk
Friday 24 Jul 2015 8:01 pm

Robert finally confessed to Andy. He confessed and everyone felt bad for him. What the actual? 

He confessed to Chrissie that heâs been seeing Aaron, and then he told Andy why Chrissie had unceremoniously kicked him out.

Naturally, Andy was pretty peeved as he started putting two and two together. But he didnât entirely get to four as Robert managed to keep his biggest secret to himself â his part in Katieâs death.

But still, Andy was angry enough to boot the bloke out and tell him: âI should have killed ya when I had the chance.â

Well, he did try more than once.

So Robert was left on his knees of the front lawn with not a soul to care â he and Aaron are over, he and Chrissie are over, and Andy wants him dead. Things are looking bleak for the messed up Sugden brother.

And thatâs exactly what people were thinking, poor old Robert.

Robron for ever

Poor Rob just needs someone

Itâs all so tragic

So what will happen next?
>

Source: http://metro.co.uk/2015/07/24/emmerd...robert-5311687

----------


## TaintedLove

Sorry Telly Watcher, but I can`t drum up any sympathy for 'Knobert' at all....not one bit. Everything he has ever done he has brought on himself. He caused Katie`s death, he tried to kill Paddy, he nearly killed Laurence, and has blackmailed numerous people. 
He is pure evil, and his comeuppance can`t come soon enough for me.
 :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't want Robert killed off, Ryan is doing a great job one of the best characters on the show

----------

maidmarian (31-08-2015)

----------


## Serena Williams

> I don't want Robert killed off, Ryan is doing a great job one of the best characters on the show


I also want Robert to stay it will be interesting to see what the writers are going to do.

----------


## Serena Williams

> I don't want Robert killed off, Ryan is doing a great job one of the best characters on the show


I also want Robert to stay it will be interesting to see what the writers are going to do.

----------


## mariba

I want to get rid of him! Never liked Robert and now even less after how he's treated people. Has always been the same wanting things that others have and very selfish.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (16-09-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

I'm not a New Robert fan. He's sly and scheming, a troublemaker and a taker and been generally nasty sooner or later. And yes, he's done some bad things to a number of people there since appearing in October 2014 and I don't feel sorry for any comeback to him either.

Ryan Hawley showed up as New Robert on Emmerdale in October 2014, with the character having last been played in 2009 (by actor Karl Davies). Ryan's contract must be due for renewal now or even expired.

The spoilers suggest Robert gets back with Aaron in a while, but the Katie reveal to Andy is due in 'Autumn' sometime and Emmerdale does seem to have a liking for brotherly fight scenes lately which end badly.

Kelvin Fletcher (Andy) has been in Emmerdale for 19 years (from 1996 as a 10yo boy character) and he's done some bad things too, although not recently. He did try to shoot Robert in 2004 for living with Andy's wife Katie in a caravan but he shot and nearly killed his adoptive father Jack instead. At the time, Andy was a worse character than Robert but now there seems to be a role reversal and new Robert is the nasty one. However, a leopard never changes its spots and all that, so maybe angry Andy comes through as before in scenes coming up soon on TV.

Robert and Andy are two of my least liked characters in Emmerdale.

----------


## alan45

It's judgement day for Emmerdale's resident villain Robert Sugden next week as he is gunned down by a mystery assailant, leaving his life hanging in the balance.

In a chilling climax, Robert is targeted after the true story behind Katie's shock death is finally exposed, making the friction in the village sofa-gnawingly tense.

Here, Ryan Hawley - who plays Robert - reveals the gossip on his character's long-awaited comeuppance and the unmissable scenes ahead.

Why does it all start going so wrong for Robert next week?
"Robert is actually leaving the village when Andy comes to see him. Andy tells his brother that he thinks Aaron had something to do with Katie's death, because he's being very shady. Robert tries to find out why Andy thinks that and exactly what he knows.

"During that conversation, Andy susses out that Robert also knows more than he's letting on! When he's confronted about it, Robert is forced to confess to Andy because he's picked up the phone and is trying to call the police."

He's not known for his honesty, so does Robert really tell Andy the whole truth about Katie's death?
"He actually does! The only thing Robert refrains from telling Andy is Aaron's involvement. He protects Aaron to some degree, so there's something to be said there for their relationship."

How does Andy react? Can we expect a big fight between the two brothers?
"It's less of a fight and more a case of Andy beating Robert up! Robert isn't a pushover, but in this particular situation, he doesn't really protect himself. He knows that Andy has so much anger and rage to take out on him."


Â© ITV
Andy angrily confronts Robert

Sounds terrifying! How does Robert feel about the possible legal repercussions that he's now facing?
"Like anyone, Robert definitely wouldn't want to go to prison. I don't think he believes he should, because he didn't murder Katie, it was an accident. Robert was prepared to go to great lengths to protect his secrets at the time, but we don't actually know if he was going to kill Katie. We didn't see what would have happened if she hadn't fallen through the floorboards that day.

"There's plenty of other things that Robert should go to prison for - manslaughter perhaps - but he doesn't think he should be going down for murder."

Can you tell us about Robert's arrest?
"It all happens very quickly, in the space of an episode! Robert quickly becomes aware that Andy has gone to the police station and has accused him of murdering Katie. Afterwards Robert expects the police to come knocking and it happens in the middle of the village. Robert is just silent when it happens - he gets in the car and goes."


Â© ITV
Robert's guilt will be exposed

Robert seems to slip his way out of trouble because he's later released again. What will he do next?
"Andy obviously knows of Robert's involvement now, so either that's going to come out in the village or Robert's going to have to deny it. He actually does the latter and denies everything! Robert says to everyone that Andy's making it all up. He says that Andy is crazy and he's imagining all of this."

Robert also winds up Lawrence by telling him that he set up the situation with rent boy Connor recently. Why does he come clean?
"It's because at that point, everyone has made it clear how they feel about Robert! Chas has told him to drop dead, Aaron has made it quite apparent that he doesn't like him, and his relationship with Andy is almost irreparable now.

"Lawrence also comes and tells Robert what he thinks of him. By this point, Lawrence knows the truth about the raid at Home Farm too and asks how Robert could do that to his own family. Robert says that it's not his fault they're all so gullible! 

"Since all of his relationships are pretty much at the end of their tether anyway, Robert tells Lawrence: 'Look at all the horrible things I can do. If you're not going to give me the money for the company, I could do a lot worse and you have to fear me'. Robert is hoping to reassert his power over Lawrence."

We can't give too much away, but it all comes to a head when a mystery assailant shoots Robert at the end of the week! Do you think Emmerdale fans will be sad if he dies?
"I honestly don't know, because I try not to get involved in what people think of my character. It's not really any of my business as an actor! But I hope that there are people who like Robert, empathise with him and see that he isn't just a monster. 

"Maybe he divides opinion - some people absolutely hate him, some people love to hate him and maybe some people even feel sorry for him. He's a troubled character with problems and they manifest themselves with the horrible things he does. I'd like to think there are people out there who hope Robert won't die!"


Â© ITV
Robert collapses to the floor with a gunshot wound

It's the latest in a long line of dramatic storylines for you. You must be enjoying being at the centre of things!
"It's been fantastic and such a thrill to be playing this character who's very complicated, deceitful, conniving and selfish. It means I'm always central to the conflict that's sparked for all of the other characters.

"I've been very privileged to be part of some fantastic stories and I've worked with some fantastic people. I'm very lucky as well that the show have had such faith in me to give me all of this stuff! I'm very thankful."

----------

binky321 (16-09-2015), KiwiElle (15-09-2015), maidmarian (15-09-2015), tammyy2j (15-09-2015), Telly Watcher (15-09-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

New whodunnit for Emmerdale as Robert Sugden is shot

Andy, Chas, Paddy, Lawrence and Chrissie are all on the suspect list as conniving Robert takes a bullet


By David Brown
Tuesday 15 September 2015 at 12:01AM

Devious Robert Sugden will make one too many enemies in next week's episodes of Emmerdale as he's shot by a mystery assailant.

Tense scenes will see Robert take a bullet and then flatline in hospital as he's rushed into surgery. But which villager hates him enough to want to end his life?

"At the point when he's shot, everyone has made it clear that they don't like Robert," admits actor Ryan Hawley. "Chas has told him to drop dead, his relationship with Andy is irreparable, Aaron has made it apparent that he doesn't like him and Lawrence finds out that Robert orchestrated the raid at Home Farm. So all of Robert's relationships are at the end of their tether."

In the run-up to the shooting, Andy will be seen raging at Robert after discovering the truth about his brother's involvement in Katie's demise.

At the Woolpack, Chas finds out that Aaron helped Robert cover up Katie's death and makes a shock outburst that she feels like killing Robert. And Aaron himself wastes no time in branding Robert a pathetic money-grabbing coward.

Over at Home Farm, the list of potential suspects increases further when Lawrence is told the truth about last year's break-in and also that Robert recently set him up with rent boy Connor. With Chrissie vowing to make things right for everyone who Robert has hurt, the stage is soon set for one aggrieved villager to take revenge.

But how does Hawley feel about Robert being the one in the firing line? "Playing a character who's so conniving and scheming is a lot of fun. It means I'm always central to the conflict. I've been very lucky that the show has had such faith in me and given me all this stuff to do."

And does he think that viewers will be wanting Robert to pull through or die a horrible death? "Well, I hope there are people who empathise with him and don't just see him as a monster. I think Robert probably divides people. Some will absolutely hate him, others might love to hate him, and maybe some feel sorry for him. I'd like to think that there are people who'll be hoping he doesn't die!"

Source:
http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...sugden-is-shot

----------

maidmarian (16-09-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Who shot Robert Sugden in Emmerdale?
12:02am, Tuesday, 15 September 2015



Robert has made more enemies than friends since he moved back to Emmerdale village last year. He betrayed his wife, Chrissie, by having an affair with gay mechanic, Aaron, tried to kill vet, Paddy, in a farm 'accident' and blackmailed Cain over some incriminating photos. And that's just for starters!

But next week, it all kicks off in the village when Andy accidentally discovers Robert was responsible for the fatal fall which killed his wife, Katie, at Wylie's Farm earlier this year...

Robert is left beaten and bruised after a violent showdown with his angry brother, Andy. Will Andy report Robert to the police and see his hated brother sent to prison over the death of Katie? Or will Robert manage to talk his way out of trouble...again?!

Meanwhile, Chas learns the shock truth about her son Aaron's involvement in helping lover Robert cover up the crime scene following Katie's fatal fall at Wylie's Farm. Realising Aaron could be incriminated in the crime if Robert is arrested, a furious Chas warns Robert to leave the village...or else!



But it's too late! After a conversation with her brother, Cain, it's clear Chas is out for Robert's blood. As the pair stand arguing outside The Woolpack, a gunshot is heard and Robert collapses!



Chas is in a state of shock as Robert lies motionless on the ground. It's not long before Aaron and Dan (in a comedy wig he's wearing for Harriet's birthday party in The Woolpack) appear and start to try and save Robert's life.



Robert's younger sister Victoria and stepmum Diane fear the worst as they race out of the party at The Woolpack and see the shock scene before them. Will Robert survive?

With the ambulance on the way, everybody begins to wonder what happened? Who shot Robert? Does Chas hold the answers to what happened in the moments before the shooting?

Aaron is alarmed when he sees Chas' blood-stained hands from where Robert slumped into her as he collapsed to the ground. Chas has vowed to keep Aaron's involvement in Katie's death a secret. But how far will she go to protect him?



The paramedics arrive and start CPR on Robert...but it's not looking good. Meanwhile, more party-goers appear from The Woolpack and are alarmed at the village drama. Is the shooter still on the loose?



Robert has crossed so many people in the village, the police will have their work cut out trying to discover who shot him. But as the paramedics race against time to try and save him, the incident could become a murder investigation...

As Robert's life hangs in the balance, he is rushed to hospital for emergency surgery. Victoria and Diane keep an anxious vigil outside Robert's hospital room. But where are Andy and Chrissie? Could either of them had something to do with the shock shooting?

As Victoria and Diane fear vengeful Andy is behind the shooting, Robert flatlines during surgery!



It's a must-see week for Emmerdale...and everyone's a suspect, including Chrissie, Lachlan, Lawrence, Andy, Paddy and Aaron!

Source:
http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/emmerdale...n-in-emmerdale

----------

binky321 (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale spoilers: Robert Sugden is SHOT â our guide to the suspects

Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Monday 14 Sep 2015 11:59 pm

âHe had it coming, he had it coming â he only had himself to blameâ¦â

Frankly, itâs amazing that Robert Sugden has escaped a bullet for so long. No matter what you think of him â whether youâre in the âheâs the devil incarnateâ camp or the âheâs misunderstoodâ camp â thereâs no denying that he has rubbed a lot of people up the wrong way. (Donât go thereâ¦)

And, as the truth about what happened on the night Katie died emerges, he finds himself facing all manners of hate from many angles which leads to one vengeful person taking the ultimate revenge.

After showdowns with many of his enemies, Robert is having a desperate chat with Chas in the middle of the village when a shot rings out â and blood starts to form on Robertâs chest.

As he collapses to the ground, who has pulled the trigger? We have lined up who could most want to carry out the attack â but at this stage, it could really be anyone.

Whodunnit?

1) Andy Sugden


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

Letâs face it, there has never been much love lost between these two warring brothers. But the realisation that Robert had a hand in Katieâs death pushes Andy over the edge and, when Robert appears to evade punishment from the police, Andy could well take the law into his own hands.

Letâs not forget that Andy is a guy with a volatile temper, having spent a long time needing counselling for his violence in the past. Not to mention that he once pulled the trigger on his dad, Jack! Katie was the love of his life and the discovery of Robertâs involvement is too much for him to take.

When Robert first confesses to what happened, a fight ensues so itâs clear that Andyâs hatred could develop into something serious.

With Diane and Victoria already worried about Andyâs state of mind, are they right to conclude that he could be capable of doing something heâll live to regret?

What next? As Diane and Victoria keep a vigil at Robertâs hospital bedside, they agree that they should have stopped Andy. Have they decided already that he is to blame? As Andy is missing during the time directly after the shooting, itâs not looking goodâ¦

2) Chrissie Sugden


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

Chrissie has endured a lot at the hands of Robert, having had her entire life destroyed by his lies, cheating and betrayal. Since the discovery of his affair with Aaron, Chrissieâs life has spectacularly fallen apart.

Her grief even drove her to blow up his car, which led to the helicopter crash which she is now facing trial for. Still seething as he continues to be a damaging presence in the village, has Chrissie taken desperate measures to get him out of her life for good?

When Chas later tells her about a gun in a safe, Chrissie comments that she needs to set everything right.

Her fears for son Lachlan grow when she discovers from Rakesh that he has been spotted with a gun, with the lad having found Rossâ discarded firearm in the stream. In order to protect her son from his own growing thirst for Robertâs blood, might Chrissie have done the job for him, seeing as she could already be facing jail anyway?

What next? Lawrence leaves an urgent voicemail on Chrissieâs phone when he learns that Robert has been shot. But why is she not available to take the call? After what happened with the helicopter, there will be those who believe Chrissie to be capable of anything â will that include the police?

3) Aaron Livesy


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

There isnât a couple in soap with a more powerful love and hate relationship than Robert and Aaron â Robert is most definitely under the mechanicâs skin whether he likes it or not. And there could only be one way to sort it.

As Aaron struggles with his huge guilt relating to Katie, as well as still recovering from the damage his affair with Robert caused, the impulsive lad looks like heâs heading for the edge. Given that he blames himself for Andyâs pain, perhaps he sees that it has to be him that sorts things out once and for all.

Aaron finally admits to Chas and Paddy what really happened that night and his state of mind is clear as he battles with his conscience and also the fear that he was complicit in the crime and could be facing a return to prison.

After being interviewed by police, Robert visits Aaron to boast that he has kept the officers off of the scent and left Aaronâs name out of it. But, when Aaron responds by calling him a pathetic coward, Robert is stung and hits back by goading Aaron. But has he pushed him too far?

When Aaron also learns that Chas could have murder in mind, he could decide to get there first to protect his mum from doing something that could ruin her lifeâ¦

What next? Aaron is on the scene as Robert lies bleeding â but why was he so close? Chas will become terrified that her son was responsible â but is she right?

4) Lawrence White


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

Lawrence has put up with a lot from Robert and, if you recall from the first appearances of the White family, he has never truly trusted or liked him. But after what Robert has done to his family this time, might the normally mild mannered patriarch finally want him out of the picture in a permanent way?

Seeing Chrissie panic as her trial approaches and worry over another mess Lachlan has gotten into, Lawrence might realise that as head of the family, it falls to him to get rid of Robert.

And, when Chrissie admits that it was Robert that set up the raid which almost killed him, Lawrence sees red and confronts him. But he is left with another bombshell when Robert tells him he also set up Connor, the rent boy who falsely accused Lawrence.

After being left vulnerable by that ordeal, Lawrence is stung by Robertâs revelation and furious by the damage he continues to do. Will the admission from a smug Robert push Lawrence to seize the gun Lachlan has found and shoot down his enemy; ending the feud once and for all?

What next? Lawrence leaves a voicemail on Chrissieâs phone after hearing about the shooting but could this just be a form of covering his own tracks? Lawrence will do anything to protect his family â but will he become a suspect?

5) Paddy Kirk


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

Paddy wouldnât normally harm a fly- but he would do anything for Aaron and Chas. Robert has put Paddy through a great deal over recent months, with Paddy having been buried in grain and shot by the villain.

Knowing that Aaron could face prison for Robertâs role in Katieâs death, Paddy has his reasons for not wanting Robert to go down for that crime. Nevertheless he needs punished and out of Aaronâs life before he falls deeper into another cycle of self destruction.

Paddy is also aware of Chasâ rage against Robert and might decide he has to do something completely extraordinary to get them all out of Robertâs grip.

It would be utterly out of character â but desperate times call for desperate measuresâ¦

What next? Paddy is looking a bit shifty straight after the shooting â and something he says could put the suspicion on himâ¦

6) Lachlan White


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

Lachlan could be capable of anything. We have seen him creepily stalk Belle Dingle, sexually assault Alicia and pretend to have almost set fire to himself in order to worry his mum Chrissie so there is no doubt he is capable of shooting Robert.

Lachlan has never hidden his loathing for Robert in the wake of the reveal of his affair with Aaron and it is Lachlan who first gets his hands on a gun.

He discovers the firearm after Ross chucks it into the stream and itâs clear an idea is forming in his mind as he stashes the gun away. As he later overhears further revelations about Robert, including that he set up the raid on Home Farm, Lachlan is pushed even closer to the edge.

As Chrissie and Lawrence focus on protecting him, might they take the eye off the ball and allow him to slip out and take a killer revenge?

Having once asked Belle what it is like to kill someone, is Lachlan about to find out?

What next? Walking nearby, Lachlan discovers what has happened to Robert and discards something in the bushes. Could it be the weapon used to gun down Robert?

7) Chastity Dingle


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

Chastity is with Robert when he is shot â but donât let that rule her out. Everyone has shady contacts in Emmerdale!

When she learns that Aaron was involved in Katieâs final moments, a devastated Chas realises her long suffering son could be brought down with Robert and will do anything to save him from prison.

Later discovering that Robert also shot Paddy, Chas wants Robert to pay but knows that him being in prison could end up dragging Aaron down too. If she decides not to go to the police, could she be planning a more final punishment?

She asks Cain to deal with Robert and, while Cain seems to refuse, could she eventually persuade him? Or might she have another contact, like the one Robert almost used to take her out?

Having already told Robert to âdrop deadâ, Chasâ motive is clear and in what could be Robertâs final moments, she is telling him to leave the village tonight if he values his life.

As it transpires, it becomes too late for him to take this advice, but how much of a hand does Chas have in what happens?

What next? Chas steps back, blood on her hands, as Robert drops to the ground. She is deeply shaken â but could it be due to guilt as well as the trauma over what she has witnessed?

8) Cain Dingle


(Picture: Metro/ITV)

Cain and Robert arenât exactly BFFs â Robert once tried to break him up from Moira after blackmailing him so Cain would probably not think twice about putting a bullet in his enemy.

But with Robertâs recent actions affecting both Chas and Aaron, Cain has even more of a reason for sorting him, particularly as Chas asks him outright to do something.

Although he points out the consequences to Chas, we know that Cain will go to extreme lengths to protect his family. Might his talking Chas out of it be a mere cover as he plans to make short work of Robert?

What next? Cain is absent from the scene â but then any decent assassin worth his salt would beâ¦

Will Robert die?

As Robert slumps to the ground with a gunshot wound in his chest, Chas steps back in horror.

Lawrence arrives on the scene, along with Dan, who leaps into action and tries to save Robert, who is in a bad way.

As Robert is rushed to hospital, Diane and Victoria fear the worst.

Robertâs life hangs by a thread as medics fight to rescue him but when he flat-lines and is rushed into emergency surgery, it could finally be the end for the local villain.

Has whoever pulled the trigger become a murderer?

Opinion poll = 'Who is your initial suspect?'

Choose between:
Aaron
Chrissie
Lawrence
Paddy
Andy
Lachlan
Chas
Cain
Edna (well, you never know)
Someone else...

See news article and opinion poll at:
http://metro.co.uk/2015/09/14/emmerd...pects-5379392/

----------

KiwiElle (16-09-2015), swatson (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale has launched its next big whodunit storyline - who shoots Robert Sugden?

The soap has released the first trailer for the mysterious plot, which you can watch below:

The culprit could be anyone, from secret lover Aaron to brother Andy after he reveals his part in Katie's death.

Father-in-law Lawrence isn't a fan either, after Robert set up a trap involving a rent boy to blackmail him.

It will be the latest in a series of dramatic storylines for the soap, which has already featured Robert's (Ryan Hawley) affair and the helicopter crash during Debbie Dingle's wedding.

What's not clear is if Robert will die from the shooting and the Dales police will end up searching for a murderer - or if he will survive and eventually find out who shot him.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3ltXNh3PX

----------

KiwiElle (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Andy is too obvious as is Lachlan and Chas is with Robert when he is shot so perhaps Paddy or Lawrence

----------


## Serena Williams

> Andy is too obvious as is Lachlan and Chas is with Robert when he is shot so perhaps Paddy or Lawrence


  I think the shooter is a hit man it would need to be a professional to get a clean shot. The gun man would be far away and no one could see him. Only a professional could have that accuracy. Maybe Lawrence or Chrissie is behind the shooting  they hired a hit man to take Robert out. It would be too easy for it to be Lachlan or Andy too predictable.

----------


## maidmarian

> I think the shooter is a hit man it would need to be a professional to get a clean shot. The gun man would be far away and no one could see him. Only a professional could have that accuracy. Maybe Lawrence or Chrissie is behind the shooting  they hired a hit man to take Robert out. It would be too easy for it to be Lachlan or Andy too predictable.


Emmerdale is still meant to be a trad rural
village*-with a large estate that organised
"shoot" as a source of income( not sure if
they still do)
So more people may have guns and be
handy with them - than may be supposed.

If  a hitman has been hired- then Lawrence
could be a possibility to do that??

I doubt it would be Chrissie- who would
probably put hitman into search - and
end up wih a video game!!
If she actually managed to do it- it would
be a surprise - as shes not been very bright
so far! A missed opportunity to create an
interesting female character at Home Farm.

* i.e. not a dormitory village for commuters.

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## mariba

Aaron

----------


## Serena Williams

> Emmerdale is still meant to be a trad rural
> village*-with a large estate that organised
> "shoot" as a source of income( not sure if
> they still do)
> So more people may have guns and be
> handy with them - than may be supposed.
> 
> If  a hitman has been hired- then Lawrence
> could be a possibility to do that??
> ...


There are supposed to be a scene next week with Chrissie taking a gun out of a safe.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Emmerdale is still meant to be a trad rural
> village*-with a large estate that organised
> "shoot" as a source of income( not sure if
> they still do)
> So more people may have guns and be
> handy with them - than may be supposed.
> 
> If  a hitman has been hired- then Lawrence
> could be a possibility to do that??
> ...


There are supposed to be a scene next week with Chrissie taking a gun out of a safe.

----------

maidmarian (18-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> There are supposed to be a scene next week with Chrissie taking a gun out of a safe.


I'll.watch that with interest;I wouldnt be
surprised if we see similar with other
characters - as they seem.to be hyping 
up a list of suspects and there will be
quite a lot of guns in.such a village!

It will certainly make her character more
interesting if she shoots Robert-tho there
are several I would prefer were shot first!!
So far she just been.dire ( to me)

Id still.have doubts about her ability to
handle gun correctly?  but we shall
see.

----------

Perdita (18-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think the shooter is a hit man it would need to be a professional to get a clean shot. The gun man would be far away and no one could see him. Only a professional could have that accuracy. Maybe Lawrence or Chrissie is behind the shooting  they hired a hit man to take Robert out. It would be too easy for it to be Lachlan or Andy too predictable.


Lawrence confesses to save Chrissie as he thinks she is guilty 

Could Robert have arranged the hit on himself, maybe hired his friend Connor  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I still think it could be Paddy

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Danny Miller has hinted that the 'Who Shot Robert Sugden?' mystery won't rumble on for months.

The actor, who plays Aaron Livesy, appeared on ITV's Good Morning Britain today (September 25) to tease tonight's explosive episodes which see Robert gunned down by a mystery assailant in the village.

Offering an insider's view on the storyline, Miller confirmed that the cast and crew have been aware of the culprit's identity from the start, as it won't take too long before viewers see the big reveal.

The show has taken a different approach to rival soap EastEnders, which kept most of its own team in the dark over Lucy Beale's killer until the last minute this year.

"I think people do it differently. If you want to do it that way, it's fine. If you want to tell people, it's fine. Either way it works," Miller explained. 

"I think we know as a cast because it was never supposed to be as long as some of the others have gone on. We knew so that we could play it the way we wanted to play it, which I think is easier because you're not constantly worrying, 'Is it you, is it me?' You know and you just play it the way the script says then."

Who shoots Robert Sugden?
Â© ITV

Emmerdale has previously teased fans by hinting that the big reveal will take place in a very unusual way, but Miller kept tight-lipped about exactly what to expect.

He laughed: "I've got to be dead careful what I say! It's something that hasn't been done in soaps, as far as I'm concerned. It's something that's completely different. I think it's a really clever way of telling it. 

"You have to be careful with these whodunits, because there's been so many of them that you've got to make your little mark on it. This particular episode - the reveal - will."

When Aaron calls Robert a pathetic coward, Robert angrily winds him up
Â© ITV

Aaron is among the many suspects in the mystery after his turbulent on-off relationship with Robert over the past year.

"He's the first on the scene," Miller confirmed. "Naturally he's in there with the suspects. Robert's upset so many people in the village, so it could be anybody. Moreso Aaron than anybody else, because he's been his love interest and his dirty secret if you like. I think he's got more reason than anybody!"

----------


## tammyy2j

> Emmerdale's planning a special rewind episode to reveal who shot Robert Sugden
> 
> By Sophie Dainty
> Wednesday, Sep 30 2015, 18:00 BST
> 
> Emmerdale will air a special flashback episode next month as viewers discover what happened on the night Robert Sugden was shot and who was responsible.
> 
> The must-see, hour-long episode will answer the question that has been keeping fans guessing for weeks, as well as revealing two other secrets that are set to change the village forever.
> 
> ...


I thought this would be best in this thread 

Another theory I have seen was Ross did it, hired by Robert himself

----------


## Telly Watcher

> I thought this would be best in this thread 
> 
> Another theory I have seen was Ross did it, hired by Robert himself


Yes, the idea about a storyline involving a joint venture shooting for Robert has bothered me too for quite a while, I was wondering about this just earlier today again too. 

A classic single-shooter storyline would be expected to involve a close family member (Lachlan, Andy, Chrissie, Lawrence) or former boyfriend Aaron. My choice for this person for now is Lachlan.

A while back (on 03/09/15), there was a reliable metro.co.uk spoiler (from Duncan Lindsay) which said that Andy was going to have a major "payoff". Not payback to Robert for what he's done to Andy (and others) but "payoff". Now "payoff" literally suggests some set-up and reward for someone else to "do the deed". Of course, any storyline involving a second- or third-party is a complex sort of scenario which we, as TV  viewers, couldn't foresee real details of, not as far as the identity of the shooter or time and place of the shooting go. But so far, no "payoff" storyline like this has been seen for Andy. Andy's alibi during Robert's shooting (Andy was checked in to a mental health unit at the time, apparently?) only proves he wasn't in Emmerdale at the time of the shooting. But this doesn't mean that Andy didn't first set up something to happen to Robert in Andy's absence.

>
Emmerdale spoilers: 10 sneaky teasers for an exciting Autumn 2015 in the village
Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Thursday 3 Sep 2015 7:59 pm

5. Andy is determined to find out what truly happened to his beloved Katie and, with Aaron’s number being on the phone bill, it can only be a matter of time before the pieces come together. And, when they do, prepare for the mother of all payoffs. This story has been building for over a year and the results are worth the wait…

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2015/09/03/emmerd...llage-5375060/
>
Source:
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...772#post829772

So what could have happened in a joint venture?

1)
Andy hires/arranges a "payoff" third-party hitman to do the shooting whilst making sure that he (Andy) himself has an alibi at a mental health unit. (But how would Aaron get the gun? Pre-arranged drop-off by the hitman, Aaron collects then disposes?)

2) 
Aaron got hold of the gun somehow, meant to shoot Robert, mum Chas was in the way at the time and someone else beat him to it and shot Robert first (Lachlan?). So the shooter (Lachlan?) disposes of his gun then Aaron disposes of his gun.

3) (I prefer this one)
Lawrence gives the gun to Ross (it's Ross's gun anyway and Lawrence is no physical match to argue with a fit, aggressive and determined, young guy like Ross), but only on condition that Ross takes money and agrees to shoot Robert for no questions asked or further action by Lawrence about the Ross/Aaron Home Farm raid in November 2014. Aaron is in on the plan, with Aaron's part being to dispose of the gun afterwards (by putting the gun in the engine compartment of a car due to be crushed at a car crushing plant). So, Ross shoots Robert, puts the gun in a pre-arranged location near the pub, then leaves Emmerdale for a while, Aaron retrieves the gun as planned and sets up gun disposal by placing the gun in the scrapped car. (But why did Aaron wait for so long to dispose of the gun, days after Robert got shot?) Maybe later, Debbie finds out Ross shot Robert, gets scared Ross is another Cameron, and Debbie leaves Emmerdale fearing for her safety (=Charley Webb's maternity leave)?

I'm sure I could think of lots of joint venture storylines for Robert's shooting but, seeing as how Kate Oates likes "fast" storylines at present for the end of her job at Emmerdale, I don't expect anything too complicated is going to be involved with Robert's shooting, what with Kate Oates surely wanting to tie up loose ends and leave a tidy desk by New Year. However, I do wonder if there is going to be a BIG BANG storyline in December which is ultra secret right now?

Of course, any theory only stands until new reliable information contradicts it, that's when a new theory gets born until that gets disproved, etc, etc, until nothing can shake the latest theory, that's when there is final proof and the theory becomes law. Until Emmerdale shows who the shooter really was and what the storyline really was, then I'm open to all suggestions.

----------


## Cheetah

I hope they're going to show what Lachlan threw away. He threw something in the bushes (I think) when Lawrence was trying to make him get in the car to go to the hospital.

----------


## Serena Williams

> I hope they're going to show what Lachlan threw away. He threw something in the bushes (I think) when Lawrence was trying to make him get in the car to go to the hospital.


But if lachlan did it would be lazy writing. Why would Aaron protect lachlan he does not know him? Their storylines do not cross.

----------


## Serena Williams

> I hope they're going to show what Lachlan threw away. He threw something in the bushes (I think) when Lawrence was trying to make him get in the car to go to the hospital.


But if lachlan did it would be lazy writing. Why would Aaron protect lachlan he does not know him? Their storylines do not cross.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Yes, the idea about a storyline involving a joint venture shooting for Robert has bothered me too for quite a while, I was wondering about this just earlier today again too. 
> 
> A classic single-shooter storyline would be expected to involve a close family member (Lachlan, Andy, Chrissie, Lawrence) or former boyfriend Aaron. My choice for this person for now is Lachlan.
> 
> A while back (on 03/09/15), there was a reliable metro.co.uk spoiler (from Duncan Lindsay) which said that Andy was going to have a major \"payoff\". Not payback to Robert for what he's done to Andy (and others) but \"payoff\". Now \"payoff\" literally suggests some set-up and reward for someone else to \"do the deed\". Of course, any storyline involving a second- or third-party is a complex sort of scenario which we, as TV  viewers, couldn't foresee real details of, not as far as the identity of the shooter or time and place of the shooting go. But so far, no \"payoff\" storyline like this has been seen for Andy. Andy's alibi during Robert's shooting (Andy was checked in to a mental health unit at the time, apparently?) only proves he wasn't in Emmerdale at the time of the shooting. But this doesn't mean that Andy didn't first set up something to happen to Robert in Andy's absence.
> 
> >
> Emmerdale spoilers: 10 sneaky teasers for an exciting Autumn 2015 in the village
> Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
> ...


I like your third theor it would make sense that Ross shot Robert for Lawrence because he quickly disappeared. The good news is Kate Oates says at the end of the month the truth will be revealed. I just hope the writers can not be predictable. Lachlan shooting Robert would be too predictable. Some people say Robert would set the shooting up on purpose to elicit sympathy. But that would be risky and crazy.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Yes, the idea about a storyline involving a joint venture shooting for Robert has bothered me too for quite a while, I was wondering about this just earlier today again too. 
> 
> A classic single-shooter storyline would be expected to involve a close family member (Lachlan, Andy, Chrissie, Lawrence) or former boyfriend Aaron. My choice for this person for now is Lachlan.
> 
> A while back (on 03/09/15), there was a reliable metro.co.uk spoiler (from Duncan Lindsay) which said that Andy was going to have a major \\"payoff\\". Not payback to Robert for what he's done to Andy (and others) but \\"payoff\\". Now \\"payoff\\" literally suggests some set-up and reward for someone else to \\"do the deed\\". Of course, any storyline involving a second- or third-party is a complex sort of scenario which we, as TV  viewers, couldn't foresee real details of, not as far as the identity of the shooter or time and place of the shooting go. But so far, no \\"payoff\\" storyline like this has been seen for Andy. Andy's alibi during Robert's shooting (Andy was checked in to a mental health unit at the time, apparently?) only proves he wasn't in Emmerdale at the time of the shooting. But this doesn't mean that Andy didn't first set up something to happen to Robert in Andy's absence.
> 
> >
> Emmerdale spoilers: 10 sneaky teasers for an exciting Autumn 2015 in the village
> Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
> ...


I like your third theory it would make sense that Ross shot Robert for Lawrence because he quickly disappeared. The good news is Kate Oates says at the end of the month the truth will be revealed. I just hope the writers can not be predictable. Lachlan shooting Robert would be too predictable. Some people say Robert would set the shooting up on purpose to elicit sympathy. But that would be risky and crazy.

----------


## lizann

> I hope they're going to show what Lachlan threw away. He threw something in the bushes (I think) when Lawrence was trying to make him get in the car to go to the hospital.


 did lachlan throw away the gun that he had found from ross, what gun has aaron the one from robert shooting paddy, how many guns around?

----------


## uberfan

Paddy shot Robert, Aaron saw it, which is why he got rid of the weapon. IMHO.

----------


## Telly Watcher

> did lachlan throw away the gun that he had found from ross, what gun has aaron the one from robert shooting paddy, how many guns around?


This has really bothered me too this past week = is Aaron's gun the same one as Lachlan found in the stream after being dumped there by Ross?

During the 23/09/15 episode, Lachlan was shown in a scene on his own, in the lounge at Home Farm, with a gun (so just like Cluedo!), when Lachlan's script was as follows:

(Lachlan is standing in front of the mirror and talking to his reflection)

"What? What did you say to me. Say it again. Go on."


Lachlan aims gun at mirror in lounge at Home Farm

"Say it again. Say it to my face. Huh. You're full of it, Robert. Got your attention now, haven't I? Haven't I? "


Close up photo of Lachlan's gun at Home Farm on 23/09/15

He then seems to put the gun into his back pocket?

Source:
(268) Aaron & Robert 23rd September 2015 Part 2 of 6 (see from 3m 8s)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h2XD7QToMg

Later the same day, Robert and Andy are arguing at Andy's house when Robert keeps telling Andy that Katie's death was an accident. Andy keeps saying that Robert pushed her and he's lying. Andy then beats up Robert as Sarah comes to the front door, she sees the fight and runs out and kneels outside. Andy then drives off in his Land Rover, Robert tries to call him back and Sarah goes to kneel by the side of the phone box and looks at Andy outside Robert's house. Lachlan is inside the bus shelter as he takes the gun out of his rucksack and puts it into his left pocket (I think it's the back trouser pocket for now). Lachlan then walks out of the bus shelter and is run into by Rakesh out jogging. The gun falls out and onto the floor. The gun looks as if it is matt black but this may have been just because it is reflecting a grey cloud or background, because when Lachlan reaches down to pick it up, there is a clear reflection on it showing that it can appear to be shiny black under the right lighting conditions.


Lachlan reaches down to pick up the gun and shows how the gun can appear to be shiny

(269) Aaron & Robert 23rd September 2015 Part 3 of 6 see from 4m 14s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LmQfX1RnYQ

Rakesh sees the gun on the floor and does nothing. Presumably Sarah sees it too as she is kneeling by the phone box. This means that Sarah is another witness that Lachlan had a gun in the village that afternoon. (Could Sarah be an important witness one day?)

Here are side-by-side photos of Aaron's gun and Lachlan's gun.


Aaron's gun in the pub on 01/10/15 / Lachlan's gun at Home Farm on 23/09/15


Lachlan's gun on the road at the bus stop on 23/09/15 / Lachlan's gun as he picks it up on 23/09/15

The photos suggest that Aaron's black gun under the pub's lighting is shinier but similar in shape and detail to the one that Lachlan had at Home Farm on September 23rd. But is the shine on Aaron's gun too shiny and is it a different gun after all?

The big question is "how did Aaron get Aaron's gun?". Did Aaron steal Lachlan's gun from the Home Farm safe? Did Aaron find it, if so where? Did he get given it, if so who from and where and when? Just why has Aaron kept the gun for so long and has he kept the gun for so long for his own future reasons for using it himself, or is he covering for someone else? I am sure that this issue will be answered in the forthcoming "rewind" Emmerdale episode, due to aired during the week starting October 19th, if not in an earlier episode.

We now know, from the Emmerdale episode aired on Thursday October 1st, that Chrissie's bracelet was found near to where Robert was shot. Chrissie was around the village during the afternoon on Friday September 25th but she seemed surprised about the bracelet and gun being missing from the open safe at Home Farm during the Monday 28th episode episode when Lawrence checked it. If she had been wearing the bracelet that afternoon, presumably she would have been wearing it on her wrist at the time and it looks expensive and so it is very unlikely to have dropped off without considerable force. Much more likely, I reckon, is that the same person who had the gun from the Home Farm safe also had Chrissie's bracelet in a loose pocket and just somehow, for whatever reason, carelessly/accidentally dropped it near the scene of the shooting at the back of the Woolpack pub before leaving there. Maybe the bracelet and the gun were in the same pocket and the bracelet dropped out unnoticed in the dark when the gun was taken from the pocket?

As the bracelet was found near the pub, what object did Lachlan throw away soon after into the field outside Emmerdale after Robert's shooting on September 25th? Was this object the gun from the Home Farm safe? If Lachlan robbed the Home Farm safe, took the gun and the bracelet and was Robert's shooter, did he initially plan to give the bracelet earlier to Belle as some sort of odd teenager show of affection but he found Kirin was with Belle in the house, so Lachlan kept the bracelet but later dropped this accidentally (being the careless teenager that he seems to be) by the bush behind the Woolpack during the time he was there waiting to shoot Robert?

As the bracelet has now been found as part of police evidence, the bracelet will presumably now be tested for DNA residues? Most of these are likely to be Chrissie's but will DNA testing show someone else has handled the bracelet and left his/her bodily fluids on the bracelet too (blood/saliva/other). If the DNA tests show that residues other than Chrissie's, but similar to hers, are found, will the police suspect a close family member such as Lachlan? (But these are Emmerdale PC Plod soap police, though!)

The 8pm Emmerdale episode for September 25th shows Lachlan walking home in the lane outside Emmerdale when he reaches (with difficulty) into his left trouser pocket, take an object out, then throw this with his left hand into the field to his left. Clearly, this was not a small very light item (such as a bracelet) or smooth item (such as a beer bottle) but something awkwardly-shaped. We know from previous Emmerdale footage (September 23rd) that Lachlan is left-handed and that he has previous history from then of storing his gun in his left pockets. Did Lachlan learn from experience that his left back trouser pocket wasn't too good an idea for storing a gun whereas his left trouser pocket was? The TV episode shown for the evening of September 25th  does suggest that Lachlan threw Ross' ex-gun into the field during the evening on September 25th, however.

Let's assume that what Lachlan threw into the field was Ross' ex-gun. 

1) Did Lachlan go back to the field the next day, find it, then bury the gun somewhere or dispose of it in a general household waste bin bag for the binmen to collect? Or did Lachlan just forget about the gun in the field and it was either never found for a long while/or never. If any of these things happened, it means that Aaron's gun was a different gun. (Seems possible but is not impossible.)

2) Through sheer luck, Aaron incredibly gets the gun from the field/back of his scrapyard and wondered where it came from, thinking that maybe Chas or Andy or Paddy could have had anything to do with it? (This idea seems to need an unlikely amount of good luck but this isn't an impossible storyline really. Maybe someone like Sarah was playing in the field or someone was walking a dog there one day soon after Robert's shooting, found the gun and gave it to Aaron for scrap value, not even thinking that it was a real and working gun? You know how young kids (like Sarah) get everywhere and know more than anyone else about the local people and what's going on in their local environment, so could Sarah help solve the mystery of the Robert shooter in due course during the 'rewind' episode or even earlier?)

3) Lachlan found his gun in the field and gave it to Aaron to dispose of as a favour through the scrapyard waste? (But why would Aaron want to help Lachlan over this, Lachlan isn't really Aaron's friend so why would Aaron get involved with being an accomplice in an attempted murder plot with Lachlan? This seems unlikely to happen.)

4) Maybe the gun Aaron had in the pub during the October 1st episode is an entirely different gun to Lachlan's gun and that Aaron's gun is either a distraction red herring and unused here  for Robert or it was really the gun used to shoot Robert with? (But did Aaron pull the trigger, or did Ross do it and then leave the gun for Aaron to dispose of as part of a joint "All of us in the village really hate Robert" venture?)

5) If Lachlan wasn't the shooter and it wasn't his gun used to shoot Robert, why did Lachlan throw his gun away into the field later? Did he just see Robert being shot, panic and didn't want trouble over having his gun found on him later by Lawrence or Chrissie? Did Lawrence see Lachlan throw the gun away when he was approaching Lachlan in his car in the lane to Home Farm, and does Chrissie know more than she's telling as she's suggested to Lawrence that she's sure that the shooter wasn't Lawrence? Lawrence might have 'confessed' to shooting Robert by believing/knowing/reasoning that Chrissie or Lachlan could have/did shoot Robert?

Mention has been made of the storyline twist for the reveal of who shot Robert. I do wonder if this is just that the storywriters only set up scenes for Aaron to make viewers come to believe that Aaron is the shooter, whereas a big surprise reveal will show that the shooter was really someone else as a single-shooter, such as Lachlan?  If not, then Robert's shooting could be a far more dark and complex storyline, such as a joint venture assassination plan involving several well-known Emmerdale characters? Emmerdale is a long-running soap, so I really don't think that long-term characters will have any major part to play in the Who Shot Robert storyline. I suppose we should expect that this is a fairly simple "Scooby-Doo" whodunnit rather than a "Mastermind of the Universe" plot, and so, as usual, the simplest explanation for competing theories for anything is more likely to be the right one ("Occam's Razor" Principle). So, a single-shooter storyline would be more likely than a joint venture storyline, but a joint venture could still happen, of course, if this is what the Emmerdale storyliners decided quite some time ago.

For now, we TV viewers do not know if Robert's shooting crime will be solved by Emmerdale PC Plod soap police. All we know for now is that we will be shown who the shooter is and how the shooting happened by watching the Emmerdale 'rewind' episode, due around week beginning 19th October. It could be that there may not be big consequences for the shooter, however, as the villagers may either never know who Robert's shooter was, or some do find out but then cling together as a close community and don't tell any outsiders (including the police) what these villagers know? Time will tell.

Source:
Occam's Razor Principle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor

----------


## alan45

Could "Aarons"" gun be the same one that Robert shot Paddy with

----------


## Telly Watcher

> Could \\"Aarons\\"\\" gun be the same one that Robert shot Paddy with


Here are photos of the guns used at the woodland lodge (where Robert was going to kill Aaron) and the gun Aaron had at home on 29/09/15.


Woodland lodge gun / Aaron's gun at home on 29/09/15

The woodland lodge gun is totally different from the Lachlan and Aaron guns, so Aaron's gun is definitely not the woodland lodge gun.

Source:
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...777#post831777

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kate Oates said in a recent interview for Digital Spy:

"You can pick a timeframe I guess, and I like stories that go along with quite a pace. I felt with a storyline like this, where you've got five or six potential suspects, it's nice to pick them all off at a bit of a lick and keep the audience engaged over that period of time. It's just a judgement call and that's the way we chose to do it."

Read more at: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...d-stories.html

So who shot Robert?

I suppose we have to assume that the police eventually find the shooter and charge him for attempting to kill Robert.  As the the 'reveal' is around the time of the 43rd anniversary of Emmerdale being first aired on ITV then I suppose that this is a reasonable assumption.

The spoilers for Christmas/New Year mean that somehow Aaron soon gets out of jail.

Based on the Christmas/New Year spoilers of characters who have known Emmerdale storylines then, it means that 
Robert's shooter wasn't Aaron/Andy/Cain/Chas/Lawrence/Pete/Ross, unless the police don't conclude the case during October 2015.

So for now, we should maybe be looking at the Emmerdale characters who have recently joined the soap, in particular, Lachlan and Chrissie. There could be an outsider involved in Robert's shooting, of course (for example, Chas' stalker) but this idea seems too complex and a simpler Scooby-doo whodunnit seems more likely. Whatever happens, it would seem that none of the long-term characters are Robert's shooter, as they all appear on Emmerdale with significant storylines after the Emmerdale reveal episode on October 22nd.

Chrissie might yet have an upcoming storyline about a relationship with Rakesh? She has already been arrested by Emmerdale PC Plod soap police, so maybe we can safely assume that they got it wrong yet again and that 
maybe Chrissie isn't Robert's shooter?

Lawrence has 'confessed' to Robert's shooting but does he and/or Chrissie really think that Lachlan shot at Robert and Lawrence is just trying to protect young Lachlan or Chrissie from any prison horrors in the future? Maybe Chrissie and Lachlan really planned to shoot Robert dead as a joint venture? Time will tell.

It seems as if Lachlan's (Thomas Atkinson's) actor contract with Emmerdale may soon end/have already ended by now. There also seems to be no spoilers yet for any future storylines involving Lachlan. So does Lachlan eventually get arrested by the Emmerdale PC Plod soap police and charged with wanting to kill Robert, with enough evidence to make Lachlan go to prison for a long stretch and to leave Emmerdale for a really long time? Time will tell.

I asked myself a big question today:

Just how does Aaron get out of jail? We know from Christmas/New Year spoilers that he does.

The simplest explanation for this would be that Aaron's shiny gun is a different one to the one Lachlan got from the stream (Ross' ex-gun).

What if Aaron's gun is not the shooter's gun?

The Soaplife spoilers for 10th-23rd October say that when Aaron is in jail, he tells Cain he wants to kill himself. Maybe Aaron got his gun from someone somewhere (earlier than when we first see him with it in the pub on 1st October) with the intention of using it to kill himself? His behaviour since Robert's shooting has been odd anyway, maybe this has been because of an underlying depression or similar illness he developed after or even had before Robert was shot? The spoilers for 15th October suggest the police might find and seize Aaron's gun when they visit the scrapyard then but they also have video evidence of Aaron putting his gun inside the engine compartment of the scrapped car previously. Whichever way Aaron got his gun, the video evidence still means he should be in big trouble with the police for gun possession, but it's soapland so maybe it's Aaron's gun and he somehow has a licence for it (unlikely?) or it's just a gun enthusiast's replica and doesn't even fire bullets, or the police don't find the gun and have no physical evidence against Aaron? 

I think the object that Lachlan threw into the field after Robert had been shot on the night of September 25th was Lachlan's gun. If so, maybe this gun doesn't get found for quite a while? I do wonder if someone like Sarah finds it eventually whilst out playing in the field one day (we all know what young kids are like, go everywhere, know everything!). Sarah would recognise it as being like the one she saw Lachlan drop outside the bus shelter on 23rd September when Rakesh ran into him. (BTW, why doesn't Rakesh mention Lachlan had Lachlan's own gun when he reports Aaron to the police on 14th/15th October? Is Rakesh shielding Chrissie and Lachlan for his own agenda?). Sarah gives the gun to Andy/Debbie/other adult, tells what she knows about Lachlan, and the gun ends up with the police with Lachlan being the suspected gun user. As Lachlan threw the object into the field without wearing any gloves, it will be covered in his fingerprints/DNA. If it is his gun which was used to shoot Robert then Lachlan will be found out to be the shooter by forensics. So, Sarah saves the day for Aaron and he gets off the hook for shooting Robert (but maybe not off for the gun possession?) and Lachlan gets convicted of attempting to murder Robert, with Lachlan maybe later saying something like "And I would have got away with it if it hadn't been for that pesky kid! (as in Scooby-doo)

What if Aaron's gun is the shooter's gun?

If the police find Aaron's gun at the scrapyard and forensics prove that it is the one which shot Robert then Aaron is in even more trouble and he'll need a really good explanation of when and where he got his gun from. To get out of jail for trying to kill Robert, he must tell that he either found it somewhere (and so makes someone else a suspect) or was given it by someone who found it (like Sarah?). If Aaron cleaned the gun of any DNA and fingerprints before putting it inside the car engine compartment then it will make it more difficult to prove who else held the gun. I am really expecting that how, where and when Aaron gets Aaron's gun gets revealed during the 'reveal' episode or even earlier when he talks to Chas when he is in jail/on remand.

Of course, Rakesh might be Aaron's lawyer later and so Rakesh just tells the police he witnessed that Lachlan previously had a gun in the village on a day before Robert was shot. Chrissie and Lawrence also know that Lachlan found the gun in the stream. Maybe under family and police pressure, Lachlan then simply confesses and tells the police that he threw the gun into the field. The police will by then have character statements, the gun and any DNA and fingerprint evidence(?) and it's case closed for Lachlan, who gets a lighter sentence than otherwise maybe because he co-operated with the police? I think I'd prefer the more challenging Sarah Scooby-doo ending though!

Final outcomes

Whichever way the storyline eventually goes, we already know that Aaron soon gets out of jail and that Aaron is not proved to be Robert's shooter, for now anyway.

Based on the Christmas/New Year spoilers of characters who have known Emmerdale storylines then, it means that 
Robert's shooter wasn't Aaron/Andy/Cain/Chas/Lawrence/Pete/Ross, unless the police don't conclude the case during October 2015.

----------

binky321 (05-10-2015), lizann (06-10-2015), maidmarian (07-10-2015), swatson (05-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

I'm still going with the theory that Lachlan did it. The gun came from Chrissie's safe and only Chrissie and Lawrence knew the code. However, there was a scene where Lachlan seemed to see one of them entering the code. I'm going with him therefore, as the safe didn't show any signs of being forced so it must have been one of the three. Chrissie and Lawrence have become too obvious, I think.

I also have a feeling that Lachlan has told Lawrence that he did it, hence sticking to his (I think) false confession. I don't think they want to hurt Chrissie any more by telling her, as she feels guilty over the helicopter crash as it is.

I think Aaron will be one of the two other revelations in the flashback. I don't think he'd have done it as because Chas was there, he'd have been risking it going wrong and the bullet getting his mother instead.

----------

maidmarian (07-10-2015)

----------


## Serena Williams

> I'm still going with the theory that Lachlan did it. The gun came from Chrissie's safe and only Chrissie and Lawrence knew the code. However, there was a scene where Lachlan seemed to see one of them entering the code. I'm going with him therefore, as the safe didn't show any signs of being forced so it must have been one of the three. Chrissie and Lawrence have become too obvious, I think.
> 
> I also have a feeling that Lachlan has told Lawrence that he did it, hence sticking to his (I think) false confession. I don't think they want to hurt Chrissie any more by telling her, as she feels guilty over the helicopter crash as it is.
> 
> I think Aaron will be one of the two other revelations in the flashback. I don't think he'd have done it as because Chas was there, he'd have been risking it going wrong and the bullet getting his mother instead.


But if it is Lachlan why would Aaron protect him? Aaron does not even known lachlan they have never spoken to each other. Aaron is covering for someone but the question is who?

----------


## Serena Williams

> I'm still going with the theory that Lachlan did it. The gun came from Chrissie's safe and only Chrissie and Lawrence knew the code. However, there was a scene where Lachlan seemed to see one of them entering the code. I'm going with him therefore, as the safe didn't show any signs of being forced so it must have been one of the three. Chrissie and Lawrence have become too obvious, I think.
> 
> I also have a feeling that Lachlan has told Lawrence that he did it, hence sticking to his (I think) false confession. I don't think they want to hurt Chrissie any more by telling her, as she feels guilty over the helicopter crash as it is.
> 
> I think Aaron will be one of the two other revelations in the flashback. I don't think he'd have done it as because Chas was there, he'd have been risking it going wrong and the bullet getting his mother instead.


But if it is Lachlan why would Aaron protect him? Aaron does not even known lachlan they have never spoken to each other. Aaron is covering for someone but the question is who?

----------


## Perdita

I think it was Cheryl edged on by Eric to revenge her mumÂ´s death!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (07-10-2015), tammyy2j (07-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Smile: 


> I think it was Cheryl edged on by Eric to revenge her mumÂ´s death!


The fastest paw in Yorkshire !! :Smile: 

My most serious answer would be Lachlan

But there are probably some "red herrings"
I dont think Soap Writers use "Chekovs Gun"
principle !!
And why would they - much too boring!!

Im very impressed with the detailed analysis
of some posters!! Well see if we had all the
necessaey info  - when rewind episode is shown?

----------

Perdita (07-10-2015), tammyy2j (07-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

All About Soap published:
>>
Star Chat

"The evidence is stacked against Aaron!"

Danny Miller reveals why Aaron is the number-one suspect in Robert's shooting

>What happens at the police station? Does Aaron crack under pressure?
"He's actually relatively cocky. He's got to know the law and the way that police ask questions in interviews. He knows himself that he's not going down for attempted murder because the police will find that the ball-bearing dust from the gun won't have come from him. But he seems to forget that he's only out on licence..."

>If it's not him, then does Aaron think he knows who the shooter is?
"He has his own theories about how it happened but he can't work out who actually shot Robert. The big problem is that Robert upset so many people in the village - any one of those suspects could have pulled the trigger, so it's difficult to guess!"
>>
Source:
All About Soap, page 33, 12th-23rd October 2015 edition

What this suggests definitely has a twist about it.

"the police will find that the ball-bearing dust from the gun won't have come from him"

What I think this means is that forensics won't match Aaron's shiny gun with gun residues found at the scene, or the ammo if they got this from Robert's body.

What I think could have happened was that Robert was maybe carrying his own gun which fell out of Robert's pocket when he fell. So, when Aaron ran up to Chas and Robert after Robert had been shot in the dark, Aaron found this gun on the floor near Chas and put it into his pocket, thinking that Chas had shot Robert. Maybe it was just a ball-bearing gun?

If Robert dropped his own gun like this, it suggests that he was shot with a different gun by one of the other villagers or an outsider. As Chrissie's bracelet was found around the bushes, it suggests that the other gun was used there and was Lachlan's gun, taken at the same time as the bracelet from the Home Farm safe.

More spoilers are now needed to confirm or bin this idea! I suspect that when Robert wakes up, he might just say that it is his shiny gun which Aaron found?

----------

maidmarian (07-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

> But if it is Lachlan why would Aaron protect him? Aaron does not even known lachlan they have never spoken to each other. Aaron is covering for someone but the question is who?



I don't think he is covering for him. I think he's covering for someone else who was also wandering around with the gun on the night but who didn't get to shoot Robert. That, or Aaron was up to something dodgy himself on the night.

----------

maidmarian (07-10-2015), Perdita (07-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

All About Soap published in the 12th-23rd October 2015 edition:
>>
Star Chat

"The evidence is stacked against Aaron!"

Danny Miller reveals why Aaron is the number-one suspect in Robert's shooting

>Hi, Danny! How is Aaron coping in the wake of Robert's shooting?
"Well, Aaron keeps saying he didn't do i, but that's what all the suspects are saying! He feels lost; the only person he can confide in is Paddy, but Paddy is a suspect too because he doesn't have an alibi. He needs to take on advice from people who matter, but Chas is a total mess too."

>Is he worried that mum Chas was the one who pulled the trigger?
"He knows she either shot Robert or had a part in it because the blood was quite literally on her hands. Aaron is panicked, questioning whether his mum could go that far..."

>Aaron is hiding something, though...
"The viewers aren't going to realise what it is until further down the line. He is witholding something, but he's keeping quiet about it for a reason!"

>What are Aaron's feelings towards Robert now, do you reckon?
"I think at this stage Aaron despises him. When Robert hit him with those home truths at the scrapyard, it broke his heart. I think Aaron was feeling slightly murderous; his anger has moved to a level that he's never experienced before. In the last year, Aaron's temper has calmed down, but he had to lie and cheat for Robert for so long - and he hates him for that."

>Is Aaron rattled when Adam confronts him about the gun?
"It's one of those things where he's faced with the truth, and there's no getting away from it. Adam knows he's seen a video of Aaron hiding the gun, and like a true best mate he wants to talk to Aaron first without calling the police. So Aaron knows that Adam has this video - but he's not aware that it's also been uploaded to social media."

>Is Adam on Aaron's side, though?
"They've been through so much, it's almost like a brother's code with these two; they've always had each other's back. Adam just wants to help Aaron out regardless of the fact that Robert is his wife's brother. His main priority is to save Aaron's skin."

>So how does Aaron feel when the police turn up and arrest him?
"Complete panic, because he knows there's nothing he can do - the gun has been found and his fingerprints are on it. Whether Aaron did shoot Robert or not, the evidence is now stacked against him. He's on a suspended licence, and now he's been found with a firearm. He's at serious risk of getting sent to prison."

>How do the the other villagers react?
Well, when someone is arrested, regardless of whether they're innocent or not, people immediately assume they're guilty. Everybody knows Aaron is violent, but he's not the sort of person who would pick up a gun and shoot someone." 

>What happens at the police station? Does Aaron crack under pressure?
"He's actually relatively cocky. He's got to know the law and the way that police ask questions in interviews. He knows himself that he's not going down for attempted murder because the police will find that the ball-bearing dust from the gun won't have come from him. But he seems to forget that he's only out on licence..."

>How would Aaron cope if he got sent back to prison?
"Aaron's tried very hard to learn from his stupid mistakes. He really had turned a corner. Going back inside would make him lose his faith in everything, and return him to a dark place he doesn't want to be in."

>If it's not him, then does Aaron think he knows who the shooter is?
"He has his own theories about how it happened but he can't work out who actually shot Robert. The big problem is that Robert upset so many people in the village - any one of those suspects could have pulled the trigger, so it's difficult to guess!"

>Have you enjoyed this big storyline?
"Yeah, I've loved all the stuff that has happened since Katie's death, and this story is almost the climax of it all. It's interesting for me to watch it from a viewer's perspective, seeing how it al fits together. It's times like these that I'm so glad I decided to come back to Emmerdale."

>>
Source:
All About Soap, 12th-23rd October 2015 edition

----------


## Telly Watcher

*Danny Miller interview for Soaplife, 10-23 Oct 2015 edition*

>
It's looking bleak for Aaron!

Aaron's back behind bars and he fears the worst when he's accused of shooting ex-lover Robert, says Danny Miller...

By Sally Brockway

One by one, the chief suspects in the Robert Sugden shooting mystery have come into the frame. Lawrence White has admitted to the crime, now it's Aaron Livesy's turn to take the blame when Adam Barton finds video footage of him hiding a gun. 'There's nothing he can say about it when Adam confronts him with the truth', says actor Danny Miller, who plays the cornered mechanic. 'But they've been mates for so long and Adam wants to help him out.' That may be, but when Victoria Sugden posts the video on online, the police come knocking. Will Aaron be charged with attempted murder?

*How has Aaron been feeling in the wake of the shooting*
He's had mixed emotions. He feels lost and the onlyperson he can confide in is Paddy. The trouble is, Paddy's a suspect too, so Aaron doesn't know where to turn.

*We can't keep up with the plot! Why has Aaron got a gun?*
Like everyone else, Aaron's hiding something. All the suspects are either witholding information or admitting to things they didn't do to protect other people. Aaron saw the gun close to Chas' feet after the shooting and he hid it to protect her. He doesn't want her to go down. He'd be lost without her.

*Could Aaron be the shooter?*
Aaron loves Robert, but anybody with a lot of anger and nothing to lose could kill someone.

*Why has Adam got footage of Aaron hiding the weapon?*
He made a video for baby Johnny at the scrapyard and caught Aaron hiding the gun in the background. Adam's upset that Aaron didn't confide in him as they're best mates and they've been through so much together. But Adam isn't the problem. Unbeknown to Aaron, Victoria uploads the video on a social networking site.

*Tell us what happens when the police show up...*
Aaron's in utter panic. He knows the gun's been found and there's nothing he can do about it. His fingerprints are all over it and the evidence is stacked against him. Regardless of what happens, he'll be sent to prison because he's already serving a suspended sentence and any trouble with the police means he'll be locked up.

*If Aaron didn't shoot Robert, then who did?*
well, he hopes it isn't Chas. He thinks the gun was planted at her feet by a stranger.

*How does Aaron hold up under police questioning?*
He's relatively cocky because he's got to know the law and how police question people. He doesn't think he'll go down for attempted murder because the forensic evidence won't point to him.

*How do you think he'd cope if he's sent back to prison?*
It isn't where Aaron wants to be. Yes, he has a violent side and he isn't afraid of a fight, but he's tried really, really hard to turn his life around. He doesn't want to be that person who's in and out of prison. He's done nothing wrong, yet he might end up back inside. It would make him want to give up on the justice system altogether and think, 'What's the point?'
>

Source:
Soaplife, 10-23 Oct 2015 edition

----------


## Telly Watcher

> Danny Miller interview for All About Soap 12th-23rd October 2015 edition
> 
> What happens at the police station? Does Aaron crack under pressure?
> 'He's actually relatively cocky. He's got to know the law and the way that police ask questions in interviews. He knows himself that he's not going down for attempted murder because the police will find that the ball-bearing dust from the gun won't have come from him. But he seems to forget that he's only out on licence...'
> 
> What this suggests definitely has a twist about it.
> 
> 'the police will find that the ball-bearing dust from the gun won't have come from him'
> 
> ...





> Danny Miller interview for Soaplife, 10-23 Oct 2015 edition
> 
> *We can't keep up with the plot! Why has Aaron got a gun?*
> Like everyone else, Aaron's hiding something. All the suspects are either witholding information or admitting to things they didn't do to protect other people. Aaron saw the gun close to Chas' feet after the shooting and he hid it to protect her. He doesn't want her to go down. He'd be lost without her.
> 
> Source:
> Soaplife, 10-23 Oct 2015 edition


These Danny Miller interviews confirm a lot.

First off, Aaron finds Aaron's gun near Chas' feet after Robert has been shot on Friday night, September 25th.

Second off, When Aaron has been arrested for attempting to murder Robert, the forensics show later that Aaron's gun wasn't the one that was used to shoot Robert. It follows that the gun Aaron found near Chas' feet is a new gun which is a complete twist to what everyone expected. Chas seems completely unaware of the gun, she was most likely in shock when Robert got shot and it was dark too so she probably didn't even realise it was near her feet anyway. Aaron ran onto the scene, some 20 seconds after the shooting, clearly saw the gun on the ground and put it into his pocket, assuming that Chas had used it to shoot Robert with. Although Aaron tried to get Chas to quickly move away from the crime scene, Chas was too shocked to do so before other villagers (like Dan) were there too.

Third off, Chrissie's bracelet (taken from the Home Farm safe earlier with Lachlan's gun) was found to have been dropped near the crime scene, apparently around the bushes at the back of the Woolpack.

Here's what I think could be the storyline which fits all of the information we know right now

Lachlan was able to get his gun and Chrissie's bracelet earlier from the Home Farm safe. He later hid in the dark in the bushes behind the Woolpack. When Lachlan took his gun from his left trouser pocket, it was dark and he didn't notice that Chrissie's bracelet fell out onto the ground. He waited for a clear shot when Chas was moving away from Robert after their heated conversation then he shot Robert. He carefully made his way unnoticed away from the Woolpack car park, waited for the commotion to die down, then walked on the road towards Home Farm. When he heard a car approaching from behind, he threw his gun into an empty field to his left before Lawrence drove up, stopped and took Lachlan to the hospital where Robert had been taken.

Looking from the viewpoint for Robert and Chas, they had just finished their heated conversation and Chas had turned and was moving away from Robert. This was when Robert was hit in the chest, near his heart, by a piece of ammunition (either a pellet or a bullet?). Robert fell forwards onto Chas, bleeding from his chest. At this moment in the dark, Robert somehow dropped a gun he was carrying onto the ground. Chas was in too much shock to notice. Within about 20 seconds of the gunshot, Aaron ran up, saw the gun on the ground and put it into his pocket. Shortly later, Dan and other villagers appeared and gave first aid to Robert, already unconscious and unable to tell what had happened from his point of view.

Aaron is left with a gun in his pocket. He assumes Chas used it to shoot Robert with and says nothing to her. Chas knows nothing about the gun (because she never saw it when it was on the ground in the darkness) and so she thinks that Aaron might have shot Robert. If only mother and son would talk to each other more!

How could Robert's shooting crime be concluded?

1) The object that Lachlan threw into the field needs to be found. If it is Lachlan's gun, it will be covered in Lachlan's fingerprints and DNA as he wasn't wearing gloves when he threw it there.

2) Robert may wake up (around October 23rd, the one year anniversary of Ryan Hawley appearing on ITV Emmerdale as Robert Sugden on 23/10/2014) and tell that the gun Aaron found near Robert and Chas was really his ball-bearing gun which he only uses for fun around the Home Farm Estate and has permission to own?

Reading sources:

http://emmerdale.wikia.com/wiki/Ryan_Hawley

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Sugden

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale spoilers: Robert and Andy Sugden to be involved in horror stunt

Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Tuesday 13 Oct 2015 10:09 am


(Picture: ITV)

He’s currently recovering from a bullet to the chest – but unlucky Robert Sugden is about to face death again, alongside his brother Andy. 

The warring brothers are to be involved in a dramatic stunt – but will they both emerge from it unscathed?

Speaking to Inside Soap, actor Ryan Hawley teased: ‘I’ve been on location filming a big stunt involving Robert and Andy. It should be fantastic!’

We don’t doubt it – whenever Emmerdale pull out the special effects, the results are usually both gripping and impressive. But what will fate have in store for the two Sugden boys?

Emmerdale will air a flashback episode on Thursday 22nd October which will unmask the person who shot Robert.

There are currently a number of suspects which are dividing viewers, all of whom have their own different theories.

But it is clear from this hint from Ryan that things aren’t about to calm down for his alter-ego quite yet…

Source:
http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/13/emmerd...stunt-5436733/

----------

binky321 (13-10-2015), tammyy2j (15-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

TV Times, 17-23 October 2015

Killer Instincts

TV Times talks to the three prime suspects in the shooting of Robert Sugden.

It's been hard lately to find anyone in Emmerdale who isn't in the frame for the attempted murder of Robert Sugden but, as the investigations continue, the list of prime suspects has been whittled down to three men with a grudge - Paddy Kirk, Aaron Livesy and Robert's brother Andy Sugden.

Who pulled the trigger? You'll find out this week in a special extended episode to mark the show's 43rd birthday, as the clock is turned back and we see exactly what happened in the moments leading up to his gunning down.

Here's what stars Kelvin Fletcher (Andy), Danny Miller (Aaron) and Dominic Brunt (Paddy) had to say about this gripping hour of television, the second of two episodes on Thursday...

by Sally Brockway

Kelvin Fletcher

>Why would Andy want to kill Robert?
He might fell he owes it to Katie. When he was about to marry her, it was the happiest time in his life. Everything had clicked into place and Robert took it all away. It wasn't just the fact that Robert killed her - after confessing, he lied about it and made everyone think that Andy was losing his mind. Throughout their lives Robert has continually crushed Andy and this time he has gone too far.

>Is Andy really capable of murder?
On the face of it, no he isn't. His heart is good. He is a genuine and sensitive person, but Robert has taken him to a dark place. He has pushed him to the limits and anyone can snap under that kind of pressure.

>Would you like Andy to be the one who pulled the trigger?
There's a tendency for would-be killers to get their comeuppance in soap, but my worry about things that aren't under my control. It might mean my days in the show are numbered, but it's an opportunity to showcase what little talent I may have as an actor, and that is what you strive for.

>Have you enjoyed this storyline?
It has been amazing to play Andy's grief and anger and these storylines are good fun to film. The actual shooting was filmed at night and it's quite exciting to be up working when everyone else is in bed. The best bit is driving home afterwards with no traffic on the roads!

>What can you tell us about this week's big reveal?
I think it's unique. I haven't seen anything like it in soap before and I'm certain that the viewers will enjoy it.

Dominic Brunt

>Why would Paddy want to kill Robert?
Robert has got his claws into Aaron and, being a father figure to Aaron, Paddy doesn't like that. There's also the fact that Robert has tried to kill Paddy twice and threatened his family.

>Is Paddy really capable of murder?
He's not your typical killer, but Paddy wants Robert out of the way at all costs and I think he would go a long way to achieve that. When Robert visited him in hospital and threatened his family, Paddy said, 'I will kill you before I let you do that', and he meant it.

>Have you enjoyed this storyline?
Yes, I have, because working with Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, has been fantastic. He's one of my favourite actors on the show. I think he's a revelation. And in real life he's lovely - nothing like Robert at all. The hardest bit for me was the night shoots. I left work when the sun came up and I had to pull over at the services to have a sleep as my head was nodding.

>What can you tell us about this week's big reveal?
I don't want to give anything away, but it is really different.

>Would you like Paddy to be the one who pulled the trigger?
Yes. Absolutely. It's great for Paddy to be at the heart of some brilliant _Emmerdale_ storylining.

Danny Miller

>Why would Aaron want to kill Robert?
I'd say he is the biggest suspect of all. Robert really has put him through the mill and ruined his life. He's the sort of person Aaron shouldn't be anywhere near, but he keeps going back because he loves him - even though he has ripped his heart out several times. After everything Robert has done - hiring a hitman to kill Chas, attempting to murder Chas and finishing Katie off, Aaron has every reason to want to shoot him.

>Is Aaron really capable of murder?
The fans might think that Aaron wouldn't do it because he loves Robert, but anyone with a bit of anger and nothing to lose could kill someone, so I wouldn't put it past any of these three. Also Aaron has already shown that he can be a bit violent and if he didn't shoot Robert, he'll wish the person who pulled the trigger had done a better job of it.

>Would you like Aaron to be the one who pulled the trigger?
Big storylines like this are what make the soap so good and Aaron would be a great choice. However, if it was him, I would rather stay in the soap than have to go to prison!

>Have you enjoyed this storyline?
I've loved it. I knew this was going to happen when I first came back. I like the way everyone's pointing the finger at each other and they all have strong motives. The night shoot was fun.

>What can you tell us about this week's big reveal?
It's almost like a _Breaking Bad_ thing. There's a massive twist, although it's been confusing for us actors as we have had to film so many different strands. I'm certain the audience will be shocked. It's something they won't have seen before in a soap.

----------

binky321 (14-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale fans think theyâve cracked Who Shot Robert Sugden as odds are slashed on a bizarre suspect

Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Wednesday 14 Oct 2015 1:34 pm

Emmerdale fans think they might have cracked the case as bookies have dramatically slashed the odds on a very unusual suspect. 

Just over a week before the big reveal in a special flashback episode, vicar Ashley Thomas has become a hot favourite to be unmasked as the gunman.

Yep, you know Ashley? Mild mannered, religious chap who forgave a girl for running him over?

The inexplicable crash of Ashley through the ranks is highly unusual, but one theory doing the rounds is that he simply forgot shooting Robert due to his recent memory problems.

No-one has yet answered the question on quite why Ashley would want to murder Robert though, but have reasoned that he has been known for losing his temper in the past when he attacked his dad Sandy.

Here are the current odds in full if you fancy a flutter:

Who Shot Robert: The odds

Ross Barton       1/2
Paddy Kirk             5/1
Ashley Thomas        5/1
Rakesh Kotecha       7/1
Aaron Livesy         8/1
Rhona Goskirk       10/1
Lachlan White       10/1
Adam Barton         14/1
Andy Sugden         22/1
Cain Dingle         25/1
Eric Pollard        28/1
Chrissie Sugden     40/1
Lawrence White      40/1
Chas Dingle         50/1
Finn Barton         50/1
Emma Barton         66/1
Pete Barton         80/1
Debbie Dingle      100/1
Belle Dingle       100/1
Harriet Finch      125/1
Jai Sharma         125/1
Victoria Sugden    125/1
Moira Dingle       150/1
Sam Dingle         150/1
Diane Sugden       200/1
Charity Dingle     200/1
Doug Potts         200/1
Edna Birch         400/1
David Metcalfe     400/1
Pearl Ladderbanks  400/1
Rishi Sharma       400/1
Sandy Thomas       400/1

Poll: 'So, did Ashley shoot Robert?'

YES - He's the culprit  21%
NO  - Behave, people    79%

Metro article at:
http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/14/emmerd...spect-5439565/

Latest betting odds for Emmerdale - Who shot Robert Sugden at oddschecker.com:
http://bettingzone.oddschecker.com/t...-robert-sugden

----------

binky321 (15-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

I really don't think that the betting odds for 'Who shot Robert' are for now (if ever?) any sort of real indicator about 'Who really shot Robert'.

For a start, some of the characters with betting odds had alibis and/or no obvious motive for killing Robert, and let's be clear on this, that gunshot to Robert's heart area really seems to have been meant to be a fatal shot by whoever shot him.

The current betting odds seem to me to be almost random and to make no real sense on any kind of Emmerdale fan basis when any knowledge about known future spoilers, actor contract details, and detailed Emmerdale history about the characters and storylines are taken account of.

I really do not understand why Ashley right now has such a high rating at the bookies. Yes, he might have the onset of dementia/Altzheimer's right now(?) but this in no way means that he would be capable of, or have any kind of motive for, shooting Robert and then (script-conveniently?) forgetting it. We know that Ashley got a mobile phone call from someone in the afternoon of September 25th just after Andy had driven off at speed after being upset over Katie-related issues. My impression is that Ashley was being told on his mobile phone about some kind of appointment later that day? Maybe this was a Village Hall social function for later that night. We know from Chrissie's later police interview that she said she was at the Village Hall that night and then walked home and got a mobile phone call/voicemail from Lawrence (after Robert had been shot, Chrissie didn't reply to the call at the time, however). I think that there was a social function at the Village Hall late on September 25th and that people there included Ashley, Laurel, Eric, Chrissie, amongst others? Maybe the function overran so Ashley couldn't show up on-time at the cafe for the 'Detective' Night?

Just why Ross has such a high rating at the bookies for shooting Robert is puzzling for me? Ross had no obvious real motive for shooting Robert, other than for Ross receiving money from a third party. Maybe this could have been Lawrence (Lawrence and Bernice got back from holiday on September 24th, the day before Robert got shot). I suspect that the majority of betting people do not have any real claim as for being any sort of 'Emmerdale fans' with any knowledge of future storylines or past history and that these betting people have just assumed that Ross has an 'obvious Emmerdale hitman character profile' and just made speculative bets on this limited-knowledge basis?

Although it would be a terrific twist that Robert's shooter was aiming at Chas but missed, the shooter in this scenario of course could not have been Emma, as Emma and James left Emmerdale on Thursday September 17th to look after Nana Barton who had just suffered a stroke. Emma and James didn't return to Emmerdale until Monday October 12th, so James and Emma were on 'actor holiday' when Robert was shot during the September 25th TV episode. Of course, we could maybe still be looking at a hitman contract set up by someone to shoot Chas dead but this really seems too complicated for me, even as an Emmerdale Kate Oates 'fast' storyline?

As far as I can tell, Paddy clicked with Tess in the singles bar and then maybe did some sort of 'canoodling' with her before she either dropped him off from her car near Emmerdale or he really did walk from Robblesfield, 3 miles away from Emmerdale. In any case, Paddy's location when Marlon stopped next to him from Marlon's taxi on the road from Robblesfield was totally wrong for Paddy to be anywhere near where we now know/think where Robert was shot from (from outside the rear door of Bernice's beauty shop in Pear Tree Cottage). We can time when Paddy got talked to by Marlon by when a police car drove past to go to Emmerdale in response to an emergency call after a report had been made that someone had been shot in the village. So for me Paddy is not a credible suspect for shooting Robert.

We have now entered a new Chas stalker storyline. I suspect that some of Chas's most personal incidents are sleep-walking-related? Just how could someone secretly sneak upstairs in the pub to Chas's bedroom and empty some things from her wardrobe onto the floor without her waking? Chas does not have a heavy drink habit as far as I am aware, so unless her natural sleep is very deep or she has been taking sleeping pills without telling us, then I do think she would normally have noticed anyone making some kind of noise in her bedroom or when someone trashed the bar downstairs leaving broken glass and bottles. I believe that Chas is of sound mind but anyone could have sleep-walking issues, maybe for her now that she is under intense stress (with adopted son Aaron in jail right now for gun possession and suspected attempted murder)?

As for Robert's shooter, I still think that the most likely suspect is Lachlan for now, although Ross is a dark character and he may be the shooter too (but unlikely, I think, for now, unless Lawrence offered him shed-loads of cash to do it?).

Since the Wednesday 14th episode showing the crimescene reconstruction, I've noticed a number of new things and now have a new character under suspicion. If Robert's shooter does turn out to be this person then the village really would be rocked if this became general knowledge amongst the villagers. We, as TV viewers, only know for now that we will be shown who shot Robert on September 25th. It is not clear for now if the Emmerdale villagers will know what we will know after Thursday October 22nd or whether they will have to eventually work it out for themselves. Maybe the whole story about Robert's shooting and who did it comes out just before Kate Oates leaves Emmerdale as Series Producer in December 2015? Time will tell.

----------


## Telly Watcher

I suppose Chas just being over-tired lately could explain why she didn't notice anyone quietly sneaking upstairs into her bedroom and rifling through her things in her wardrobe without waking her? I today rewatched the downstairs pub glass and bottle-breaking incident and open pub door on the morning of the Friday October 16th episode and this does suggest an intruder came in from outside but maybe Chas is suffering from blackouts about things she's done but doesn't remember? We haven't really been shown anything concrete about whether Chas has started drinking heavily since Aaron got jailed (Marlon got her three large spirits drinks from the bar on Thursday 15th though) but alcoholic blackout problems could be one reason why Chas is experiencing her present problems? Maybe there is a real stalker who is looking for something in particular which he/she thinks Chas still has (like the gun that Robert dropped in a possible gangster/Robert-related storyline where Robert got shot by a gangster outside the back of the Woolpack on September 25th?). Danny Miller's suggestions to TV viewers/recent magazine article readers suggest that Robert dropped a gun Robert was carrying when he fell into Chas's arms. Maybe Robert was going to meet a suspected armed gangster for some dodgy Robert deal or something on September 25th or maybe this is even the start of a return to Emmerdale for someone with previous history there, like Dodgy Declan? Of course, Aaron could have been lying to Emmerdale and us TV viewers about how he 'found a gun near Chas's feet'. We all know from very painful past experience about how Mike Parr pretended in August 2015 to everyone about how Ross had been killed by Pete (but, of course, we as Emmerdale fans found out that Ross was still alive before Emmerdale showed us this on TV because we found out through other media/personal contacts from Leeds that Mike Parr (as Ross) was still acting on the Leeds Emmerdale set after Ross had supposedly been killed!).

The person who has lately this week struck me as being a terrific would-be storyline character for shooting Robert is Adam. If I was a storyliner for Emmerdale then Adam is definitely the guy I would choose to shoot Robert. Just imagine how terrific Adam would be as Robert's shooter? First off, Adam is married to Victoria, half-sister of Robert and daughter of Diane. Second off, Aaron is Adam's so-called 'best mate', close business partner and maybe even Aaron's deep-down love-interest(?), but if Adam shot at Robert on September 25th then Adam by his own actions would have put Aaron in jail, if only for breach of Aaron's suspended sentence conditions. Third off, Adam would probably have been set up to shoot Robert by someone like Cain or Andy who probably even would have provided Adam with the gun to 'do the deed', so Cain or Andy (or both!) would get roped into the explosive storyline too! Fourth off, Adam plays the 'village dullard' so often now that I for one at least has to come to believe that Adam could be capable of just about anything even half-daft! We know that Cain approaches Adam to help him kill Robert in hospital during the October 20th episode but on this occasion Adam turns Cain's request down and tells Zak so Zak can try to intervene before Cain goes through with trying to kill Robert by oxygen deprivation at the hospital (but don't forget the ding-a-ling oxygen monitors and alarms on that 'staying alive' machine, Cain!). We know that Robert survives Cain's intended attack on Wednesday October 21st because Robert is sitting up in his hospital bed by Friday October 23rd!

The person who really ought to be Robert's shooter and expected assassin should be step-brother-with-a-massive-shoulder-chip Andy, of course, but Andy seems to have an alibi for being an in-patient at a mental health unit away from Emmerdale on the night of September 25th.

If I was going to place bets on 'Who shot Robert' then my choices right now would be:

1st: Lachlan, now 14/1
2nd: Andy, now 22/1 
3rd: Adam, now 11/1

(odds provided by oddschecker.com)

Latest betting odds for 'Who shot Robert' now available at:
http://bettingzone.oddschecker.com/t...-robert-sugden

----------

swatson (17-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

did aaron say he was going to see andy at he garage but why was andy at the garage the night robert was shot?

 ross emerging as a strong contender for shooter

----------


## lizann

did aaron say he was going to see andy at he garage but why was andy at the garage the night robert was shot?

 ross emerging as a strong contender for shooter

----------


## uberfan

Just a thought, could it have been Emma, trying to shoot Chaz?  Not knowing how to use  a pistol, she missed and shot Robert. Emma is now terrorising Chaz.

----------

Perdita (21-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Just a thought, could it have been Emma, trying to shoot Chaz?  Not knowing how to use  a pistol, she missed and shot Robert. Emma is now terrorising Chaz.


 why would emma now, she won she got james back, she is the first suspect after taking chas passport

----------


## maidmarian

:Ninja: 


> why would emma now, she won she got james back, she is the first suspect after taking chas passport


I dont think she is a rational thinker!!
Shes been boiling up for 15-20 years
and now its payback time.I dont think
she necessarily has done shooting but
capable of both that& stalking!

I dont think ???winning ??? James( what a
prize).!! is enough -needs to punish Chas!!

She needs to control all aspects of her familys
life and doesnt like them giving attention ,.no
matter how small, to others.

Theyve said she will get much worse and I 
think.she will - thats the purpose of the
character.

Might change under new producer -but that's
a few months away and KO may have plans
for Emma -before she herself leaves??
We will see - as they say! :Ninja:

----------

Perdita (19-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

true emma is bats crazy but debbie should be her starting person for revenge

----------

maidmarian (19-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I donÂ´t think Emma thinks rationally like that .. she acts more on impulse and feeling threatened by Chas who she probably suspects is still liked very much by James would make her act in that way

----------

maidmarian (19-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Clap: 


> true emma is bats crazy but debbie should be her starting person for revenge


perhaps SWs are keeping that storyline - in
reserve- for Debbie "leaving story" for her
exit on Maternity Leave!? :Clap:

----------


## Telly Watcher

> did aaron say he was going to see andy at he garage but why was andy at the garage the night robert was shot?
> 
> ross emerging as a strong contender for shooter


Why did Aaron say he was at the garage when he heard the gunshot?

In the Friday September 25th episode, Robert gets back late to his flat above the pub and tells Diane(?) on his phone that Andy wasn't at the quarry. Lawrence then walks into the flat to have a chat about his daughter. Inside the pub, Aaron is drinking and Doug is talking to Diane on his mobile phone when Diane tells Doug that she and Victoria haven't found Andy at the quarry. 

(Chas and Aaron are talking at the bar.)

Chas: Where do you think you're going?

Aaron: To find him if I can.

Chas: Andy?

Aaron: Well who else?

(Aaron then leaves the pub.)

Moira and Pete are drinking in the bar and plan to stay a while longer for another drink before going to meet Ross at Butler's Farm as Ross had texted Pete earlier to arrange a meeting.

Ross is then shown taking Moses into the Dingle's Farm to leave for Kirin and Belle to babysit.

Belle: You're early.

Ross: Somemut's come up.

Belle: Well can't you bring him back later?

Ross: No. He's in the way.


Â© ITV
Ross leaves Moses with Kirin and Belle

Robert and Lawrence argue about the business and Robert tells him how Robert set up Connor to blackmail him. Robert then gets a text message and leaves Lawrence alone in the flat saying "I have somewhere to be". (This is the wedding photo of Chrissie and Robert gets broken by Lawrence, I think.) The obvious sender of the text would be Chas, as the next scene shows Robert and Chas in the car park behind the pub with someone watching them at the back of Pear Tree Cottage. But are we missing a blacked-out scene here and did Robert do something else between leaving Lawrence and meeting up with Chas?

Diane and Victoria arrive back at Robert's empty flat and Victoria finds the broken wedding photo on the floor. Diane then gets a call from Andy on her mobile phone. Andy is upset and "sorry" but won't say where he is or what he's going to do next. Andy then ends the phone call.

The scene then switches of the back of pub in the car park where Chas and Robert are still arguing.


Â© ITV
Robert and Chas argue in the car park at the back of the pub

About a minute later, Robert gets shot. Within what seems like 20 seconds or so, Aaron runs out from the alley behind Pear Tree Cottage and stands some distance away from Chas and Robert.

Aaron talked to Chas during her prison visit in the Friday 16th October episode. On Friday September 25th, Aaron said he'd had a row (with Robert?), then gone to the garage to find Andy but he wasn't there. That's when he heard the shot and ran to the pub car park and found Chas and Robert there.

(During Aaron's prison visit by Chas in the Friday 16th October episode.)


Â© ITV
Chas and Aaron talk during the prison visit on October 16th

Aaron:
After we'd had that row, I... I went to the garage. Just to find Andy but...he wasn't there, so, so I thought about going back round and having it out with Robert again.

But then I heard the shot. And so I started running. And that's when I saw you, with him.

Chas:
And you picked up the gun?

Aaron:
Yeah.

Chas:
Cuz you thought I'd shot him?

Aaron:
Yeah.

Chas:
I can't believe you didn't tell me all this after the police cleared me.

Aaron:
I couldn't. Mum, you acted like I was guilty even before you knew about the gun. I thought if I tell her now...

Chas:
So why say it was planted on ya?

Aaron:
It gave me a reason for not handing it in.

Chas:
So you've had to go through all this on your own? Because you were scared to tell me? Come on, you're not the only suspect. They'll probably charge somebody else tomorrow.

Aaron:
Mum, I'm on a suspended licence. I'm doing time in here regardless of what I'm getting charged with.

Chas:
Not for attempted murder. Listen to me, love. The person who shot Robert is still out there. We need to find them, and we will, so you just hang on in there.

But Aaron's claim of finding the gun near Chas's feet doesn't seem to match with the video footage we've been shown on TV for the September 25th episode.

When Robert gets shot, he falls into Chas's arms, their bodies then twist around so as to swop directions, then Robert falls onto the ground with his feet facing the picnic table. Chas kneels at his left hand side (and doesn't notice any gun). An aerial shot of the scene also doesn't show any gun within the field of view.


Â© ITV
Chas kneels down near Robert after he's been shot / Aerial view of the scene with Chas and Robert after he's been shot

Aaron then runs from behind Pear Tree Cottage and stands some way away from Robert and Chas. There isn't any sign that he stoops down to pick anything up. Doug arrives from the pub, so do Harriet, Bob, Kerry and Dan arrive from the cafe. Diane and Victoria also show up. These are all standing to the left of Robert, and they don't see a gun either. Dan is the first person to join Chas at Robert's body, he kneels down to the right of Robert, and he doesn't notice any gun either. Finally, Aaron approaches Robert, kneels down on to the left of Robert and puts his hands on Robert's chest to try to stop the bleeding. There is still no sign that Aaron picks up a gun and puts it in his pocket. By then, the crowd and Dan have all sides around Robert under view anyway. The ambulance arrives, Aaron steps back, and the paramedics turn Robert over onto his right side. There's still no gun in sight.


Â© ITV
Dan and Aaron try to save Robert / A crowd from the pub and cafe form

So, we only have Aaron's word that he found a gun near Chas's feet and he didn't mention this until he met Chas during the prison visit on Friday Oct 16th. He didn't mention it during his police interview on Thursday 15th either.

For the main part, Aaron seems to have been telling the truth. But there are some things which he's done and said which really don't add up for now, as if he's hiding something or shielding someone. Presumably the shooter was wearing black when he shot Robert from near the door recess at the back of Pear Tree Cottage. The shooter could either have stayed there whilst Aaron ran past without Aaron noticing him, or the shooter could have crossed the alley and knelt in the dark in the garden, or the shooter could have entered Pear Tree Cottage through the back door (previously broken into). Whatever happened, the shooter escaped the scene, either back down the alley or just mingled with the crowd forming at the back of the pub. Of course, the shooter could have been Aaron himself?

Minutes later, Ross enters Mulberry Cottage (second building up from the pub) to tell Debbie that "Robert's been shot" and that he's leaving Emmerdale, maybe for good, as he "nearly" did something that night (with Pete?) and is worried that if he stays in Emmerdale he'll end up in jail. He's going to the airport but doesn't know where he's heading yet. He'll send money for Moses though. Ross then leaves, but reappears in the normal 7pm episode for Thursday October 22nd, the same night as the 'rewind' episode at 8pm.


Â© ITV
Ross tells Debbie he may be leaving Emmerdale for good

(This post is long enough. I'll start a new post to talk about Andy for Friday night, September 25th.)

----------

binky321 (20-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

So was Andy in Emmerdale village on the night of Friday September 2015?

There isn't any confirmed evidence yet of Andy being in Emmerdale village on the night of September 25th 2015 when Robert was shot. So far, Andy has an apparent alibi for being at a mental health unit (in Hotton?) from the afternoon of September 25th for several days. 

Aaron told Chas in jail during the Friday episode, October 16th, that he had been looking for Andy at the garage.

We know that Andy has access to a phone though, as he phoned Diane's mobile that night just before Robert was shot. His words were very cryptic.

(Diane has just come into the downstairs hall. She calls up the stairs.)

Diane: Andy. Are you back, love?

(In the pub private lounge upstairs. Victoria picks up the broken framed photo of Robert and Chrissie's wedding from the floor. Diane walks in as Diane's mobile phone rings.)


Â© ITV
Diane gets Andy's phone call just before Robert gets shot

Victoria:
Is it him?

Diane (talking to phone):
Oh, you gave us such a scare. (switches mobile phone to speaker mode)

Andy (on phone):
I'm sorry. (sounds out of breath)

Diane (talking to phone):
Where are you?

Andy (on phone):
Maybe Katie was leaving me. (background has hollow echo. poorly furnished room? garage?)
Maybe that bit is true. But Robert did kill her. I could bet my life on it.

Victoria (talking to phone):
No, Andy, just please come home and we can sort it all owt.

Andy (on phone):
He told me what he did to her. If you'd have heard that, you'd do the same as me. Anybody would. Anybody who's lost what I've lost. (sounds upset)

Diane (talking to phone):
Andy. Listen to me. Don't you dare do anything. The way you're feeling now, it'll pass. We will get you better. Promise me and Victoria you wouldn't do anything. Just tell us where you are.

Andy (on phone):
I'm sorry. I'm so sorry.

Victoria (talking to phone):
No, Andy.

(Andy ends the phone call)

(Scene switches of back of pub in car park where Chas and Robert are arguing. About a minute later, Robert gets shot.)


Â© ITV
Chas and Robert argue / The moment that Robert gets shot

So, we are led for now to think that Andy was around Emmerdale, upset and planning to do something to Robert and, sure enough, Robert got shot about a minute later after Andy ended his phone conversation with Diane. It was only several days later that we found out that Andy claimed to have been in a mental health unit away from Emmerdale from before Robert was shot to when Andy returns to Emmerdale several days later.

Reading again through Andy's phone conversation with Diane now knowing he was supposed to be in a mental health unit from before at the time, does make sense. Andy was upset about Katie, sorry for worrying Diane by leaving Emmerdale without telling her where he was going and how Andy was too upset to talk for too long on the phone. In this state, it seems unlikely that Andy could be a silent marksman assassin waiting in the dark near the back of the pub ready to shoot Robert, apparently a minute or so after the phone call ended. But Andy may of course have earlier set up some sort of hitman to ensure Robert got his comeuppance to pay for what Andy (still) thinks Robert did to Katie. If so, Andy's phone call to Diane could be a sort of guilty apology for what Andy knows what is about to happen to Robert and when?

Robert had previously been in his flat's lounge himself with Lawrence when Robert received a text message from someone. Robert then left Lawrence alone in the lounge saying he had "somewhere to be". (After this is when I reckon Lawrence broke the wedding photo.) Robert is then next seen walking up to Chas in the car park at the back of the pub, BUT I suspect we as TV viewers might have been fooled here and there's a blacked-out scene between Robert leaving the lounge and him meeting Chas.

At first viewing, it looks like Chas texted Robert, whilst Robert was in Robert's lounge, to arrange the meeting. But what if it wasn't Chas, and Chas just happened by coincidence to be taking a break and getting some fresh air? I think there is an entrance to Robert's flat at the back of the pub, so anyone waiting there for long enough would see Robert going in and out of it.

If Andy had set up a hitman to shoot Robert, where would he get money from to pay for it? Maybe Katie had life insurance or Andy had cash from selling a house he had? Duncan Lindsay wrote in the Metro for 3/9/15 that when Andy found out the truth about Robert killing Katie then TV viewers should "prepare for the mother of all payoffs". This phrase has been bugging me in a big way for what it could mean for the past six weeks! Well, Andy using a hitman to kill Robert for money would definitely make that spoiler come true in a big mother way!

Of course, a number of villagers could have set up a hitman for Robert. Chrissie and Lawrence have money. I imagine that Cain could raise cash at short notice from some sort  of deal or another. Just about anyone with money who wanted to end Robert but not do it personally could "sub-contract". The hitman could even do the job for a reason other than money (blackmailed by someone? personal revenge?).

We've been promised a big twist and surprise at the end on Thursday, October 22nd. Well, we haven't had a big twist yet really, so we're all still really waiting on that. One biggish twist is going to be on Thursday, though, when the police tell Diane and Victoria that Aaron is the wrong man (I think forensics tell that Aaron's gun wasn't the gun that shot Robert). Just exactly where Aaron got Aaron's gun from will hopefully be explained in the 'rewind' episode.

What I now think that we might see during the 'rewind' episode on TV to be aired on Thursday October 22nd, is that the scenes we've already watched from September 25th were edited so that there were blacked-out scenes. Maybe what we saw on TV on September 25th just didn't connect properly from scene-to-scene and what we need are the 'missing links'? For example, when we saw how Robert got a mobile text message when Robert was in his lounge with Lawrence, the next scene showed how Robert was walking to the pub car park where Chas was standing. We TV viewers for now do not know what happened during the time between Robert leaving the lounge and him arriving and talking to Chas. I suspect that the 'rewind' episode (which spoilers say will explain what really happened in Emmerdale over 2 hours before Robert got shot) will answer questions like this by showing any blacked-out scenes to fill in our knowledge and timeline gaps about what really happened on the night that Robert got shot.

I'm expecting to experience something like what happens in the film "The Sixth Sense"? Watching this film for the first time without knowing how it ends makes the viewer see the story for a 'normal' perspective. Once the ending is known, a second viewing of the film from the 'unusual' perspective is a completely different experience, even though it's the same film, script, actors, everything. This is what makes this film so good. The 'rewind' Emmerdale episode is supposed to be a 'first' for a soap, so maybe this altered perspective theme will be used here too to surprise and thrill us all?

If I was an Emmerdale storyliner, I would want Robert's shooter to be the person who hates Robert enough to 'do the deed' with his/her own finger on the trigger, someone who is happy to have blood on their hands, someone like Andy/Chrissie/Lachlan/Lawrence/Aaron/Chas/Adam, someone with an emotional attachment and ready to get final rewarding personal payback. If it turns out that the person who shot Robert does it for someone else and just for the money from an emotionally detached perspective (as a real hitman would), I'll be really disappointed and think that a great opportunity for a terrific storyline has been missed at the end of Kate Oates's three-year job as Emmerdale Series Producer.

----------

binky321 (20-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

could it be eric to frame chrissie

----------


## sarah c

> Just a thought, could it have been Emma, trying to shoot Chaz?  Not knowing how to use  a pistol, she missed and shot Robert. Emma is now terrorising Chaz.


interesting twist???

----------


## Telly Watcher

> Just a thought, could it have been Emma, trying to shoot Chaz?  Not knowing how to use  a pistol, she missed and shot Robert. Emma is now terrorising Chaz.


Yes, I thought on 14th October about the possibility of Emma shooting Robert.




> 14/10/15
> We have all been so far led to think that Robert was the intended shooting target but maybe it isn't 'Who shot Robert' but 'Who shot at Chas and missed and shot Robert'? Just what a massive Chas-stalker twist and Robert non-story hoot that would be?


But then I started checking and realised that Emma and James were away from Emmerdale from 17th Sep to 12th Oct.




> 16/10/15
> Although it would be a terrific twist that Robert's shooter was aiming at Chas but missed, the shooter in this scenario of course could not have been Emma, as Emma and James left Emmerdale on Thursday September 17th to look after Nana Barton who had just suffered a stroke. Emma and James didn't return to Emmerdale until Monday October 12th, so James and Emma were on 'actor holiday' when Robert was shot during the September 25th TV episode.


So Emma seems to have an alibi of sorts but how solid is this and is this yet another red herring for the 'Who shot Robert' storyline?

Paddy is currently 3rd favourite (4/1) in the betfair.com betting odds at oddchecker.com, Emma is currently 2nd favourite (7/2), with Ross being favourite at 8/15. skybet.com has similar prices for the same three characters.

Latest betting odds for Emmerdale - Who shot Robert Sugden at oddschecker.com:
http://bettingzone.oddschecker.com/t...-robert-sugden

----------


## Telly Watcher

Chas was questioned by Detective Sergeant Hart at the back of the Woolpack during the Wednesday October 14th reconstruction episode.

DS Hart: In your statement you say you were standing here, facing this way.

Chas: (Standing where she was when Robert was shot at the back of The Woolpack)
Yeah. I was talking to Robert. I was here and he was there.

DS Hart: And did you hear anything before the shot was fired?

Chas: No. Nothing. Nobody.


Â© ITV
Chas standing where she was when she was talking to Robert

DS Hart: And where do you think the shot came from?

Chas: There. (Points behind towards the corner at the back of Pear Tree Cottage)
I felt the bullet. Felt a whoosh of air.


Â© ITV
Chas says she felt a whoosh of air

DS Hart: OK so I'll stand here where you say you were, and if you walk to where you think the gunman was standing.

Chas: (Stands next to the stone wallpost behind Pear Tree Cottage)
Here. It had to be here.


Â© ITV
Chas stands where she thinks the shot came from

Diane: Lawrence said he shot him from that direction. (points towards corner garages.)

Adam: What there?


Â© ITV
Aaron is agitated and looks shiftily at Adam

Vic: And Chas would lie because...?

Andy: Well you tell me?

(Chas walks back to the DS Hart.)

DS Hart: OK, er...so what happened next?

Chas: I heard the, I heard the shot. And then he just crumpled into my arms.

DS Hart: It's OK. Take your time.

Chas: I stood up. (Gasps) I'm sorry.

DS Hart: If you need a break.


Â© ITV
Aaron gets really agitated when Chas starts to talk about the moment that Robert got shot

Chas: No thanks.

DS Hart: Did you turn to see who fired the shot?

Chas: All I saw was Robert. All I could hear was the noise in my head. It just happened so quickly.

DS Hart: Who was the first person on the scene?

Chas: Aaron. My son.


Â© ITV
Aaron looks at Adam

DS Hart: And where did he come from?

Chas: I don't know, I can't remember. All I saw was Robert struggling to breathe. I'm sorry, that's all I can remember.

I'm expecting the shooter to turn out to be an existing Emmerdale villager rather than a new character or external hitman, and I am really hoping that the shooter personally shot Robert for a very strong emotional reason and wasn't someone just paid by another person to pull the trigger instead.

Clearly the shooter was either an incredible shot (managing to hit target Robert near his heart and missing Chas as well when she was so near) or the shooter missed target Chas because the shooter was a young/inexperienced person or a very daring/over-confident person. One question I have is, if the shooter really wanted to be sure of shooting someone dead at such close range, why didn't the shooter use a more powerful handgun and bullet? This is one reason why I don't think the shooter was a professional hitman from outside Emmerdale.

Although we've all been led to believe that Aaron has been covering for Chas, I think he's also been covering for spmeone else. I think Aaron may have seen and run past someone in the alley behind Pear Tree Cottage on the night of September 25th 2015 as he ran from the garage to the car park behind The Woolpack, maybe stopping at the door recess behind Pear Tree Cottage to look at the scene of Chas kneeling next to Robert at the back of the car park? Aaron hasn't yet said anything about passing or seeing anyone in the alley yet, however, but during the crime reconstruction on October 14th, Aaron gave several suspicious sideways glances to other villagers after DS Hart asked Chas some crucial questions, as the script and photos above show, in particular when DS Hart asked Chas who was first on the scene. We do know that several characters without known alibis yet, but were definitely out in the village then, were Lachlan and Ross. Chrissie claimed to have an alibi in Eric. There is evidence that Paddy was outside the village and walking towards it on the road from Robblesfield when the police arrived after Robert had been shot. The whereabouts of Cain and Adam are completely unknown so far, but there was no camera view of either in the pub earlier when Aaron was drinking in there and talking to Chas or in the village before, during and just after the shooting.

This 'Who shot Robert' storyline has been one of the most thought-provoking soap storylines for ages, full of red herrings and false leads. The news blackout for reliable spoilers for the shooter's identity has been like nothing else for ages too. No reliable primary news source has yet answered the question of 'Who shot Robert' by publishing any clear words like "...Robert was shot by (name)...". The available reliable spoilers for weeks 26th-30th October and 2nd-6th November suggest that nothing major changes in the village after the 'rewind' revelations which we TV viewers will see on Oct 22nd, so maybe we get to know who Robert's shooter was but the villagers remain 'in the dark' and the case is unsolved for them for now?

Video showing crime reconstruction on Emmerdale 14th October 2015 (21min 53sec) at:
www.dailymotion.com/video/x39ojrn

----------


## Telly Watcher

ITV has released a video trailer for the Emmerdale Rewind episode to be shown tonight. Another video is also available online which shows the filming of scenes during the making the the Rewind episode.

Emmerdale's Rewind hour-long episode airs tonight on ITV from 8pm.


Â© ITV
Aaron waits in the door recess and looks down the alley then looks at the scene behind the pub

ITV Video Trailer: Emmerdale Rewind 22 October (34 sec)
It's time to rewind the clocks... #WhoShotRobert at:
http://www.itv.com/emmerdale/extras/...merdale-rewind

Behind the scenes video of the making of the Rewind episode at:
http://footprintsandfingerprints.tum...hotrob-episode

----------

binky321 (22-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kate Oates is due to leave Emmerdale as Series Producer in December 2015.

Surely, the 'Who shot Robert' storyline has to be Kate Oates's 'crowning glory', the BIG BANG! for her and a truly cracking and unforgettable Emmerdale exit storyline for TV viewers?

I really don't believe that Kate Oates would be very happy if her exit Emmerdale storyline is anything other than a well-thought out, completely-kept-secret and alternative surprise ending to 'thrill and shock' all of us Emmerdale TV viewers.

----------


## JessicaMad

Are you aware there has been a leak? I won't reveal the details. It's a shame because a lot of people have had the episode ruined.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Kate Oates has a major thing for Michael Parr (Ross) that he is involved in many major storylines

Overall I was disappointed in the flashback hour episode with the reveal of Ross as the shooter for Andy and Paddy being exposed as a cheat and Ashley potentially having dementia

----------


## binky321

Yes me too, Emmerdale has become* Rossdale* and I'm disappointed he had to muscle in on this storyline.  :Angry:  I wanted it to be more focussed on the people who had been victim's of Robert. Aaron, Lawrence & Chrissie barely featured & yet again the wrong person is in jail.  :Thumbsdown:  Free Aaron  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (23-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

JessicaMad posted on 22/10/15:
>
Are you aware there has been a leak? I won't reveal the details. It's a shame because a lot of people have had the episode ruined. 
>

This leading soapboards forum gets any and all Emmerdale spoilers very quickly from one poster or another here. This is what posters here do and post about all of the time about any and every future Emmerdale storyline.

For myself personally, I knew about this issue just after midnight on Sunday October 18th. The source was not a primary news source but a relatively minor online soap gossip website. People on Twitter went wild about this for hours afterwards. I stayed up all night watching it all! Other popular websites, such as Digital Spy and Metro, stayed silent about what was going on.

I, for one anyway, was really hoping that it was a fake spoiler and done for too easy publicity for a relatively minor soap gossip website. In my opinion, the spoiler was unclear, badly-worded and a totally unnecessary (and really careless and throw-away) comment within the future viaduct Pete/Ross storyline article it was included within for the Emmerdale episode to be screened on October 26th. I myself just tried to ignore this article and its contents and carried on trying to work out who could have shot Robert by using the previously-screened episodes for facts and also reliable spoilers from various sources. What I thought and concluded after this I posted on this forum in this thread earlier.

Everyone who visits this soapboards forum knows to expect spoilers on here. There are other message boards where some Emmerdale fans go to discuss the current and previous episodes only and it is on these that some had the shooter spoiler told to them early by a small number of spoiler posters. I don't think the general public in the main knew about it as it didn't appear on TV, radio, paper magazines or newpapers.

I really liked the Rewind episode. There were several twists and turns and times when it started to look as if different people were going to shoot Robert. These times included Andy looking for a shotgun at the farm, drunken Chrissie with her handbag in the village, and Lachlan opening the Home Farm safe and taking at least the bracelet out. But in the end it was scally Ross who was shown to shoot at Robert. The Rewind episode answered a lot of questions but raised some new ones too, for me anyway.

An opinion poll for metro.co.uk was started from Thursday 22 Oct 2015 at 8:55 pm, the present results for which are shown below:
>>
Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Thursday 22 Oct 2015 8:55 pm

Poll: 'Did you enjoy Emmerdale's flashback episode?'
>
Amazing drama! 70%
Fell flat for me 30%
>
>>
Read more and see latest poll results at:
http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/22/emmerd...tions-5457118/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale spoilers: Ross Barton is exposed as Robert Sugdenâs shooter â but what happens next?

Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Thursday 22 Oct 2015 8:59 pm

In the next episode, viewers will finally see Robert wake up and he will struggle with the fear of not knowing who pulled the trigger. And Ryan Hawley, who plays him, told us that it is the worry that Aaron was involved which might hurt him the most.

He said: âHe is actually genuinely gutted and heartbroken that Aaron might have had some kind of involvement in it and that is what he wakes up to find out â Victoria and Diane inform him when he comes to that Aaron has been arrested. He kind of almost refuses to believe it, after that obviously there are scenes that follow, he questions him and sees various people, he has suspicions and something happens that gives him a clue it wasnât Aaronâ¦â

Pondering whether Robert can ever be redeemed, Ryan added: âI like to think he is a well rounded character he has more going on than just being devious but I donât really know how he can redeem himself.â

Source:
http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/22/emmerd...-next-5449462/

----------


## Dalesfan

I liked the episode I thought it was really well done. I can't say I'm thrilled it was Ross as he is my favourite character and it just feels like there are only so far things go before getting punished (although Michael's comments are interesting about what happens that can't be disclosed yet) This also could be a way of keeping Robert in the show? but it was good involving Andy. And the Motor cross scenes make a little more sense now aswell. I seen the leak straight after it was made public when all the soap spoilers get released late on a Monday. And I can't deny that watching it I just knew what was coming. Which is a shame as I think this made it obviously less shocking. Although I think they let the cat out of the bag at the end of the 7pm episode when Ross went up to Andy anyway.

----------

maidmarian (23-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale spoilers: Robert Sugden plans to test Aaron Livesy in court

By Daniel Kilkelly
Tuesday, Oct 27 2015, 00:01 GMT

Emmerdale schemer Robert Sugden feels torn next week as he continues to question whether Aaron Livesy shot him.

Since regaining consciousness in hospital last week, Robert (Ryan Hawley) has been plagued with anxiety over who made the shock attempt on his life.

Viewers know that Ross Barton was responsible for the shooting, but it's Robert's ex-lover Aaron who is currently awaiting trial for the crime after being wrongly accused.

Robert suspects that his estranged wife Chrissie was the real culprit, but upcoming episodes will see his family urge him to accept that it was Aaron.

There's good news for Robert next week when he is finally allowed to leave hospital, but with no home to go to, his sister Victoria invites him to live with her and Adam. This infuriates Andy, who refuses to live under the same roof.

While settling back into the village, Robert visits the exact spot of the shooting and his thoughts go back to the big question of Aaron's supposed guilt.

Confiding in Victoria, Robert explains that when he gets to see Aaron deliver his plea in court, he will be able to tell if he did it or not. For the time being, he still questions whether Aaron could have pulled the trigger given their history.

Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, told Digital Spy: "Robert is actually genuinely gutted and heartbroken that Aaron might have had some kind of involvement in the shooting.

"He wants to go and see Aaron in court, look him in the eye and see whether he is behind it. He wants him to tell the truth and plans to goad him in court when he makes his plea."

Emmerdale airs these scenes on Thursday, November 5 and Friday, November 6 at 7pm on ITV.

Source:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...-in-court.html

----------

lizann (27-10-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

*Robert Sugden, character summary up to about July 2015*
>
Father: Jack Sugden (deceased)
Mother: Pat Sugden (deceased); Sarah Sugden (step mother, deceased); Diane Sugden (step mother)
Siblings: Jackie Merrick (full), Sandie Merrick (half same mother), Tommy Merrick (half, same mother), Victoria Sugden (half, same father); Andy Sugden (adopted)
Grandfathers: Jacob Sugden (deceased), David Harker (deceased?)
Grandmothers: Annie Sugden, Dolly Harker (deceased?).
Spouse: Chrissie White (2015-)
Children: Lachlan White (step-son via Chrissie) 
Occupations: Mechanic (2004â05), Bartender (2004â05), Chef (2004â05), Estate Manager (2014â15)
Acted by: Richard Smith (1986â89), Christopher Smith (1989â2001), Karl Davies (2001â09, 33yo, DOB: 06/08/82), Ryan Hawley (2014â, 28yo, DOB: 22/01/87)

Robert Jacob Sugden is a character in Emmerdale. He first appeared in his birth episode, Episode 1042 (22nd April 1986) to 2005 followed by a brief appearance at his father's funeral in 2009. He was the son of Jack Sugden and his wife Pat who died when Robert was 4 months old. Robert was originally played as a baby by Richard Smith (1986-1989); Christopher Smith (1989 to 2001); Karl Davies (2001 to 2005; 2009). Robert returned in October 2014 and is played by Ryan Hawley. Roberts has developed a much more evil side to him.

In April 1986 Pat and Jack Sugden had a baby boy Robert Jacob Sugden, named after his two grandfathers. His godfather was Amos Brearly, who would one day be his step grandfather.

In October 2014, Robert Sugden visited his father's grave and his old house, Tenant House. He then made his face known at The Woolpack to Diane and Victoria. Robert announced that he was moving into Home Farm as he was engaged to the daughter of the new owner Lawrence White. The daughter was Chrissie White. Lawrence saw Robert as a good investor to Home Farm but as a user. He wanted to try and oust Robert from Chrissie's life but in the end Robert staged a robbery with Aaron Livesy and Ross Barton and pretended to be the hero and "saved" a kidnapped Lawrence. He won Lawrence over, who realised he was not so bad after all.

In November 2014 Robert started a gay relationship with Aaron Livesy, and this annoyed Katie Sugden, who knew what he was like before. In February 2015, Robert and Chrissie were due to be married and Katie threatened to spill the beans to Chrissie. One time Robert lured her to Wylie's Farm, which was due to be renovated and to be Katie and Andy's new home. Him and Katie argued and Katie fell to her death through a rotting floor. Aaron later found out and helped Robert cover his tracks. 
>
Sources:
http://emmerdalepastpresent.wikia.co.../Robert_Sugden
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Sugden
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/ryan-hawley.html

----------


## Telly Watcher

History could be about to repeat itself on Emmerdale next week as Robert and Andy Sugden face off in a huge showdown on the roads.

The feuding brothers will put their lives on the line in dramatic scenes, which are reminiscent of a fatal road crash they were involved in 10 years ago.

Long-term Emmerdale fans will remember that Robert's 2005 exit plot saw him drive a car straight at Andy's Land Rover, sending it crashing off the road.

The terrifying incident led to the death of Max King, who was a passenger in Andy's vehicle.

Next week's Emmerdale episodes see the Sugdens dice with danger once again as the truth about Robert's shooting finally starts to unravel.

The trouble kicks off after a guilt-ridden Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) gets drunk on the day of Aaron Livesy's plea hearing, feeling terrible that an innocent man could be heading to jail because of him.

When Ashley Thomas (John Middleton) spots Andy in an emotional state at Katie's grave, he's left stunned as the troubled farmer admits that Aaron is innocent and he was the one who really wanted Robert dead.

Taking this as a confession, Ashley later decides that he can't keep such a terrible secret and hopes that he can persuade Andy to go to the police.

Unfortunately, a rattled Ashley accidentally rings Robert instead - leaving a voicemail message saying that he cannot justify sending an innocent man to jail.

Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, revealed: "Robert is confused when he hears the message from Ashley, but the implication is that Andy was somehow involved in the shooting and that Aaron is innocent. Robert then stages a meeting between him and Andy, so he can tell him what he knows.

"Robert provokes Andy and can see that he did have some kind of involvement in what happened. It's very similar to the scene where Andy found out that Robert was involved in Katie's death a few weeks ago. Andy even slaps the phone out of Robert's hand when he tries to call the police, just like Robert did to Andy.

"At that point, Robert knows for sure that Andy is guilty in some way. He gets in the car, races off to go to the police station and Andy follows him."

As the drama comes to a head, a furious Andy will block Robert's path by setting his Land Rover in a face-off against his brother's sports car.

Andy and Robert both rev their vehicles and seem determined to drive at each other straight to the death. Robert swerves at the last minute, but Andy doesn't deviate from his path and both cars end up ploughing off the road.

Asked about the nod back to 2005, Hawley explained: "I actually watched those scenes when I first got the job, because that was the last time the audience saw Robert, barring his very quick appearance for Jack's funeral. These scenes are almost a recreation of that.

"Andy and Robert square up to each other and they're both feeling very betrayed and hurt. Both of them have lost quite a lot. Hopefully there'll be some great scenes between me and Kelvin - and what happens next is a really cool stunt.

"I did the driving but not any of the dangerous stuff unfortunately, because the stunt men stepped in! I must say I've done more driving in this job than I have done probably my whole life! It's nice and exciting to do something like this.

"You just hope that the scenes you're doing and the acting won't be dwarfed by the stunt, so you maybe step your game up and try that little bit harder."

Emmerdale airs the stunt scenes on Thursday, November 12 at 7pm and 8pm on ITV.

Source:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...car-stunt.html

----------

tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Ryan Hawley gave an actor interview for soaplife recently to talk about his upcoming Emmerdale scenes in which Robert and Andy Sugden  "face-off" in cars over their personal differences.

>
LIFE OR DEATH for Robert!

Andy's life hangs in the balance and only Robert can save him, reveals Ryan Hawley...

Aaron Livesy is up in court for attempted murder and Robert Sugden feels sure he is guilty. But when a drunk Andy tells vicar Ashley Thomas that Aaron is innocent and it was he who wanted Robert dead, everything changes. Knowing the extent of his brother's hatred, Robert confronts Andy and the pair get into a deadly game of cat and mouse on the road. I t ends with Andy's car flipping over and his life on the line... 'It all kicks off, says actor Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert. 'It's a dangerous situation as both brothers feel they have nothing to lose.' Will Robert stand back and let his brother die?

>Does Robert really believe that it was Aaron who shot him?
He's not sure. Robert's quite paranoid and wants a definitive answer. He goes to the court hoping to find out the truth, but he's confused when Aaron pleads not guilty. It's hard to hear that when everybody has made Robert believe his ex-lover is guilty. Robert goads Aaron into telling the truth, but he reacts badly and causes a bit of a fuss. Robert leaves the court wondering if it was someone else - like Cain Dingle or Andy.

>And is Robert relieved to think it might not be Aaron after all?
Yes, because he was genuinely heartbroken that Aaron might have done it. At first, he didn't want to believe it.

>What does he think when Ashley leaves a garbled message on his phone?
The message implies Andy was somehow involved in the shooting, so Robert stages a meeting with him. Robert tells Andy that he knows and provokes him. He can see by his reaction that he did actually have some kind of involvement. It's quite painful for Robert to hear that his brother actually wants him dead. Robert goes to call the police, but Andy slaps the phone out of his hand.

>What happens next?
Robert shoots off in his car and heads towards the police station. Andy follows him in his Land Rover. He overtakes him, stops, reverses his car and Robert accepts the challenge. They end up in this game of chicken, very similar to the one they had which resulted in Max King's death (in 2005).

>Did you do any of the stunts?
I did the driving, but no dangerous stuff. We have a stuntman who steps in for that.

>Can Robert ever redeem himself?
I can't look at Robert and think he's horrible. Of course he is redeemable because he's a human being - it's just that he has a different opinion to everyone else.

>Will he leave Andy to die?
You'll have to wait and see about that. It would be a great opportunity for Robert to do something to mend his relationship with Andy. It's just a question of whether or not he will do the right thing...

By Sally Brockway
>
Source:
soaplife, 7-20 Nov 2015
"Britain's No.1 soap fortnightly"

----------

maidmarian (04-11-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

To celebrate the one year anniversary of the start of Robert and Aaron's love affair, Emmerdale today released a video compilation on YouTube of Robert and Aaron's moments together.

''Emmerdale - The Robert And Aaron Affair Story'', 17m 26s

"All your favourite RobRon moments! Robert and Aaron's story is fraught with pain and hate, but they just couldn't keep their hands off each other."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpiDms_T3NA

----------


## Perdita

You posted that as spoiler under a new Robert and Aaron thread .. no need to repost the same stuff on various threads .. Emmerdale followers will see it  :Smile:

----------

Tuareet (07-12-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale spoilers: Robert Sugden to have gun showdown with Ross Barton

Will Robert get revenge against the man who shot him?

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
8 December 2015

Emmerdale's Robert Sugden angrily confronts Ross Barton with a gun in these shocking new spoiler pictures.

Robert (Ryan Hawley) goes on the offensive on New Year's Eve as the full story behind his shooting finally starts to unravel.

The schemer is already aware of his brother Andy's involvement in the dramatic attack that left him in a coma, but the fact that Ross (Michael Parr) was the one who pulled the trigger has stayed a secret until now.

Over the festive period, the situation starts to change drastically when the police uncover new evidence which reveals that Ross was at the scene of the shooting in September.

Although Ross protests his innocence and his partner Debbie Dingle gives him a false alibi to keep him out of trouble, Robert isn't so sure and becomes very determined to get the whole truth.

Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) is eventually forced to make a huge admission to Robert, which has serious consequences when Robert then confronts Ross while armed with a gun.


Â©  ITV
Robert steps from the shadows and aims his pistol at Ross in a face-to-face showdown

Unsure of how far ruthless Robert will go, a shaken Ross puts his hands behind his head and fears for his safety. Will Robert get his revenge there and then, or is this a feud that's only just beginning?


Â©  ITV
Ross puts his hands behind his head


Â©  ITV
Ross tries to explain things to Robert

Emmerdale airs these scenes on New Year's Eve at 7pm on ITV.

Read more at:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...h-ross-barton/

----------


## Serena Williams

> To celebrate the one year anniversary of the start of Robert and Aaron's love affair, Emmerdale today released a video compilation on YouTube of Robert and Aaron's moments together.
> 
> ''Emmerdale - The Robert And Aaron Affair Story'', 17m 26s
> 
> \"All your favourite RobRon moments! Robert and Aaron's story is fraught with pain and hate, but they just couldn't keep their hands off each other.\"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpiDms_T3NA


Okay the show did this but why keep the most important couple apart just because they are gay? Hollyoaks got several gay male couples. Emmerdale is wasting Robert and Aaron.

----------


## Serena Williams

> To celebrate the one year anniversary of the start of Robert and Aaron's love affair, Emmerdale today released a video compilation on YouTube of Robert and Aaron's moments together.
> 
> ''Emmerdale - The Robert And Aaron Affair Story'', 17m 26s
> 
> \"All your favourite RobRon moments! Robert and Aaron's story is fraught with pain and hate, but they just couldn't keep their hands off each other.\"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpiDms_T3NA


Okay the show did this but why keep the most important couple apart just because they are gay? Hollyoaks got several gay male couples. Emmerdale is wasting Robert and Aaron.

----------


## alcapo11

> Okay the show did this but why keep the most important couple apart just because they are gay? Hollyoaks got several gay male couples. Emmerdale is wasting Robert and Aaron.


Robert has shot Paddy, held Aaron hostage, nearly buried Paddy alive and Aaron doesn't even know about the time Robert called a hitman on Chas how on earth could they work now?

----------


## alcapo11

> Okay the show did this but why keep the most important couple apart just because they are gay? Hollyoaks got several gay male couples. Emmerdale is wasting Robert and Aaron.


Robert has shot Paddy, held Aaron hostage, nearly buried Paddy alive and Aaron doesn't even know about the time Robert called a hitman on Chas how on earth could they work now?

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert has shot Paddy, held Aaron hostage, nearly buried Paddy alive and Aaron doesn't even know about the time Robert called a hitman on Chas how on earth could they work now?


And other characters have done far worst. Cain had a role in destroying Moira marriage to John Barton yet now people love Cain and Moira together. Aaron and Robert have done terrible things to each other yet no gay kiss in five months. Seems like double standards between straight and gay couples.

----------

binky321 (08-12-2015)

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert has shot Paddy, held Aaron hostage, nearly buried Paddy alive and Aaron doesn't even know about the time Robert called a hitman on Chas how on earth could they work now?


And other characters have done far worst. Cain had a role in destroying Moira marriage to John Barton yet now people love Cain and Moira together. Aaron and Robert have done terrible things to each other yet no gay kiss in five months. Seems like double standards between straight and gay couples.

----------


## alcapo11

> And other characters have done far worst. Cain had a role in destroying Moira marriage to John Barton yet now people love Cain and Moira together. Aaron and Robert have done terrible things to each other yet no gay kiss in five months. Seems like double standards between straight and gay couples.


I'm not saying people don't like them together I'm just saying the writing for them hasn't given them much chance.

----------


## alcapo11

> And other characters have done far worst. Cain had a role in destroying Moira marriage to John Barton yet now people love Cain and Moira together. Aaron and Robert have done terrible things to each other yet no gay kiss in five months. Seems like double standards between straight and gay couples.


I'm not saying people don't like them together I'm just saying the writing for them hasn't given them much chance.

----------


## binky321

Very true the writing has made it so difficult for Aaron & Robert but I feel they maybe are building up to them getting together down the track there was a definite thawing of relations in last week's episodes Robert pleaded for Aaron to trust him & he was impressed & grateful when he got Doug to back off of Chas. But it seems Aaron is going to be more preoccupied with his parent's & with his dad's return & whatever that brings for him & Robert with Diane & the pub I don't see them reuniting much before February at the earliest as frustrating as it is but I think Emmerdale know what they have with them they are keeping things on going with the little interactions not shutting the door like they have with the Laurel/Marlon relationship. 

The fact Aaron too has done things & is a flawed character himself means they can go there again & as he said in the rewind episode 'he'd still take him back like a shot' they just need to redeem Robert in his eyes with the right storyline/writing it could be done. Robert is no worse than that of Ross/Cain, the killing of Katie was accidental as was the firing the gun at Paddy - What happened at the lodge was awful no doubt but it's no worse than Ross trying to kill Pete x 2 & shooting of Robert and everything else & what Cain has done is on a par including abducting & torturing Robert & nearly switching of his life support among other previous misdemeanors & they are still there & have people invested in them.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Very true the writing has made it so difficult for Aaron & Robert but I feel they maybe are building up to them getting together down the track there was a definite thawing of relations in last week's episodes Robert pleaded for Aaron to trust him & he was impressed & grateful when he got Doug to back off of Chas. But it seems Aaron is going to be more preoccupied with his parent's & with his dad's return & whatever that brings for him & Robert with Diane & the pub I don't see them reuniting much before February at the earliest as frustrating as it is but I think Emmerdale know what they have with them they are keeping things on going with the little interactions not shutting the door like they have with the Laurel/Marlon relationship. 
> 
> The fact Aaron too has done things & is a flawed character himself means they can go there again & as he said in the rewind episode 'he'd still take him back like a shot' they just need to redeem Robert in his eyes with the right storyline/writing it could be done. Robert is no worse than that of Ross/Cain, the killing of Katie was accidental as was the firing the gun at Paddy - What happened at the lodge was awful no doubt but it's no worse than Ross trying to kill Pete x 2 & shooting of Robert and everything else & what Cain has done is on a par including abducting & torturing Robert & nearly switching of his life support among other previous misdemeanors & they are still there & have people invested in them.


excellent points you are giving me hope! I am dying for Aaron and Robert to reunite but I am scarred it will be short lived. I just hope if the writers get Aaron and Robert back together they become a gay supercouple. The last gay supercouple was Christian and Syed on Eastenders.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Very true the writing has made it so difficult for Aaron & Robert but I feel they maybe are building up to them getting together down the track there was a definite thawing of relations in last week's episodes Robert pleaded for Aaron to trust him & he was impressed & grateful when he got Doug to back off of Chas. But it seems Aaron is going to be more preoccupied with his parent's & with his dad's return & whatever that brings for him & Robert with Diane & the pub I don't see them reuniting much before February at the earliest as frustrating as it is but I think Emmerdale know what they have with them they are keeping things on going with the little interactions not shutting the door like they have with the Laurel/Marlon relationship. 
> 
> The fact Aaron too has done things & is a flawed character himself means they can go there again & as he said in the rewind episode 'he'd still take him back like a shot' they just need to redeem Robert in his eyes with the right storyline/writing it could be done. Robert is no worse than that of Ross/Cain, the killing of Katie was accidental as was the firing the gun at Paddy - What happened at the lodge was awful no doubt but it's no worse than Ross trying to kill Pete x 2 & shooting of Robert and everything else & what Cain has done is on a par including abducting & torturing Robert & nearly switching of his life support among other previous misdemeanors & they are still there & have people invested in them.


excellent points you are giving me hope! I am dying for Aaron and Robert to reunite but I am scarred it will be short lived. I just hope if the writers get Aaron and Robert back together they become a gay supercouple. The last gay supercouple was Christian and Syed on Eastenders.

----------


## livden

Robert is my bae. I love him so much. I'm just sad he's been so underused in the last few weeks. It's almost like the writers don't know what to do with him anymore  :Sad:

----------


## binky321

I love Robert too I hope they eventually work it out for him and Aaron to end up together, I'm interested what they will do with Robert next year but Robert has been leading the way with big story lines most of the year (along with Ross) I don't think a bit of a break will be the worst thing for him as long as it doesn't go on too long. I'm glad Aaron is getting a storyline of his own because he has been way under used these past few months. I'm sure Robert will play a part in this & the actor has probably had a bit of a break after a busy year.

----------


## Serena Williams

The writers need to give Robert more screentime!

----------


## alcapo11

> excellent points you are giving me hope! I am dying for Aaron and Robert to reunite but I am scarred it will be short lived. I just hope if the writers get Aaron and Robert back together they become a gay supercouple. The last gay supercouple was Christian and Syed on Eastenders.


Robert and Aaron are terrible together, it makes Robert look stronger than he actually is and it makes Aaron look much weaker than what he is.

----------

maidmarian (22-12-2015)

----------


## alcapo11

> Personally i think without Robert emmerdale will be quite boring, is it me but people always like the good guy whereas i think the bad guys always bring the entertainment, and andy has always caused the trouble but Robert has one of them attitudes that makes people think that he has begun the events that are so good to watch but devastaing to the village.
> 
> Your thoughts please.


Characters like Robert and Ross are great and they don't need to be redeemed or justification. Every soap needs villains and Emmerdale has the best atm.

----------

JessicaMad (22-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Robert and Aaron are terrible together, it makes Robert look stronger than he actually is and it makes Aaron look much weaker than what he is.


One of the reasons being Robert is not
predominately gay. He has become bisexual
recently but I think would revert to straight if
the price was right.

Aaron after a short time with a girl friend has
been gay. He needs Robert more than Robert
needs him - which makes him seem more
needy.
Its not an equal relationship of 2 bisexuals 
or 2  gay men

----------

Perdita (22-12-2015), sarah c (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (22-12-2015)

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert and Aaron are terrible together, it makes Robert look stronger than he actually is and it makes Aaron look much weaker than what he is.


The ratings say otherwise when Aaron and Robert have a big storyline  together the ratings go up. The Emmerdale writers know Aaron and Robert  are popular they are both alpha males. Aaron has never had another gay man really challenge him like the way Robert does.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert and Aaron are terrible together, it makes Robert look stronger than he actually is and it makes Aaron look much weaker than what he is.


The ratings say otherwise when Aaron and Robert have a big storyline  together the ratings go up. The Emmerdale writers know Aaron and Robert  are popular they are both alpha males. Aaron has never had another gay man really challenge him like the way Robert does.

----------


## binky321

Robert has brought out a whole new dimension  to Aaron, it was exciting to see Aaron fully embrace his sexuality and desires the way he did with his passion for Robert.  It showed huge character development for him. I don't think it's a case of being weak or strong Aaron has long been a damaged and vulnerable character who needs careful handling - the upcoming Gordon story line may shed some light on as to why.  The chemistry between them is off the charts which has made it so popular. I'm looking forward to where things go from here for both of them both as individuals and hopefully if they reunite them next year.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert has brought out a whole new dimension  to Aaron, it was exciting to see Aaron fully embrace his sexuality and desires the way he did with his passion for Robert.  It showed huge character development for him. I don't think it's a case of being weak or strong Aaron has long been a damaged and vulnerable character who needs careful handling - the upcoming Gordon story line may shed some light on as to why.  The chemistry between them is off the charts which has made it so popular. I'm looking forward to where things go from here for both of them both as individuals and hopefully if they reunite them next year.


I think you make a good point but I am disappointed only seeing Robert's name mentioned in the spoilers for next week and not much else. The writers have pushed Robert into the background. I hope Robert can be a support system for Aaron he really does love him so much.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert has brought out a whole new dimension  to Aaron, it was exciting to see Aaron fully embrace his sexuality and desires the way he did with his passion for Robert.  It showed huge character development for him. I don't think it's a case of being weak or strong Aaron has long been a damaged and vulnerable character who needs careful handling - the upcoming Gordon story line may shed some light on as to why.  The chemistry between them is off the charts which has made it so popular. I'm looking forward to where things go from here for both of them both as individuals and hopefully if they reunite them next year.


I think you make a good point but I am disappointed only seeing Robert's name mentioned in the spoilers for next week and not much else. The writers have pushed Robert into the background. I hope Robert can be a support system for Aaron he really does love him so much.

----------


## Telly Watcher

Robert Sugden went back to his scheming ways on Emmerdale and viewers totally loved it.

After a surprise confession from Andy, Robert found out that Ross Barton was his shooter.

He told his brother that he would let sleeping dogs lie, but we all know there was no way he wasnât going to make Ross pay.

And he did so in spectacular fashion.

As Ross returned home to find the engagement ring he had bought for Debbie Dingle, he was interrupted by an intruderâ¦


Â©  ITV
Robert Sugden was back in black to confront Ross about his shooting 


Â©  ITV
Robert confronted Ross about his shooting 

Yes, it was Robert, and heâd brought a gun with him to teach Ross a lesson.

Surprisingly, cocky Ross was very regretful of what he had done, and begged Robert to let him go.


Â©  ITV
Ross was regretful of what he had done

Demanding Ross move to the sofa, Robert said the line of the night: âChop, chop. Or should that be bang, bang?â


Â©  ITV
Robert made Ross sit on the sofa. âChop, chop. Or should that be bang, bang?â 

Debbie and Andy arrived and thatâs when things got a bit more complicated.


Â©  ITV
Debbie and Andy walked in on Robert confronting Ross

At gunpoint, Robert forced Ross to confess that he had done a deal with Andy to bump off both Robert and Andyâs brother Pete.

Needless to say, Debbie was horrified and ditched Ross, bringing his whole world crashing down.


Â©  ITV
Debbie walked out on Ross on the night he wanted to propose

Not that viewers were too concerned with that. They were too busy getting excited about Robertâs gun show.

Having seen Sugden wandering around in an emo scarf for ages as he healed from his gunshot wound â normal business has been resumed.

Sarah Deen, Metro.co.uk
31 Dec 2015
http://metro.co.uk/2015/12/31/emmerd...-ways-5594884/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Robert Sugden, you legend!

You even had a cool charming chat up line for Debbie. We all know how Debbie loves the bad boys. So maybe Robbie one day?  :Smile:

----------


## Serena Williams

Ryan Hawley is the best young actor on the show! I love Robert Sugden! The showdown with Ross was amazing it was so nice to see Ross finally face consequences for his actions! Loved Robert touting with Ross!

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert Sugden, you legend!
> 
> You even had a cool charming chat up line for Debbie. We all know how Debbie loves the bad boys. So maybe Robbie one day?


I was kind of wondering if the writers were just alluding to something or pointing out Robert is bisexual and not gay. I hope in the new year we get a clear answer about Robert sexuality from him. He needs to declare whether he is gay or bisexual.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Robert Sugden, you legend!
> 
> You even had a cool charming chat up line for Debbie. We all know how Debbie loves the bad boys. So maybe Robbie one day?


I was kind of wondering if the writers were just alluding to something or pointing out Robert is bisexual and not gay.  Ten years ago Robert and Debbie had a fling. I hope in the new year we get a clear answer about Robert sexuality from him. He needs to declare whether he is gay or bisexual.

----------


## Dalesfan

> Robert Sugden, you legend!
> 
> You even had a cool charming chat up line for Debbie. We all know how Debbie loves the bad boys. So maybe Robbie one day?


Funny how you think he's a legend. But hate Ross. and they are both similar. It's ok for Robert to do what he does though I suppose because you like him  :Stick Out Tongue:  Everything you hate about Ross I see in Robert

----------


## lizann

> Robert Sugden, you legend!
> 
> You even had a cool charming chat up line for Debbie. We all know how Debbie loves the bad boys. So maybe Robbie one day?


 she been there done that before but robert's line was good, great job by ryan

----------


## lizann

> Robert Sugden, you legend!
> 
> You even had a cool charming chat up line for Debbie. We all know how Debbie loves the bad boys. So maybe Robbie one day?


 she been there done that before but robert's line was good, great job by ryan

----------


## binky321

I enjoyed Robert's 'performance' yesterday it was great to see him get his mojo back, he's not been himself since the shooting which is understandable. Ryan Hawley was brilliant he stole the episode with his performance for me. Robert was toying with Ross the whole way through & took revenge without further bloodshed which was great & he finally ended the non chemistry paring of Ross & Debbie. Interesting to see what they do with Robert next.

----------


## alcapo11

> I enjoyed Robert's 'performance' yesterday it was great to see him get his mojo back, he's not been himself since the shooting which is understandable. Ryan Hawley was brilliant he stole the episode with his performance for me. Robert was toying with Ross the whole way through & took revenge without further bloodshed which was great & he finally ended the non chemistry paring of Ross & Debbie. Interesting to see what they do with Robert next.


I didn't think there was much chemistry there either tbh until tonight. Ross and Debbie were great tonight, it was the first time it seemed real imo, Michael Parr was also great I thought as was Ryan Hawley.

----------


## alcapo11

> I enjoyed Robert's 'performance' yesterday it was great to see him get his mojo back, he's not been himself since the shooting which is understandable. Ryan Hawley was brilliant he stole the episode with his performance for me. Robert was toying with Ross the whole way through & took revenge without further bloodshed which was great & he finally ended the non chemistry paring of Ross & Debbie. Interesting to see what they do with Robert next.


I didn't think there was much chemistry there either tbh until tonight. Ross and Debbie were great tonight, it was the first time it seemed real imo, Michael Parr was also great I thought as was Ryan Hawley.

----------


## Telly Watcher

I've read the posts here made after 2:15am, so I'll do a New Year's Day blitz post to reply to every post made since then.




> Ryan Hawley is the best young actor on the show! I love Robert Sugden! The showdown with Ross was amazing it was so nice to see Ross finally face consequences for his actions! Loved Robert touting with Ross!


Up to about August 2015, I didn't really like Robert. He was a bit creepy, always seeming to latch onto people in power or with money or with influence of some kind. But there was always that strange charm about him, there was never any doubt about that for me. I've always thought of him as being the cool confident ambitious young guy who would be capable of just about anything to get through life but I didn't really like him until after August 2015, which is when Ross started to show himself to me as being unstable and in freefall to his present doom. In contrast, Robert always makes the very most of his looks, charm, smartness and social skills, amongst other attributes. Robert is, for me anyway, the emperor kingpin of Emmerdale. Robert really is someone who I can very confidently describe as being a "real mover and shaker" in Emmerdale. My impression is that Robert may be a creative psychopath, very smart, very cool, gets what he wants, bit of a spoilt brat, a real go-getter, makes the very most of life's opportunities, ruthless at times but fair as well. He is just a great young masculine alpha male. Most definitely one of the few.

I don't think Ross got anywhere near half of any come-uppance he really deserved in last night's Emmerdale episode. In my opinion, Ross really deserved a lot more than Robert gave him last night and there is major unfinished business between Robert and Ross to come for me to be really satisfied.  I think that Robert really didn't know how things would go between him and a desperate Ross, so there was at least one live bullet in Robert's gun (it shattered the window). As things turned out, it didn't go as far as Robert shooting Ross (which we all knew anyway beforehand from spoilers!) but I reckon it really was a terrific showdown between Robert and Ross last night. I reckon Robert exaggerated bigtime about how he felt nothing when Katie was killed. We all know that Katie's death was a complete accident because of rotten floorboards at Wylie's Farm but, of course, we will never know what Robert might have done to end Katie anyway then if the floorboards hadn't been rotten, gave way and left Katie falling to her death. Robert just played on making Ross look small and weak and just took everything he could from him, even finally asking Debbie to go with him (Robbie) whilst knowing that Debbie and Ross are over (at least for now...). I really wonder what will happen tonight in the New Year's Day Emmerdale episode between killer-types Robert, Andy, Debbie and Ross. We know that Debbie leaves Emmerdale and Ross is devastated but the fine details are not clear to us yet from spoilers.




> I was kind of wondering if the writers were just alluding to something or pointing out Robert is bisexual and not gay.  Ten years ago Robert and Debbie had a fling. I hope in the new year we get a clear answer about Robert sexuality from him. He needs to declare whether he is gay or bisexual.


My impression is that Robert can be a user and a taker when he wants but he does give on some occasions too! When Robert suggested to Debbie that they could match, I think this was just a "coup de grace" to make Ross look small and as if Robert was now so powerful as to take everything and the one biggest thing that Ross wanted the most, Debbie, Ross's intended fiancee. Of course, we all know from history that Robert only uses people, so Debbie and Ross were his perfect targets to use for Robert to feel very good about himself. As I wrote earlier, Robert is truly justified by what he did (and really very much more!) in last night's episode and let Ross have, for now anyway, very much less come-uppance than Ross really deserves. Let's face it, Ross had no real reason to interact with Robert on the night that Ross shot Robert, other than Robert was an innocent middle-man, the means and tool for Ross to have Pete killed when Ross had an alibi for when Pete was killed by hopelessly numpty Andy. For all the things that Robert has done, he has never done what Ross planned to do = pre-meditately murder someone so that Pete would be then killed. How twisted is that? Ross is just a nasty gutter-rat and complete cowardly loser who goes "boohoo" when found out (as clearly shown in last night's Emmerdale episode).




> Funny how you think he's a legend. But hate Ross. and they are both similar. It's ok for Robert to do what he does though I suppose because you like him  Everything you hate about Ross I see in Robert


Robert has real star quality and is now a legend, at least for me anyway. Robert went really way beyond being extremely generous in last night's Emmerdale episode by letting Ross breathe another breath. In reality, Ross deserved to die last night for his past deeds. Ross's cold-blooded but badly thought-out plan to kill innocent (and personally unconnected, for Ross anyway) Robert so Andy would then kill Pete somehow was just completely warped and, if Emmerdale was real life, then last night Robert would have kindly ended Ross by a bullet to his brain/heart. But Robert has a strange charm, he knows when to pull up and stop, that's one of his many talents, it seems. What Robert really wanted last night was to set Ross up to show Ross for what he is. When Robert said he felt nothing about Katie's death, he did this because he wanted Ross to be s**t-scared that Robert would really shoot Ross dead without any second thought or hesitation. We know from previous Emmerdale episodes that Robert has always claimed Katie's death was an accident, due to unforeseen weak and rotten floorboards at Wylie's Farm, so we have no reason to doubt that Katie's death was nothing more than an unforeseen freak accident, so when Robert told Ross that he "felt nothing about Katie's death", this should have been completely true for Robert because he did not know beforehand that Katie would fall to her death and that when this happened it did so as a shock to everyone around the scene at the time and that Robert would be left feeling no guilt over something which was a completely unforeseeable accident which resulted in Katie's death.

Robert is now a legend for me because of his recent (truly unforgettable?) actions, particularly those during last night. I didn't really like Robert before August 2015 but things change because the Emmerdale storylines are very dynamic. I follow Emmerdale very closely. I study every Emmerdale character and I'd like to think I am impartial to every one of them. I post on this soapboards forum about every Emmerdale character as they come into the news. There are very few Emmerdale characters I really dislike but Ross Barton has been one of these from over the last 4 months or so. Clearly, the Emmerdale storyliners and scriptwriters have really meant for us to really dislike Ross Barton for the past 4 months, so I do not feel bad about myself for being so close to Emmerdale that I get what we, as TV viewers, are really meant to feel.

I really do not understand why you, dalesfan, why you still think so much of Ross Barton. The Emmerdale storyliners and scriptwriters have clearly set up Ross Barton for a massive fall. For the past 4 months, Ross Barton has been a completely horrible loser character on Emmerdale. We are now here just after New Year's Eve. Everyone in Emmerdale seems to hate Ross Barton. Ross Barton is a complete scumbag. He lies, he steals, he attempts murder (but he's so rubbish he can't even kill innocent [for him] Robert... pahhah!), he's a rubbish burglar and thief, his memory is rubbish so he should be locked up for that alone! In my opinion, Ross Barton is due for a very long spell in Bremmerdale maximum security hospital for the hopelessly numpty!




> I enjoyed Robert's 'performance' yesterday it was great to see him get his mojo back, he's not been himself since the shooting which is understandable. Ryan Hawley was brilliant he stole the episode with his performance for me. Robert was toying with Ross the whole way through & took revenge without further bloodshed which was great & he finally ended the non chemistry paring of Ross & Debbie. Interesting to see what they do with Robert next.


Yes, Robert toyed with Ross but Robert came out on top again, of course. Robert always does, it seems. Robert is maybe a charming creative psychopath? It really seems that Robert will always win and his social skills, persuasion and personal charm will maybe always overcome any obstacle he meets in life?




> I didn't think there was much chemistry there either tbh until tonight. Ross and Debbie were great tonight, it was the first time it seemed real imo, Michael Parr was also great I thought as was Ryan Hawley.


Er, Debbie rejected Ross, as would anyone sensible last night. I never thought Ross and Debbie were a good match. Debbie is far too mature and mumsy for Ross for Debbie at her present time in life. Ross is right now simply an immature over-grown idiotic 16yo-type teenager for me and a complete misfit in Emmerdale. Last night's episode showed Ross as a complete fool, coward and loser last night. In my opinion anyway, Robert is far better looking than Ross. Robert's performance last night was just terrific. Ross just got blown away as far as acting ability and script content went when compared to Robert's. I reckon that Ross needs much more come-uppance than we have seen so far and I am very disappointed for now with Emmerdale for letting Ross get away so lightly up to now with the things that Ross has done over the last 4 months or more.

Sources:

Coup de grÃ¢ce
"A coup de grÃ¢ce is a death blow to end the suffering of a severely wounded person or animal. It may be a mercy killing of civilians or soldiers, friends or enemies, with or without the sufferer's consent."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coup_de_gr%C3%A2ce

----------


## rossfan

Well Telly Watcher,

It all makes sense to me now, why you hate Michael Parr/Ross Barton so much. It's because Ross shot Robert.

I've stopped taking you seriously a long time ago ever since you blamed Michael Parr for being partly responsible for the attacks in France because his character 'promotes' violence.

What about last night with Robert? Robert was waving a gun around. Why haven't you mentioned anything about France in your post above?

Michael and Ryan are actors. Ross and Robert are characters. Don't hate an actor for something that the fictional character did to one that you like.

----------

Dalesfan (02-01-2016), Zally (01-01-2016)

----------


## rossfan

Well Telly Watcher,

It all makes sense to me now, why you hate Michael Parr/Ross Barton so much. It's because Ross shot Robert.

I've stopped taking you seriously a long time ago ever since you blamed Michael Parr for being partly responsible for the attacks in France because his character 'promotes' violence.

What about last night with Robert? Robert was waving a gun around. Why haven't you mentioned anything about France in your post above?

Michael and Ryan are actors. Ross and Robert are characters. Don't hate an actor for something that the fictional character did to one that you like.

----------

JessicaMad (01-01-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> I've read the posts here made after 2:15am, so I'll do a New Year's Day blitz post to reply to every post made since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Up to about August 2015, I didn't really like Robert. He was a bit creepy, always seeming to latch onto people in power or with money or with influence of some kind. But there was always that strange charm about him, there was never any doubt about that for me. I've always thought of him as being the cool confident ambitious young guy who would be capable of just about anything to get through life but I didn't really like him until after August 2015, which is when Ross started to show himself to me as being unstable and in freefall to his present doom. In contrast, Robert always makes the very most of his looks, charm, smartness and social skills, amongst other attributes. Robert is, for me anyway, the emperor kingpin of Emmerdale. Robert really is someone who I can very confidently describe as being a \"real mover and shaker\" in Emmerdale. My impression is that Robert may be a creative psychopath, very smart, very cool, gets what he wants, bit of a spoilt brat, a real go-getter, makes the very most of life's opportunities, ruthless at times but fair as well. He is just a great young masculine alpha male. Most definitely one of the few.
> 
> I don't think Ross got anywhere near half of any come-uppance he really deserved in last night's Emmerdale episode. In my opinion, Ross really deserved a lot more than Robert gave him last night and there is major unfinished business between Robert and Ross to come for me to be really satisfied.  I think that Robert really didn't know how things would go between him and a desperate Ross, so there was at least one live bullet in Robert's gun (it shattered the window). As things turned out, it didn't go as far as Robert shooting Ross (which we all knew anyway beforehand from spoilers!) but I reckon it really was a terrific showdown between Robert and Ross last night. I reckon Robert exaggerated bigtime about how he felt nothing when Katie was killed. We all know that Katie's death was a complete accident because of rotten floorboards at Wylie's Farm but, of course, we will never know what Robert might have done to end Katie anyway then if the floorboards hadn't been rotten, gave way and left Katie falling to her death. Robert just played on making Ross look small and weak and just took everything he could from him, even finally asking Debbie to go with him (Robbie) whilst knowing that Debbie and Ross are over (at least for now...). I really wonder what will happen tonight in the New Year's Day Emmerdale episode between killer-types Robert, Andy, Debbie and Ross. We know that Debbie leaves Emmerdale and Ross is devastated but the fine details are not clear to us yet from spoilers.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh bore off will you, its a soap both Robert and Ross are maniacs who have BOTH got away with alot including murder attempts.

----------


## alcapo11

> I've read the posts here made after 2:15am, so I'll do a New Year's Day blitz post to reply to every post made since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Up to about August 2015, I didn't really like Robert. He was a bit creepy, always seeming to latch onto people in power or with money or with influence of some kind. But there was always that strange charm about him, there was never any doubt about that for me. I've always thought of him as being the cool confident ambitious young guy who would be capable of just about anything to get through life but I didn't really like him until after August 2015, which is when Ross started to show himself to me as being unstable and in freefall to his present doom. In contrast, Robert always makes the very most of his looks, charm, smartness and social skills, amongst other attributes. Robert is, for me anyway, the emperor kingpin of Emmerdale. Robert really is someone who I can very confidently describe as being a \"real mover and shaker\" in Emmerdale. My impression is that Robert may be a creative psychopath, very smart, very cool, gets what he wants, bit of a spoilt brat, a real go-getter, makes the very most of life's opportunities, ruthless at times but fair as well. He is just a great young masculine alpha male. Most definitely one of the few.
> 
> I don't think Ross got anywhere near half of any come-uppance he really deserved in last night's Emmerdale episode. In my opinion, Ross really deserved a lot more than Robert gave him last night and there is major unfinished business between Robert and Ross to come for me to be really satisfied.  I think that Robert really didn't know how things would go between him and a desperate Ross, so there was at least one live bullet in Robert's gun (it shattered the window). As things turned out, it didn't go as far as Robert shooting Ross (which we all knew anyway beforehand from spoilers!) but I reckon it really was a terrific showdown between Robert and Ross last night. I reckon Robert exaggerated bigtime about how he felt nothing when Katie was killed. We all know that Katie's death was a complete accident because of rotten floorboards at Wylie's Farm but, of course, we will never know what Robert might have done to end Katie anyway then if the floorboards hadn't been rotten, gave way and left Katie falling to her death. Robert just played on making Ross look small and weak and just took everything he could from him, even finally asking Debbie to go with him (Robbie) whilst knowing that Debbie and Ross are over (at least for now...). I really wonder what will happen tonight in the New Year's Day Emmerdale episode between killer-types Robert, Andy, Debbie and Ross. We know that Debbie leaves Emmerdale and Ross is devastated but the fine details are not clear to us yet from spoilers.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh bore off will you, its a soap both Robert and Ross are maniacs who have BOTH got away with alot including murder attempts.

----------

Dalesfan (02-01-2016), JessicaMad (01-01-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> Well Telly Watcher,
> 
> It all makes sense to me now, why you hate Michael Parr/Ross Barton so much. It's because Ross shot Robert.
> 
> I've stopped taking you seriously a long time ago ever since you blamed Michael Parr for being partly responsible for the attacks in France because his character 'promotes' violence.
> 
> What about last night with Robert? Robert was waving a gun around. Why haven't you mentioned anything about France in your post above?
> 
> Michael and Ryan are actors. Ross and Robert are characters. Don't hate an actor for something that the fictional character did to one that you like.


I think Telly Watcher is just constantly on the wind up, they most probably like Ross really.

----------

Dalesfan (02-01-2016), JessicaMad (01-01-2016), maidmarian (01-01-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> Well Telly Watcher,
> 
> It all makes sense to me now, why you hate Michael Parr/Ross Barton so much. It's because Ross shot Robert.
> 
> I've stopped taking you seriously a long time ago ever since you blamed Michael Parr for being partly responsible for the attacks in France because his character 'promotes' violence.
> 
> What about last night with Robert? Robert was waving a gun around. Why haven't you mentioned anything about France in your post above?
> 
> Michael and Ryan are actors. Ross and Robert are characters. Don't hate an actor for something that the fictional character did to one that you like.


I think Telly Watcher is just constantly on the wind up, they most probably like Ross really.

----------


## maidmarian

> I think Telly Watcher is just constantly on the wind up, they most probably like Ross really.


Or perhaps he sent a letter asking for a reply
or photo and didnt get one and its rankled 
since!?

Or hes going to suggest a new category
in Soapboards forum awards.
The poster submitting longest total
posts over the year. Walkover!

----------

Perdita (01-01-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

> Oh bore off will you, its a soap both Robert and Ross are maniacs who have BOTH got away with alot including murder attempts. its a soap both Robert and Ross are maniacs who have BOTH got away with alot including murder attempts.


I'm really beginning to suspect you are Mike Parr! Anyway, let's talk about now and current storylines. Ross still hasn't had any kind of enough deserved come-uppance for his truly mad actions over the last 4 months or so. There really are no words which you or anyone can write here on soapboards which can excuse Ross or overcome history like his, sorry, IMO.

However, I do agree with you that Emmerdale is a soap. If everyone there got their true come-uppance for things they've done then Emmerdale Village would be nearly empty within 6 months or so, seemingly either from jail terms or burials in Emmerdale graveyard!

Emmerdale has about 20 dwellings, including residential homes and farms and there are about 55 residents. The Dingles, Bartons and Sugdens really come across as being in some backwoods place where anything can and does go in their locality...

 :Smile:

----------


## Dalesfan

> I'm really beginning to suspect you are Mike Parr! Anyway, let's talk about now and current storylines. *Ross still hasn't had any kind of enough deserved come-uppance for his truly mad actions over the last 4 months* or so. There really are no words which you or anyone can write here on soapboards which can excuse Ross or overcome history like his, sorry, IMO.
> 
> However, I do agree with you that Emmerdale is a soap. If everyone there got their true come-uppance for things they've done then Emmerdale Village would be nearly empty within 6 months or so, seemingly either from jail terms or burials in Emmerdale graveyard!
> 
> Emmerdale has about 20 dwellings, including residential homes and farms and there are about 55 residents. The Dingles, Bartons and Sugdens really come across as being in some backwoods place where anything can and does go in their locality...


And neither has Robert. And that's the point. We all know Ross is a bad one as is Rob and Cain etc etc. But it's the double standards. If You want Ross to have more comeuppance then it should be the same for Robert. I don't get why people can't see that. Whether you like them or not if you have one viewpoint that one character has done so many bad things so should be punished yet it's fine for another one not to even though they have done the same if not worse

----------

maidmarian (02-01-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Aww, c'mon! There is really no comparison between Robert and Ross. Bad things happen to Robert and he reacts just as he should to best deal with it for himself and everyone else. Ross just causes bad things to happen to himself and everyone around him and no-one comes out of his actions well. Robert is smart, cunning and has limits. Ross is otherwise and a complete numpty with no apparent memory beyond like yesterday!

I reckon Robert has had more than enough of come-uppance for his previous actions. It was only because big numpty Ross was so useless as a hitman that he bungled the shooting that Robert even survived in September 2015. On the other hand, just what come-uppance has Ross had so far? Debbie leaving the village! PAH! Let's let the punishment and healing begin and Ross's blood to start flowing!  :Smile: 

What's past in years ago for Cain, etc, is past. It's the last 4 months or so I was talking about. C'mon, keep up! Ross is so like last summer! Let's move on. Robert is definitely the new mover and shaker in  this village. Ross is so like...that nowhere man, yawn, Zzzzzz...!

----------

binky321 (02-01-2016)

----------


## rossfan

*Getting into Telly Watcher's frame of mind*

Ryan Hawley is that you?

----------

deeCee (02-01-2016)

----------


## rossfan

*Getting into Telly Watcher's frame of mind*

Ryan Hawley is that you?

----------


## JessicaMad

> Aww, c'mon! There is really no comparison between Robert and Ross. Bad things happen to Robert and he reacts just as he should to best deal with it for himself and everyone else. Ross just causes bad things to happen to himself and everyone around him and no-one comes out of his actions well. Robert is smart, cunning and has limits. Ross is otherwise and a complete numpty with no apparent memory beyond like yesterday!
> 
> I reckon Robert has had more than enough of come-uppance for his previous actions. It was only because big numpty Ross was so useless as a hitman that he bungled the shooting that Robert even survived in September 2015. On the other hand, just what come-uppance has Ross had so far? Debbie leaving the village! PAH! Let's let the punishment and healing begin and Ross's blood to start flowing! 
> 
> What's past in years ago for Cain, etc, is past. It's the last 4 months or so I was talking about. C'mon, keep up! Ross is so like last summer! Let's move on. Robert is definitely the new mover and shaker in  this village. Ross is so like...that nowhere man, yawn, Zzzzzz...!


  :Wal2l:

----------

deeCee (02-01-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

> 


Yep  :Wal2l:

----------

deeCee (02-01-2016)

----------


## Serena Williams

I love Robert Sugden he is the BEST character on the show BUT he needs to confirm if he is gay or bisexual. And will the new producer make Aaron and Robert a gay super couple.

----------


## maidmarian

> I love Robert Sugden he is the BEST character on the show BUT he needs to confirm if he is gay or bisexual. And will the new producer make Aaron and Robert a gay super couple.


He will be whatever is most advantageous for
him.
Thats Robert!

----------

lizann (04-01-2016)

----------


## Serena Williams

> He will be whatever is most advantageous for
> him.
> Thats Robert!


 I hope you are wrong, I believe Robert really does love Aaron he wants to be close to him again. Yes, Robert is a schemer but he has shown he really does love him.

----------

JessicaMad (03-01-2016)

----------


## Serena Williams

> He will be whatever is most advantageous for
> him.
> Thats Robert!


 I hope you are wrong, I believe Robert really does love Aaron he wants to be close to him again. Yes, Robert is a schemer but he has shown he really does love him.

----------


## lizann

> I hope you are wrong, I believe Robert really does love Aaron he wants to be close to him again. Yes, Robert is a schemer but he has shown he really does love him.


 seems fans want robron back on and they could win

----------


## lizann

> I hope you are wrong, I believe Robert really does love Aaron he wants to be close to him again. Yes, Robert is a schemer but he has shown he really does love him.


 seems fans want robron back on and they could win

----------


## lizann

did chas have a bunk up or snog with other robert around andy and katy first wedding or am wrong

----------


## Telly Watcher

My Favourite Emmerdale Character for now, Robert Sugden, last night (Feb 18) won 1st place in Digital Spy's Opinion Poll for registered members who voted for "Favourite Emmerdale Character for 2016".

I knew Robert had won this poll from around 10:50pm on Valentine's Day (14 Feb). I had the data and graphs to prove it but let the poll go on without saying.

Robert has been such a terrific character and total legend for me since August 2015. That scene when Robert held a gun to Ross on New Year's Eve. Well, this for me was a really and truly terrible and terrific scene for Robert. I really knew all along since then that Robert would be just massive. And he has indeed made it. Robert gets my well-deserved Gold Telly Watcher 5* Terrific Acting Award for Emmerdale for 2016!

Lovely teddy-bear Aaron came a close second for me though! Aaron gets my well-deserved Silver Telly Watcher 5* Terrific Acting Award for Emmerdale for 2016!

My spoiler predictions for Top 3 for 2017? Robert, Aaron and Laurel. I reckon Laurel may become a total heroine for making Ashley's last months and days just perfect. Time will tell!  :Love: 


Voter graph for Digital Spy's Opinion Poll for registered members for "Favourite Emmerdale Character for 2016"

Digital Spy Forum:
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2137869

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale's Robert Sugden will throw Aaron Livesy's abuse case into total jeopardy when he pays a false witness to give evidence against evil Gordon.

Aaron's loved ones are currently desperate to strengthen his case against Gordon, but Robert will make a very foolish mistake when he decides to pervert the course of justice.


Â©  ITV
Robert is taken aback when Chas calls on him for a favour

Robert's scheme involves Gordon's neighbour Ryan, who's played by former Britain's Got Talent winner George Sampson.

Knowing that Aaron's case will have a much better chance of going to trial if a second 'victim' comes forward, Robert pays Ryan to make a false statement against Gordon. And much to Robert's relief, the opportunistic Ryan is more than happy to oblige...

Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, revealed: "Robert sets up this fake victim to strengthen Aaron's case, because people are starting to doubt him. He thinks that if someone else makes allegations that Gordon has sexually assaulted them, there'll be a better chance of Gordon standing trial.

"Robert wouldn't be doing this if he thought it might destroy Aaron's case. He just wants what's best for Aaron and he thinks that this is the best way to make Gordon face justice."

When Gordon learns of the new allegations, he storms straight over to The Woolpack and accuses Aaron's mum Chas of paying off Ryan. 

Gordon quickly turns violent by shoving Chas against a wall, which leads to the police being called again. But with Chas now asking questions of her own, Robert has to tell her the truth about his cunning plan.

Hawley continued: "Robert has to come clean to Chas. She's obviously really upset and angry about it, but Robert explains it all to her and says they're doing this for Aaron's benefit. It takes a bit of convincing, but he knows she'll understand.

"They do then get the news that the police are able to charge Gordon, which is what they've been hoping for. Setting up a fake witness obviously has risks, as Robert could go to jail for perverting the course of justice. So it's a massive relief that everything has gone according to plan."

With one crisis averted, Robert later panics all over again when Ryan arrives in the village and reveals that he's now having cold feet about the deal.

Robert wins Ryan round by offering him even more cash to continue as planned, but Aaron gets suspicious when he sees the pair together and demands answers.


Â©  ITV
Robert gives Ryan more money


Â©  ITV
Aaron sees Robert talking to Ryan

After hearing what Robert has done and strongly disapproving, Aaron pays his own visit to Ryan, who ultimately decides to withdraw his statement.

The police decide to charge Gordon anyway, but could this fiasco come back to haunt Aaron at the trial? And where does it leave the on-off relationship between Aaron and Robert?

"At the moment their relationship is very much about Robert supporting Aaron and being there for him, which I think is really nice," Hawley explained. "I think we're seeing a different side of Robert now, but it's a rocky road and who knows where it'll end?

"Robert is facing the fact that he loves Aaron now. I don't think it's in the forefront of his mind right now, because he's just trying to look after someone who's very damaged. He just wants to support Aaron because he cares about him."


Â©  ITV
Robert and Aaron have a serious chat

Asked whether the popular couple can be happy, Hawley replied: "I don't know! I don't think you can ever be happy in a continuing drama because that doesn't really leave much space for drama, does it? There needs to be ups and downs.

"But I enjoy working with Danny. We both get on very well, we really enjoy working with each other and we have chemistry. So I really hope there's a long future for the relationship."

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...f-child-abuse/

----------

lizann (23-02-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's new boss Iain MacLeod certainly knows how to please the 'Robron' fans - confirming that the popular pair will get their happy ending.

The former lovers are currently 'just good friends', as Robert Sugden continues to support Aaron Livesy following the revelation of his dark past. However, MacLeod has now revealed that there's a long-term future for 'Robron' as a proper couple - at last!

"I love Aaron and Robert as a couple - 'Robron' is a real thing," MacLeod told All About Soap. "They're staying together, though it will be a bumpy road as it always is with Aaron.

"Liv, Aaron's sister, will challenge their relationship because she and Robert won't get on and will be competing for Aaron's affections. I want the viewers to see that Aaron can have a bit of stability and happiness.

"Obviously Robert is a complicated character, and Aaron has a complicated story, but I want to put them together for a while to see what happens - they haven't been a proper couple yet."

Viewers saw a major turning point in the pair's relationship last month, when Aaron told Robert that he was repeatedly raped by his evil father Gordon throughout his childhood. Since then, Robert has done all he can to help Aaron.

MacLeod continued: "Their relationship will have more ups and downs, and the pay-off to the Gordon story will play a big part in what happens next for the pair. It's all about whether Robert steps up to the plate for Aaron in his hour of need.

"I hope viewers will be pleased. I really wanted 'Robron' to have a happy ending, and to my immense joy, that is going to happen."

Aaron realises Liv is his sister
Â©  ITV
The producer, who took over from Kate Oates in January, also confirmed that newcomer Liv will be a permanent addition to the show. Young actress Isobel Steele has been cast in the role of Liv, who makes her first appearance on screen this week.


_Digital Spy_

----------


## Telly Watcher

Perverting the course of justice never ends well in Soapland, but Emmerdale's Robert Sugden could be about to learn that the hard way next week.

The village's schemer recently bribed newcomer Ryan to make false abuse allegations against evil Gordon Livesy, but everyone thought they'd heard the end of it when Ryan later withdrew the allegations.

Unfortunately, Robert (Ryan Hawley) hasn't counted on Aaron's half-sister Liv - who's currently on a secret mission to boost Gordon's defence case ahead of his upcoming rape trial.

Gordon is now only days away from facing court for his horrific abuse of Aaron. Still as sinister as ever, he'll try anything to escape a jail sentence and sees manipulating Liv as the best way forward.

Liv (Isobel Steele) may think that she's playing everyone for fools, but Aaron's mum Chas starts to become suspicious next week when she sees that drawers have been rummaged through at the pub and Noah tells her it was Liv. 

Chas's discovery isn't quite enough to see the back of Liv, who soon has another secret meeting with Gordon to share everything she knows.

When Gordon manipulates Liv into agreeing to get further proof, she starts asking Robert some very difficult questions.

Worried over what the teen's intentions really are, Robert explains his fears to Aaron - unaware that Liv is listening in and recording the conversation. As the recorder captures every word, will Robert slip up and mention the Ryan bribe?


Â©  ITV
Liv records Aaron and Robert's conversation


Â©  ITV
Liv records Aaron and Robert's conversation

Emmerdale airs these scenes on Thursday, March 31 at 8pm and Friday, April 1 at 7pm on ITV.

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...rap-next-week/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Robert Sugden will be left devastated next week as he realises that he may have jeopardised Aaron Livesy's abuse case.

Robert's world crumbles when he discovers that Aaron's scheming half-sister Liv has secretly recorded him having a very damning conversation.

Viewers have already seen Liv (Isobel Steele) turn double agent in order to help her evil father Gordon, looking for evidence which could help him when he goes on trial for rape next month.

Liv finally gets what she's looking for this Friday (April 1) when she records Robert speaking about how he bribed Ryan into making false sex abuse allegations against Gordon.

As she considers what to do with the recording, Liv starts to have second thoughts about who she can really trust. Meeting up with Gordon (Gary Mavers), she admits that she now believes Aaron and doesn't want to help him anymore.

When Gordon turns dark and scares Liv by losing his temper, she rushes back to The Woolpack in tears and drops herself in it when she mentions Ryan.

Aaron (Danny Miller) is naturally furious when he realises that Liv has been spying on them for Gordon, but his anger turns to worry when his little sister runs away amid the backlash. Aaron bravely goes to confront Gordon, but the big question is what Liv will do with the recording in the meantime.

Robert (Ryan Hawley) can't believe what he's hearing when he learns that Liv has a recording of him, and even considers going to the police to confess before she can drop him in it. However, when DS Wise suddenly arrives at the pub, is it already too late? Has Robert lost the case for Aaron?

Emmerdale airs these scenes on Monday, April 4 and Tuesday, April 5 at 7pm on ITV.

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-bribing-ryan/

----------


## Perdita

"It was quite upsetting that people felt that way," the popular actor explains.

Emmerdale star Ryan Hawley has revealed that he's received homophobic abuse over his role as Robert Sugden.

The actor, who is straight in real life, was shocked to recently be targeted with verbal abuse over Robert's on-screen relationship with Aaron Livesy (Danny Miller).

Reflecting on the experience, which he stressed was a one-off, Hawley explained: "Unfortunately there was an incident where there were a few people who were a bit kind of homophobic towards me. 

"I'm not gay in real life [and] it wasn't really an attack on me as a person, but it was quite upsetting that people felt that way."

Robert goads Andy about Chrissie
Â©  ITV

He continued: "It was extremely disappointing. I don't really want to dwell on it, because I don't want to dwell on negativity and that's really what it is. 

"It's an isolated incident - it's been and gone."

Robert and Aaron's relationship has proved to be a huge success with many fans of the ITV soap, who affectionately call the pair 'Robron'.

Viewers have seen Robert show loyal support to Aaron following the revelation that the troubled mechanic was sexually abused by his father Gordon as a child. This continues next week when Gordon finally stands trial for his evil crimes.

Aaron takes to the stand
Â©  ITV
Admitting that fans are now seeing a new side of Robert, Hawley said: "The majority in recent weeks have been a bit warmer towards me and have said the way Robert's being supportive of Aaron is a lot more empathetic. Whereas before people hissed at me and said: 'Oh, you're nasty you are'. ​

"We hear through people on social media and fans we speak to, who are so happy to meet both parts of 'Robron'. They're such big fans of the relationship, so that's quite telling.

"Our show's on six times a week and people tune in and watch it. They want to get some kind of escapism as they see people go through different situations and relate to it, because everyone goes through difficult situations in life.

"Danny's performances have been incredible and you'll see more in coming weeks I'm sure. I feel very fortunate to be part of that."

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Ryan Hawley has promised that life for Robert Sugden will soon get even more exciting, as he's involved in some big stunt scenes.

The actor is keeping tight-lipped on the exact details at this early stage, but it sounds like Robron fans will be at the edge of their seats as the high drama plays out.

"We've actually got some really challenging stuff coming up quite soon, which I'm quite excited about - I can't wait to do it," Hawley told Inside Soap.

"I shouldn't give too much away, but there are stunts involved. And I love getting into them - when they come up, it's like being a little kid again."

That wasn't the only hint that Hawley dropped, as he also promised that another big moment coming up will go down very well indeed with Emmerdale fans. And we reckon that has to involve something happy for Robert and his popular relationship with Aaron Dingle.

He added: "There are exciting times ahead. Later this summer, something's going to happen that I think people will be really pleased with, and probably excited and shocked. In fact, I'm massively excited about it myself.

"But will it involve Robert and Aaron getting a happy ever after? You'll just have to wait and see."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Robert Sugden has a sneaky plan up his sleeve (when doesn't he?) next week as he vows to clear Andy's name once and for all.

With Andy still in deep trouble over Lawrence White's shooting, it seems that his only real supporter is Robert (Ryan Hawley), who can sense that something isn't right.

After Robert enlists some support from his boyfriend Aaron Dingle (Danny Miller), it seems that Robron are united on this one - good news if you're a shipper.

A determined Robert then fights fire with fire by hatching a sneaky plan to target Chrissie (Louise Marwood), who's played a blinder with her attempts to frame Andy for attempted murder.

Robert knows that he needs to be smart with this one, so he quickly realises that the best way to get to Chrissie is through her wayward teenage son Lachlan. And it appears that Robert may be in luck when Liv Flaherty reveals that Lachlan has been texting his dad recently. 

Aaron is more concerned with Liv's wellbeing as he sternly orders her to stay away from Lachlan from now on, but Robert realises this is a situation he can exploit to his advantage.

Not long afterwards, Liv defies Aaron's wishes by paying a visit to Lachlan, who's then surprised to get another unexpected text from his dad. Stirring the pot, Liv encourages him to reply.

When Robert later breaks into Home Farm and steals a photo showing Lachlan with his father, what exactly is he up to? Should Lachlan watch out?

Lachlan may be dangerous, but we reckon even he isn't a match for Robert when he's on a mission...




Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sounds like Andy is sent down for the shooting then

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Ryan Hawley certainly knows how to please the Robron fans - even if he's slightly vague about it.

With the popular couple's devoted fanbase keen to know what's next for them, Ryan has hinted that there's some good news coming. And hopefully soon, because we're all getting impatient!

Since the pair had an emotional reunion earlier this year, the next big question for fans has been whether they'll ever get engaged.

Ryan and his on-screen other half Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, have even suggested that Robron should get married in Las Vegas one day. (Now that's a soap spinoff we'd want to see.)

So when Ryan was jokingly asked about those Vegas hopes in his latest interview, he laughed: "Fingers crossed that something might be on the horizon!

"You'll have to tune in and see. I can't really give much away at the moment, but it's certainly looking good!"

Hmm, what could he be referring to?

Ryan also said: "I'm very pleased to see Robert and Aaron being together and being happy, because me and Danny are getting to work together more."

In the meantime, it's revenge on Robert's mind rather than wedding bells. Next week's episodes see him try to get even with his ex-wife Chrissie White (Louise Marwood) by sabotaging her plans to open an adventure park.

When Robert suggests that Chrissie should be the first person to try out the climbing wall at the opening event, he sneakily sabotages it to cause maximum embarrassment for her.

Unfortunately, it's soon decided that Robert's sister Victoria will be taking Chrissie's place, forcing Robert to rush back and put it back to normal before disaster strikes.

Let's just say that the outcome is one of Robert's biggest mishaps yet, with a calamity leaving him suspended and upside down in mid-air. (Is it too much to ask that he sees the funny side?)

Ryan explained: "Obviously at the moment, Robert is trying to exact revenge on Chrissie for what she's done to Andy. He sees that Chrissie is in quite a vulnerable position. 

"She's opening a big adventure park, there's going to be loads of press there and Robert sees this as an opportunity to sabotage her event. So he tries to go there and carry out an evil deed!

"He actually convinces Chrissie to be the first one to try out one of the new attractions at the park. He goes to make sure that something might happen, that would then result in a lawsuit and a lot of negative press for the White family. He just wants to shake her up."

Ryan continued: "When it turns out that Victoria will be taking Chrissie's place, that's obviously not what Robert had planned, so he has to abort the plan that he'd set up. 

"He goes there to try and fix the problem that he's caused, so that if Victoria is the first one up there, she won't injure herself in any way.

"Robert then gets himself in a predicament that he can't get out of and he has to call on Victoria for help. Otherwise everyone will turn up and see Robert caught up in a sticky situation. That would not only be humiliating but he'd be facing criminal charges.

"At this point, Victoria is not fully in the picture about what happened to Andy. It's only after this that Robert has to explain himself and Victoria becomes aware of the situation with Robert, Andy and Chrissie.

"I hope Victoria is going to try and help out with Robert's revenge plans afterwards, but you'll just have to see. Victoria's a very strong character, so I wouldn't want to cross her in any way."

And asked about filming the hair-raising scenes, Ryan said: "Anything that's a change from normal scenes is a lot of fun and this was too. I was at least 20 feet, maybe 30 feet, up on a tree.

"Obviously you've got a harness on, but it's still quite frightening being so high up. And the actual position that they had me in when things do go wrong, which you'll see in the episode, was particularly uncomfortable so I wouldn't like to do that again!"

Digital Spy

----------

binky321 (13-09-2016), tammyy2j (13-09-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> Emmerdale star Ryan Hawley certainly knows how to please the Robron fans - even if he's slightly vague about it.
> 
> With the popular couple's devoted fanbase keen to know what's next for them, Ryan has hinted that there's some good news coming. And hopefully soon, because we're all getting impatient!
> 
> Since the pair had an emotional reunion earlier this year, the next big question for fans has been whether they'll ever get engaged.
> 
> Ryan and his on-screen other half Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, have even suggested that Robron should get married in Las Vegas one day. (Now that's a soap spinoff we'd want to see.)
> 
> So when Ryan was jokingly asked about those Vegas hopes in his latest interview, he laughed: "Fingers crossed that something might be on the horizon!
> ...


More boring and awkward "Robron" scenes. I honestly don't see any chemistry between them whatsoever and the writing has been shambolic. Chas has forgot that Robert killed her best mate and Paddy has forgot that Robert shot him, almost buried him alive and threatened his step son. Why let little things like that get in the way though?

----------


## alcapo11

> Emmerdale star Ryan Hawley certainly knows how to please the Robron fans - even if he's slightly vague about it.
> 
> With the popular couple's devoted fanbase keen to know what's next for them, Ryan has hinted that there's some good news coming. And hopefully soon, because we're all getting impatient!
> 
> Since the pair had an emotional reunion earlier this year, the next big question for fans has been whether they'll ever get engaged.
> 
> Ryan and his on-screen other half Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, have even suggested that Robron should get married in Las Vegas one day. (Now that's a soap spinoff we'd want to see.)
> 
> So when Ryan was jokingly asked about those Vegas hopes in his latest interview, he laughed: "Fingers crossed that something might be on the horizon!
> ...


More boring and awkward "Robron" scenes. I honestly don't see any chemistry between them whatsoever and the writing has been shambolic. Chas has forgot that Robert killed her best mate and Paddy has forgot that Robert shot him, almost buried him alive and threatened his step son. Why let little things like that get in the way though?

----------

Perdita (13-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Even schemers deserve a birthday celebration - so happy b-day Robert Sugden!

Okay so it's not technically Robert Sugden's birthday, but actor Ryan Hawley celebrated turning 31 on the Emmerdale set on Wednesday (September 21) with a very special message to all the Robron fans.

The other half of Robron - Aaron Livesy actor Danny Miller - dropped by his Instagram account later in the day to explain why he'd yet to send any birthday messages to co-star Ryan on his special day.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...e-robron-fans/

"A couple of people have been asking why I haven't said happy birthday to Ryan on Twitter," he began. "The truth is he didn't want everyone to know it's his birthday because he doesn't like the attention."

Danny then took us along for a ramble through the Emmerdale set, where he found one very happy birthday boy.

"Thank you very much for all of your lovely messages. Danny's passed them on to me," Ryan beamed. "I'm very flattered and grateful for all of your very kind words. I'll assure you - after having a very long day - I'll be having a very nice night. Sincerely, thank you!"

Ryan Hawley has been teasing a major development from Robron lately. Maybe it's that Las Vegas wedding everyone's been pining for?

"Fingers crossed that something might be on the horizon. You'll have to tune in and see," Ryan has hinted.

"I can't really give much away at the moment, but it's certainly looking goodâ¦ I'm very pleased to see Robert and Aaron being together and being happy, because me and Danny are getting to work together more."

Digital Spy

----------

binky321 (22-09-2016)

----------


## deeCee

> Even schemers deserve a birthday celebration - so happy b-day Robert Sugden!
> 
> Okay so it's not technically Robert Sugden's birthday, but actor Ryan Hawley celebrated turning 31 on the Emmerdale set on Wednesday (September 21) with a very special message to all the Robron fans.
> 
> The other half of Robron - Aaron Livesy actor Danny Miller - dropped by his Instagram account later in the day to explain why he'd yet to send any birthday messages to co-star Ryan on his special day.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...e-robron-fans/
> 
> \\\"A couple of people have been asking why I haven't said happy birthday to Ryan on Twitter,\\\" he began. \\\"The truth is he didn't want everyone to know it's his birthday because he doesn't like the attention.\\\"
> ...


When I read things like this, it makes me realise just how ludicrously extreme  the "robron" fandom have gone, and the ridiculous steps the ED staff have to perform in order to pander to said fandom.

Why on earth is it anyone's business why one actor does or doesn't say happy birthday to another actor?   :Searchme:

----------


## binky321

Fans were tweeting Danny asking him to pass 'Happy Birthday' messages to Ryan Hawley because he doesn't have any social media accounts of his own to message him directly, Danny on his own Instagram account made a quick video to acknowledge them & to give Ryan the chance to respond. Where's the harm? It was a kind gesture by both nothing to do with pandering to anyone.

----------


## rossfan

> When I read things like this, it makes me realise just how ludicrously extreme  the "robron" fandom have gone, and the ridiculous steps the ED staff have to perform in order to pander to said fandom.
> 
> Why on earth is it anyone's business why one actor does or doesn't say happy birthday to another actor?


Lol I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if the same News outlets will report when it's the actors birthday who plays Sandy or Bob for example.

----------


## rossfan

> When I read things like this, it makes me realise just how ludicrously extreme  the "robron" fandom have gone, and the ridiculous steps the ED staff have to perform in order to pander to said fandom.
> 
> Why on earth is it anyone's business why one actor does or doesn't say happy birthday to another actor?


Lol I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if the same News outlets will report when it's the actors birthday who plays Sandy or Bob for example.

----------


## alcapo11

> Fans were tweeting Danny asking him to pass 'Happy Birthday' messages to Ryan Hawley because he doesn't have any social media accounts of his own to message him directly, Danny on his own Instagram account made a quick video to acknowledge them & to give Ryan the chance to respond. Where's the harm? It was a kind gesture by both nothing to do with pandering to anyone.


You honestly don't think that Emmerdale pander to "Robron" fans?

----------


## alcapo11

> Fans were tweeting Danny asking him to pass 'Happy Birthday' messages to Ryan Hawley because he doesn't have any social media accounts of his own to message him directly, Danny on his own Instagram account made a quick video to acknowledge them & to give Ryan the chance to respond. Where's the harm? It was a kind gesture by both nothing to do with pandering to anyone.


You honestly don't think that Emmerdale pander to "Robron" fans?

----------


## alcapo11

It seems obvious to me that even Danny and Ryan get fed up with these "fans" who sit on twitter all day and bombard them with messages. Well, Danny anyway as Ryan doesn't have twitter but I don't blame him. If you keep an eye out on twitter, every episode that doesn't have them on or not much of them, the fandom go into complete meltdown. When Emmerdale post a picture of another character, the replies are "No, we want Robron", if you are only watching a show for 2 characters then they're going to be pretty disappointed when either of them leave. For example, my favourite character is Ross but if he left I would still keep on watching like I did before he joined the show.

----------

deeCee (22-09-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> Lol I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if the same News outlets will report when it's the actors birthday who plays Sandy or Bob for example.


Lets be honest, some of them probably only have the show on in the background and then will only start to watch when their boys are on.

----------

deeCee (22-09-2016)

----------


## binky321

No more so than any other characters.

If pandering occurs It's not Emmerdale it's the media who have cottoned on to the popularity by using them in various articles for click bait which isn't always a good thing & not something Robron fans should be blamed for. 

Emmerdale gives the same attention to the likes of Coria - David/Tracey have had a lot of screen time and so on even Debbie/Ross last year. 

Look at 2015 'Robron' were shelved as a couple from July 2015 until early this year to make way for other character's story lines, hardly pandering to & Robron fans have had to sit and be very patient to get to the point where they are now given the affair started in Dec 2014.

I just think taking a kind gesture from the actors and turning into a reason to snipe at Robron fans is unnecessary. 

I'm am not solely a Robron fan I have watched Emmerdale since early childhood going back more than 25 years I love the show in general. It's my favourite soap. I've grown up with the Sugden's practically, including, I remember well all the reincarnations of Robert! Aaron is a character that I've always liked because he is very flawed & but relatable also the actor is a superb talent hence his popularity. 

I like the characters as individuals I would be interested in them if they were a couple or not, they are both complex and layered characters and as a couple I'm enjoying the story lines as well as the character development.  Robert has grown so much he is a character while yes a bit of a rogue has now fallen in love and that love is showing the person he want's to be as a result it's like watching him find himself and who he wants to be it's been a joy to see him grow in that way.

If I don't happen to like a character or the story line, I may comment on the character, story line or whatever here or elsewhere but I don't feel the need to belittle those that do & I see too much of that on here directed at Robron fans by some which is quite frankly really unnecessary. 

Let us all enjoy Emmerdale without degrading each other.

----------


## deeCee

> Lets be honest, some of them probably only have the show on in the background and then will only start to watch when their boys are on.


Many of them actually state they don't watch the show if these two aren't on screen.

I dislike all manifestations of hero-worship.  I think it's unhealthy.

----------


## deeCee

..

----------


## deeCee

> *If I don't happen to like a character or the story line, I may comment on the character, story line or whatever here or elsewhere but I don't feel the need to belittle those that do & I see too much of that on here directed at Robron fans by some which is quite frankly really unnecessary.* 
> 
> Let us all enjoy Emmerdale without degrading each other.


I think this is unnecessary. 

I questioned the need for "fans" to ask why one actor didn't say happy birthday to another actor on his twitter feed.  I find it unhealthy that these "fans" are so obsessesed to this extent, and others obviously see so much fandom behaviour as odd as well.  

As far as I can see, we are perfectly entitled to express those views on a public forum.

And as this is Robert's thread, I also think Ryan Hawley (and the character of Robert) are wasted being tied to Aaron.  Sorry, but Aaron is like Debbie - they suck the life out of everyone around them.   Robert has been great this week with Vic.

----------


## alcapo11

> I think this is unnecessary. 
> 
> I questioned the need for "fans" to ask why one actor didn't say happy birthday to another actor on his twitter feed.  I find it unhealthy that these "fans" are so obsessesed to this extent, and others obviously see so much fandom behaviour as odd as well.  
> 
> As far as I can see, we are perfectly entitled to express those views on a public forum.
> 
> And as this is Robert's thread, I also think Ryan Hawley (and the character of Robert) are wasted being tied to Aaron.  Sorry, but Aaron is like Debbie - they suck the life out of everyone around them.   Robert has been great this week with Vic.


Couldn't agree more. I would honestly love someone to explain to me why they worship this pairing. They are nothing special, its two decent looking blokes, one of which has always been popular with the viewers. Not to mention that is completely unrealistic, I mean not many people can say that they have been held hostage by their boyfriend. It was all okay though as it was Roberts "coming out" story. I love the evil Robert and I think he would be good if they stopped this whole Robron thing, okay the teenage girls might have a bit of a meltdown but it will pass.

----------


## alcapo11

> I think this is unnecessary. 
> 
> I questioned the need for "fans" to ask why one actor didn't say happy birthday to another actor on his twitter feed.  I find it unhealthy that these "fans" are so obsessesed to this extent, and others obviously see so much fandom behaviour as odd as well.  
> 
> As far as I can see, we are perfectly entitled to express those views on a public forum.
> 
> And as this is Robert's thread, I also think Ryan Hawley (and the character of Robert) are wasted being tied to Aaron.  Sorry, but Aaron is like Debbie - they suck the life out of everyone around them.   Robert has been great this week with Vic.


Couldn't agree more. I would honestly love someone to explain to me why they worship this pairing. They are nothing special, its two decent looking blokes, one of which has always been popular with the viewers. Not to mention that is completely unrealistic, I mean not many people can say that they have been held hostage by their boyfriend. It was all okay though as it was Roberts "coming out" story. I love the evil Robert and I think he would be good if they stopped this whole Robron thing, okay the teenage girls might have a bit of a meltdown but it will pass.

----------


## binky321

> I think this is unnecessary. 
> 
> I questioned the need for "fans" to ask why one actor didn't say happy birthday to another actor on his twitter feed.  I find it unhealthy that these "fans" are so obsessesed to this extent, and others obviously see so much fandom behaviour as odd as well.  
> 
> As far as I can see, we are perfectly entitled to express those views on a public forum.
> 
> And as this is Robert's thread, I also think Ryan Hawley (and the character of Robert) are wasted being tied to Aaron.  Sorry, but Aaron is like Debbie - they suck the life out of everyone around them.   Robert has been great this week with Vic.


I don't have a problem with not liking a character I am happy to agree to disagree on things however you are jumping on a insignificant line  it was a way of opening the video to explain Ryan didn't want a fuss at work so he waited until later in the day you make it sound like fans were harassing Danny & it was not the case, it was light hearted. 

Just again to attack & insult a group of fans and to to tar with the same brush all fans as if they are one and constantly using degrading and condescending tones. Yes a lot of people tweet at lot of those people are younger people so there is no need to be so spiteful to everyone about it. If someone dares to have a positive view on them here they are jumped on and savaged, why, because a few people get carried away on twitter, so nobody is welcome?  I just wanted to express my view on this because I find it insulting and a real shame.

----------


## deeCee

Deleted
Can't be arsed with the whole Robron fandom's victimhood stance.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't remember Jack beating Robert or being homophobic, well Robert was not gay or bisexual back then

Was Jack homophobic to other characters?

----------


## mariba

I hate when a (dead) good character is suddenly made to look like a bad guy.. Jack Sugden was a nice man. He was quite stubborn and old fashioned too, so I could believe he could have been a bit homophobic, but beating his son?? That I don't believe.
If he was /did, this should have come up with Gordon - Aaron storyline and not now..

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), Perdita (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOBEMCAsY58

Youtube clip from 2004 where Jack punches Robert

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

He punched him for a reason. Robert had an affair with Katie behind Andy's back. Just because he's Robert and he could. He didn't actually love Katie.

----------


## alcapo11

> He punched him for a reason. Robert had an affair with Katie behind Andy's back. Just because he's Robert and he could. He didn't actually love Katie.


Robert is very similar to Ross, they both felt like they were the "bad" son, they both went after there brothers partner just to get at them and they are both criminals. If Ross hadn't of shot Robert, they would probably of been good mates.

----------


## alcapo11

> He punched him for a reason. Robert had an affair with Katie behind Andy's back. Just because he's Robert and he could. He didn't actually love Katie.


Robert is very similar to Ross, they both felt like they were the "bad" son, they both went after there brothers partner just to get at them and they are both criminals. If Ross hadn't of shot Robert, they would probably of been good mates.

----------


## tammyy2j

> He punched him for a reason. Robert had an affair with Katie behind Andy's back. Just because he's Robert and he could. He didn't actually love Katie.


I do think Robert did love Katie but he does now seem to love Aaron

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> He punched him for a reason. Robert had an affair with Katie behind Andy's back. Just because he's Robert and he could. He didn't actually love Katie.


I still don't think Jack should have punched Robert.

----------

Perdita (21-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's official â Emmerdale's popular couple Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle will be heading down the aisle next year.

Robert proposed to Aaron in very unusual circumstances this week, popping the question mid-argument before they both got caught up in a horrifying road crash and went plunging into a lake.

Later at the hospital, Aaron accepted in equally surprising fashion, telling Robert that it was a "yes" â then nearly dying straight afterwards. But let's not dwell on that, as he was fine in the end. *breathes sigh of relief*

When Digital Spy attended an Emmerdale press conference last week, we asked show producer Iain MacLeod for some early hints on what we can actually expect from a Robron wedding. (You can thank us later, Robron fans.)

Asked whether it'll be a big event, Iain replied: "It is. I have read it already, I can reveal, and it is really heartbreaking. It is big emotionally.

"In keeping with their characters, I don't think anybody is expecting dancing girls and show tunes. It's quite raw and honest, and it has got a healthy dose of Dingle craziness at the heart of it that threatens to derail things.

"It is huge emotional territory, but it's not dancing girls and 'Dancing Queen'. It is kind of more Robert and Aaron than that, which I hope people will like. It's happening next year."

Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, was also present for the press conference â so this was all news to him, as he hasn't read the wedding script himself yet.

Danny laughed: "I was just listening in! I haven't read anything myself yet. Like Iain said, it's next year. We only really get scripts about two or three weeks before we record them, so I've not read anything yet.

"I think Iain's right that it would be against the characters if it was too big, or a stereotypical big pink wedding. I think it's nice that they keep it to more of a Dingle-type celebration, I guess."

Iain was also quizzed on what he makes of the Robron craze, which began when his predecessor Kate Oates decided to put the pair together in 2014.

Iain admitted: "I have never seen anything like it, to be honest. It is a phenomenon â the Robron phenomenon. I was aware of it before I came to Emmerdale and you think you understand it. But it's only when you are immersed in it you realise how passionately our audience care about those two characters.

"They have been through so much and survived it, so the audience are rooting for them and so am I fundamentally.

"I should also say a quick word on the Robron episode you watched this week. The writer Maxine Alderton, one of our very many talented writers, is a huge Robron fan. She has got Robron dolls and stickers on her laptop, so there was never any doubt about who would write that particular episode as she is a massive superfan.

"There are a lot of them on the team and we are rooting for them. We are properly rooting for them."

----------

tammyy2j (23-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe one of them can borrow Emma's blood stained dress  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

If you were starting to fear that Emmerdale's Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle would never make it down the aisle (despite all those promises), here's the proof that will leave you breathing a huge sigh of relief.

It turns out that the popular couple's wedding is actually being filmed today - as Ryan Hawley has confirmed himself in an Instagram live video.

Emmerdale went live with the big announcement at lunchtime, although Ryan wasn't really giving too many details away.

At least we got to see a first look at him in his suit, though?


Ryan told fans: "Hello, we're live from ITV Studios and today I'm filming a wedding!"

Sorry, Robron fans, you really weren't getting any more gossip than that! At least not yet.

The good news couldn't have come at a better time for the Robron army, as Aaron's paranoia over Robert's friendship with Rebecca White pushes their relationship to breaking point this week.

In despair as he fears losing Robert, Aaron even takes his frustrations out on Finn Barton's boyfriend Kasim by brutally beating him up.

But even though Aaron gets himself arrested in the aftermath, it looks like he won't be losing Robert's support - phew.

Aaron and Robert get a call from the police in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV
Teasing the Robron wedding, Emmerdale's producer Iain MacLeod said last year: "It is really heartbreaking. It is big emotionally.

"In keeping with their characters, I don't think anybody is expecting dancing girls and show tunes. It's quite raw and honest, and it has got a healthy dose of Dingle craziness at the heart of it that threatens to derail things.

"It is huge emotional territory, but it's not dancing girls and 'Dancing Queen'. It is kind of more Robert and Aaron than that, which I hope people will like."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Is this finally the month when Robron tie the knot on Emmerdale?

We've known for a while that Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) and Aaron Livesy (Danny Miller) would be getting hitched sometime this year, but the where's and when's have been kept under wraps. Until now?

In a new video from the Emmerdale Instagram channel, Ryan Hawley promises fans that there's "really exciting stuff" coming up in this "big month at Emmerdale".

Remember, Ryan confirmed early in January that he'd been filming at an Emmerdale wedding but stopped short of confirming whether it was, in fact, the long-awaited Robron nuptials.

What we do know is that when they finally make it down the aisle, it will be an emotional - and potentially painful - experience for Robert and Aaron.

Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugden have a heart-to-heart in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV
"It is really heartbreaking. It is big emotionally," Emmerdale's producer Iain MacLeod said last year. "In keeping with their characters, I don't think anybody is expecting dancing girls and show tunes. It's quite raw and honest, and it has got a healthy dose of Dingle craziness at the heart of it that threatens to derail things.

"It is huge emotional territory, but it's not dancing girls and 'Dancing Queen'. It is kind of more Robert and Aaron than that, which I hope people will like."

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...ing-new-video/

----------


## Perdita

We have good news for Emmerdale fans who are desperately sad over their beloved Robron's fate.

Since their heartwarming wedding earlier in the year, Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) and Aaron Dingle (Danny Miller) have been cruelly torn apart by a series of dark twists and turns.

First Aaron was shipped off to prison just after Robron exchanged vows, and more recently fans were absolutely crushed when a lonely Robert had a one-night-stand with Rebecca White (Emily Head).

Just when it seems like Robron are doomed forever, Emmerdale producer Iain MacLeod is swooping in with a hint that everything will work out for the two. Eventually.

"There will be more bumps, thrills and spills along the way," Iain admitted to Digital Spy and other media.

However, he was quick to add: "My view is that they individually and collectively meant the vows that they said in that wedding episode but it's never going to be a straight road with those guys; it's going to be bumpy and tricky but ultimately they will definitely make it out the other side."

While that's definitely encouraging for devoted Robron shippers, one of those roadblocks that Iain MacLeod mentioned will arrive in the form of badboy Ross Barton.

Next week's episodes will see Ross attempting to blackmail Robert with the truth of his one-night-stand at the same time as Aaron is finally freed from prison. Suddenly we're worried all over again...

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Robert Sugden will vow revenge on a scheming Ross Barton as their ongoing feud takes another turn next week.

The old enemies went to war again in April when Robert discovered that Robert had slept with Rebecca behind his husband Aaron's back â and used the information to his advantage.

Never one to miss an opportunity to cause trouble, Robert exploited the fragile situation â blackmailing Robert into giving him money in exchange for his silence.

However, with the truth now out in the open â and Robert determined to move forward with a forgiving Aaron â he has revenge in mind next week, wanting to put Ross in his place for the extra turmoil he caused him.

Robert will feel uneasy when a pregnant Rebecca returns to the village and announces she's staying with Victoria, worried about the impact her presence will have on Aaron.

Wanting to get back in control, Robert demands his money back from Ross â who belittles him in return, leaving Robert more furious than ever.

Fed up of Ross calling the shots, Robert later tells Aaron that he's going to get his revenge, but what does he have planned this time? And is he about to make things even worse?


Digital Spy

----------


## rossfan

Iain Macleod is just rubbish! He clearly has his favourites!

Why can't Ross be in control and have one over Robert. I hope their plan backfires.

----------


## Perdita

mmerdale's Robert Sugden chooses someone very surprising as his next ally
Emmerdale's Robert Sugden recruits a surprising new minion next week as he steps up his attempts to seize control at Home Farm.
Upcoming episodes see Robert (Ryan Hawley) pull off another masterstroke when Lawrence White starts to trust him, but it's not long before Lachlan becomes uneasy and demands answers over the schemer's constant presence.
When Lachlan's words leave Lawrence unsettled, he asks Robert to keep his distance from now on â but Robert doesn't leave without setting his next clever trap first.
With a hidden camera planted at Home Farm thanks to Robert, an oblivious Lachlan (Thomas Atkinson) has a very incriminating conversation with his mischievous friend Gerry.
Opportunistic Gerry (Shaun Thomas) has decided it's time to extort money out of Lachlan, wanting cash in exchange for his silence over their prostitute plan from the summer.
Knowing that Lachlan's girlfriend Belle Dingle wouldn't be pleased about this, Robert is delighted to be in possession of information that he can use against him.
Robert also realises that he can draw Gerry into his web too, recruiting him to spy on both Lachlan and Belle on his behalf.
Will Gerry regret making a deal with the devil?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

EddyBee (20-09-2017), tammyy2j (19-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale spoilers: Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingleâs second wedding confirmed for summer
It was confirmed some time ago â even before the coupleâs most recent split â but Emmerdale have confirmed when we can expect to see Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle officially get married.
We have already had an initial ceremony for the pair which went awry when the police turned up to arrest Faith â and since that day, everything has gone pear shaped with Aaron ending up in prison and Rebecca White now pregnant with Robertâs baby.
But the pair are set to come back together at last â and the big date for them to make the big commitment to one another will be next summer.
Speaking about the wedding, show producer Iain MacLeod told us: âI always view Robert and Aaron as being on opposite ends of a very long piece of elastic and itâs stretched pretty tight and theyâre as far away from each other as I am comfortable with them getting.
âThe events of Christmas and New Year will kind of boing them back together again, to coin a phrase. The wedding is definitely still on the cards â be careful about when you book your summer holidays next year. Basically, I am saying itâs in summer!â
That wasnât the only piece of positive news for Robron fans either as Iain also revealed a special Christmas Day episode which will focus on the couple in a stylistically different way. He described the episode as âthe weirdest they have ever done.â

----------


## SomersetSunShin

> Emmerdale spoilers: Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle’s second wedding confirmed for summer
> It was confirmed some time ago – even before the couple’s most recent split – but Emmerdale have confirmed when we can expect to see Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle officially get married.
> We have already had an initial ceremony for the pair which went awry when the police turned up to arrest Faith – and since that day, everything has gone pear shaped with Aaron ending up in prison and Rebecca White now pregnant with Robert’s baby.
> But the pair are set to come back together at last – and the big date for them to make the big commitment to one another will be next summer.
> Speaking about the wedding, show producer Iain MacLeod told us: ‘I always view Robert and Aaron as being on opposite ends of a very long piece of elastic and it’s stretched pretty tight and they’re as far away from each other as I am comfortable with them getting.
> ‘The events of Christmas and New Year will kind of boing them back together again, to coin a phrase. The wedding is definitely still on the cards – be careful about when you book your summer holidays next year. Basically, I am saying it’s in summer!’
> That wasn’t the only piece of positive news for Robron fans either as Iain also revealed a special Christmas Day episode which will focus on the couple in a stylistically different way. He described the episode as ‘the weirdest they have ever done.’


just because Iain MacLeod says the 2nd wedding is still on the cards, I would take what he says with a pinch of salt if I was you, because they've changed the current story lines loads as they gone along this year and they scrapped the Lachlan village shooting spree that was supposed to happen back in August because he and the writers changed their minds when it got leaked early by the daily express and sun newspaper{even John Bowe who played Lawrence said this during the Soap Awards red Carpet interviews with Emily Head that they were changing they're mind's about story lines every 5 minutes}

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Robert Sugden could be putting himself in danger as he hits rock bottom in the run-up to Christmas.

Robert (Ryan Hawley) is currently trying to put a brave face on as he watches his ex Aaron Dingle moving on with doctor Alex Mason.

Sadly, that strong facade starts to crumble over the holiday season as Robert feels rejected by almost everyone around him.

The first setback comes when Robert tries to hand over some Christmas gifts for his baby son Seb, wanting Lawrence White to pass them on for him following Rebecca's departure.


Robert Sugden receives a frosty reception from Lawrence, Chrissie and Lachlan White in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV


Robert Sugden receives a frosty reception from Lawrence, Chrissie and Lachlan White in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV

Unsurprisingly, Robert receives a very hostile reaction from Lawrence, who still hasn't forgiven him for his lying and scheming.

Things only get worse for Robert when he sees Aaron and Alex spending time together at the pub.

Making a total fool of himself, Robert bitterly resorts to insulting Alex and makes a haphazard attempt to win Aaron back.

After yet another rejection, Robert drunkenly storms off with a bottle of whisky and ends up stumbling along a country road.

Such careless behaviour is definitely a recipe for disaster in Emmerdale, so is Robert putting himself in some serious danger here?

Digital Spy

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale has revealed more details about this year's special Christmas episode â along with a brand new Robron image.

Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle will take centre stage in an hour-long special on Christmas Day, which sees the show experiment by paying homage to some classic movies.

Inspired by A Christmas Carol and Groundhog Day, Emmerdale's festive edition will see Robert pushed to his limits as he continually wakes on Christmas morning to a different reality.

Robert finds himself trapped as he struggles to escape from his perpetual nightmare â but how will his estrangement from his soulmate Aaron manifest itself as the bizarre experience continues?

Emmerdale's producer Iain MacLeod explained: "Think Groundhog Day, and A Christmas Carol with a little nod to the film Don't Look Now thrown in and that's been our approach to the Christmas Day episode.

"It's been amazing to produce, as we're constantly thinking of ways to push the boundaries of storytelling and keep Emmerdale fresh and our loyal viewers on their toes!

"We've all acknowledged the risks of filming such a stand alone episode, but we sincerely hope the audience will appreciate we've tried to do something a bit different in the same way we devoted an episode to Ashley's story last Christmas."

He added: "Apart from the scary aspect to Robert's situation, the episode is also heartfelt and hilarious in parts. Christmas wouldn't be the same without a healthy dose of the Dingles and a comedy cameo which we hope will please our viewers.

"Watch out for the ghost of Christmas Future as you might recognise them!"


Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle in turmoil over Liv in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV
Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, has previously told Digital Spy that Robron won't reunite at Christmas â but it's no secret that they will be back together and tying the knot again next year.

"I think people are getting their hopes up thinking that's Robert and Aaron back together, but anybody that knows Emmerdale will know that it's a little too simple for it to be Christmas Day," Danny told us.

"It's certainly a Robron episode â moreso Robert. But it's a Robron episode and it's about them dealing with their past, dealing with their future and sorting out a lot of holes that are in their relationship, not just as partners but as friends as well.

"It's a really interesting concept and of course everyone knows what's going to happen next year, so it's just teasing you a little bit more."


Digital Spy

----------


## alcapo11

> Emmerdale has revealed more details about this year's special Christmas episode – along with a brand new Robron image.
> 
> Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle will take centre stage in an hour-long special on Christmas Day, which sees the show experiment by paying homage to some classic movies.
> 
> Inspired by A Christmas Carol and Groundhog Day, Emmerdale's festive edition will see Robert pushed to his limits as he continually wakes on Christmas morning to a different reality.
> 
> Robert finds himself trapped as he struggles to escape from his perpetual nightmare – but how will his estrangement from his soulmate Aaron manifest itself as the bizarre experience continues?
> 
> Emmerdale's producer Iain MacLeod explained: "Think Groundhog Day, and A Christmas Carol with a little nod to the film Don't Look Now thrown in and that's been our approach to the Christmas Day episode.
> ...


Shouldn't the christmas episode be about everyone? Seeing what they're up to, eating christmas dinner, showing all the families together, seeing how the characters who've recently lost family members are getting on with their first christmas without them (Ross, Pete etc..) but no, aslong as Robert and Aaron get back together it's all good... What a shamble this show really is, well atleast Eastenders will be good anyway.

----------

helena1414 (28-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

he kidnaps seb

----------


## Perdita

https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv...gden-ITV-video

He is leaving ...

----------

tammyy2j (16-06-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv...gden-ITV-video
> 
> He is leaving ...


Ryan is a big loss

----------


## Perdita

> Ryan is a big loss


I hope they replace him and do not split Aaron and him up .. the writers always do so badly when one partner in a soap decides to leave ... might not have the same dynamic but at least it will show consistency that a relationship can last!!!

----------


## Perdita

So is Robert going to prison for murder as exit storyline? .......

----------


## lizann

> So is Robert going to prison for murder as exit storyline? .......


there is a twist

rob on run before trial which he would get off or lighter sentence as someone comes forward about lee the rapist

----------


## Perdita

> there is a twist
> 
> rob on run before trial which he would get off or lighter sentence as someone comes forward about lee the rapist


Still going to jail though ... so Robert will hopefully come back to Emmerdale, maybe with a different head but it would be nice to see Aaron waiting for him and the two then continuing to live married life.... but I know, in soapland that is highly unlikely ....  just would be nice to see for a change ..

----------


## lizann

https://metro.co.uk/2021/06/04/emmer...rmed-14581762/

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale has responded to the speculation that Robert Sugden could be set to make a return to the soap after the soap began to revisit the character's exit storyline.

Fans will remember that, back in 2019, Robert (Ryan Hawley) was sentenced to prison for his part in Lee Posner's death, but earlier this month Lee's brother Luke Posner (Max Parker) revealed he was involved in an upsetting altercation with his brother on the same day that Robert attacked Lee with a shovel.

The revelation encouraged Luke and Lee's mother Wendy (Susan Cookson) to ask lawyer Ethan (Emile John) to look into whether Luke's admission could help free Robert, something which angered her son in the soap's latest episode.

But while the storyline has got fans talking about Robert potentially making a return to the Dales, it seems we shouldn't expect Robert to come back to the village anytime soon.

An Emmerdale spokesperson told Digital Spy: "There are no current plans for the character of Robert to return."

Of course you can never say never in Soapland and, considering Robert was initially sentenced to 14 years in prison, it seems like this storyline could at least be setting up a reduced sentence for the fan-favourite character in case the soap changes its mind further down the line.

The character of Robert Sugden was initially written out of the soap after actor Ryan Hawley chose to leave Emmerdale.

Recently, Hawley's former co-star Isobel Steele, who plays Liv Flaherty, spoke about how much she misses him on set.

"[Danny Miller and I] do miss Ryan a lot," Isobel told Digital Spy. "We were really close when we filmed together. When you're filming every day, you become really good friends.

"We do miss that dynamic and I know that the fans do as well. Hopefully they convince him to come back! He's just had a baby, so I don't know how soon he'd be coming back, so fingers crossed."


Digital Spy

----------


## alan45

EMMERDALE star Max Parker has quit the soap after two years playing Luke Posner.

The actor will exit the soap in the coming weeks after his character Luke was outed for being gay. Viewers know Luke is in a relationship with Victoria Sugden.

His brother Lee brutally raped Victoria and later he was killed after Robert Sugden hit him with a shovel.

However it emerged last week that on the day of the attack, Lee was knocked unconscious by Luke - meaning he could be responsible for Lee?s death and not Robert.

It has paved the way for Robert (Ryan Hawley) to return but either way Luke will be leaving. A source said: ?Max was never going to stay on the soap for years.

?He?s ambitious and a talented guy - he?s already auditioning for new roles and excited for the future.

?But never say never - there?s always a chance he could return one day.?

The star also met his boyfriend on the soap. The Sun exclusively revealed how he and on-screen brother Kris Mochrie began dating after meeting on the soap.
The couple now live in a luxury penthouse apartment in Manchester.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-06-2021)

----------


## lizann

he refuses to appeal his conviction and decides to stay in prison for another decade

----------

